#ubuntu-release 2011-01-11
<micahg> skaet: ping
<skaet> micahg, pong?
<micahg> skaet: hi, so xubuntu doesn't need any updates for Lucid, but I wanted to ask you about Firefox/Thunderbird, there's a release planned Feb 8, we'll actually have the builds before that in the Mozilla Security PPA
<skaet> micahg, will it be in -proposed by 1/20?
<micahg> skaet: no, it doesn't go through -proposed
<micahg> it's a security update
<skaet> micahg, let me cross check with some folk then.
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-09
<cjwatson> so it turns out that the API autosyncs over the weekend synced rather more than intended
<cjwatson> the selection of source packages to sync was correct, and based on testing
<cjwatson> but the API method used to do the actual sync doesn't take a from_series parameter, so it took the most recent published source in Debian for each of the named source packages
<cjwatson> in some cases that would have been from unstable or even experimental :-/
<Laney> do you know what was affected?
<cjwatson> I'm going to fix LP as a priority, and then try to figure out a list of affected packages
<cjwatson> libcdio was the one that alerted me to this
<Laney> last time we didn't pay anywhere near good enough attention to the impact of the borked sync and it kept cropping up later on in the cycle
<cjwatson> Laney: OK, report sent to ubuntu-release@
<Laney> great, thanks
<Laney> doesn't look as bad as it could be
<Laney> actually it is a bit surprising that it's only ~15 packages
<cjwatson> the selection of packages to sync worked properly
<cjwatson> it was only the selection of versions for those packages
<cjwatson> so the only packages affected were those that were going to be synced anyway (newer in testing since the last autosync, or just plain new in testing) and that also had newer versions in unstable and/or experimental
<cjwatson> that limited the damage quite a bit
<Laney> ah
<Laney> that is fortunate indeed
<cjwatson> I've nearly got it fixed, just can't quite get the last damn test to pass
<cjwatson> feeding all the libcdio rdeps to sbuild now
<Laney> maradns ftbfs almost everywhere :(
<Laney> at first glance looks like arch/indep fail
<cjwatson> hm, must have missed that
<tumbleweed> given that it's a day old in experimental, that'll probably be fixed soon
<cjwatson> maybe we should get in touch with the Debian maintainer there and find out what's going on
<Laney> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=654987
<ubot4> Debian bug 654987 in maradns "maradns: FTBS in experimental" [Important,Open]
<cjwatson> if maradns and a single library transition is the worst of it, though, that could be a lot worse
<cjwatson> depending on how groovy looks
<cjwatson> oh, meant to CC jamespage, will bounce it to him
<Laney> I can't fix maradns quickly enough to do it in work hours
<Laney> surprised the maintainer is so confused by it though …
<cjwatson> pitti: do you think I can safely go ahead and promote mvo's release-upgrader-apt and release-upgrader-python-apt from lucid-proposed to lucid-updates?
<cjwatson> it doesn't have bugs associated so doesn't magically go green; but these are new packages so should be no impact
<pitti> cjwatson: oh, sure; I haven't talked to mvo about testing them, but if he is happy, I am
<cjwatson> he said he'd tested with the packages in his PPA
<mvo> should be fine, its tested in the auto-upgrade tester for the lucid->precise upgrade profile automatically and seems to be doing ok afaict
<pitti> mvo: great, thanks; so, fine for me
<mvo> thanks! I will update update-manager to use the version from -updates then, thats great
<cjwatson> copying
<cjwatson> oh damn I forgot the command-line syntax and also copied to -security by mistake
<cjwatson> I suppose I should delete that
<jbicha> Laney: I mistakenly uploaded totem 3.3.4 meant for a PPA to precise, how should I fix this?
<Laney> err
<micahg> Laney: sorry, that wasn't the question he was supposed to ask you :)
<Laney> hmm?
<micahg> Laney: I thought he was asking for dput tips, so that's why I sent him to you
<Laney> am I considered particularly knowledgable about dput? :P
<micahg> Laney: weren't you the one suggesting people change their default dput localtion?
<Laney> I do suggest that, yes, but I thought it was common practice
<Laney> jbicha: anyway, if that's why you did it then I suggest you change the defaultkrkeyman__
<Laney> err wtf
 * Laney bashes the x keyboard hard
<Laney> clipboard
<Laney> as for the specific upload, I assume you don't want that series to be in precise?
<jbicha> Laney: we will definitely be sticking with totem 3.0 for precise
<Laney> then you'll need to revert to the previous version
<jbicha> since the new version is in depwait, is there a way to remove/overwrite the new upload so we don't have to use 3.3.4+really3.0?
<micahg> right, but I think the best thing to do is to have an archive admin remove 3.3.4 and he upload a regular 3.0.1-0ubuntu13
<micahg> otherwise we're stuck with that horrible version for 5 years :(
<Laney> well, the source is there even if binaries are not
<micahg> yes, but that can be removed easily :)
<Laney> really?
<micahg> yeah, it's just a source, so no problems with apt upgrading (that's the main reason to revert by uploading a higher version)
<Laney> does launchpad let you do that? there will still be publications for this version
<micahg> yep
<Laney> weird
<micahg> unless something was "fixed" recently
<cjwatson> we aren't going to remove that version, and we would have to edit LP code to upload an older one anyway
<cjwatson> at least I'm fairly sure of that
<cjwatson> I suppose I can try it on the basis that you're going to be uploading a newer version anyway, although I'm a bit worried of screwing up the database
<Laney> hrm, might set a precedent that this is the way to deal with accidental uploads
<cjwatson> well, I may actually be wrong; soyuz seems to check against the ancestry whose definition includes a restriction to pending and published SPPHs
<cjwatson> jbicha: still around?
<jbicha> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> jbicha: will you be around in about 45 minutes?
<jbicha> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> jbicha: this is very much against my better judgement, but I'll try removing the totem 3.3.4-0ubuntu1~precise1 source
<lamont> arm maintenence... sorry for the wave
<cjwatson> jbicha: I think you may be able to try re-uploading now
<cjwatson> but I'm not sure; it may have to publish the deletion first
<cjwatson> and it may get the package ancestry wrong
<cjwatson> I can't predict the exact effects, although I don't think they'll be too horrible
<cjwatson> jbicha: I'd like to know when you've done it so I can watch logs, though
<jbicha> cjwatson: ok, I just dputted 3.0.1-0ubuntu13
<cjwatson> two minutes ...
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-10
<jbicha> totem's now in the new queue
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+publishinghistory looks promising
<cjwatson> jbicha: I processed it
<cjwatson> jbicha: OK, and the publisher doesn't seem to be blowing up on that either
<cjwatson> it's well into apt-ftparchive now
<cjwatson> phew
<Laney> wow
<CareBear\> hi, me again, libusb
<CareBear\> I don't believe there will be an updated package in debian before Jan 12
<CareBear\> but I am working to get it ASAP
<knome> hey skaet
<skaet> cjwatson,  we're about 5 weeks out from 10.04.4 - am thinking that its about time re-enabling the the lucid daily images builds
<skaet> any reasons why not (space?  etc.)  come to mind?
<skaet> heya knome :)
<knome> skaet, time for a quick PM?
<skaet> knome,  sure
<knome> oki
<knome> cool
<slangasek> cjwatson: heya, do you know why nusakan's ftp mirror doesn't include lucid/ia64?
<slangasek> (this seems to break 'make mirrorcheck-binary', causing it to wait indefinitely)
<cjwatson> # We don't care about hppa, ia64, or sparc any more.
<cjwatson> RSYNC_EXCLUDE="--exclude binary-hppa/ --exclude binary-ia64/ --exclude binary-sparc/ \
<cjwatson>   --exclude installer-hppa/ --exclude installer-ia64/ --exclude installer-sparc/ \
<cjwatson>   --exclude Contents-hppa* --exclude Contents-ia64* --exclude Contents-sparc* \
<cjwatson>   --exclude *_hppa.* --exclude *_ia64.* --exclude *_sparc.*"
<cjwatson> I should probably let it have ia64 and sparc again I guess
<cjwatson> now that we have disk space again
<cjwatson> slangasek: deployed, try again
<cjwatson> infinity: "Don't add the LIVE_TASK for any PREINSTALLED images."
<cjwatson> +if [ "$PREINSTALLED" = "true" ]; then
<cjwatson> +       add_task live "$LIVE_TASK"
<cjwatson> +fi
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- that's not what you meant, right? :-)
<cjwatson> infinity: reversing the sense of that now; shout if that's wrong
<slangasek> cjwatson: well, the previous run is still going, I killed just the part that was hung
<cjwatson> oh, bah, was about to go to lunch but I see there's a meeting on image respins that I should call into
 * cjwatson twiddles thumbs waiting for skaet
<infinity> cjwatson: Err, oops.  I blame ogra_ for not catching it when he reviewed it. ;)
<ogra_> me ? huh, what ?
 * ogra_ reads backlog
 * ogra_ blames being infected by infinity's jetlag :P
<micahg> cjwatson: isn't hppa still needed for hardy as well?
<cjwatson> micahg: We aren't going to build any more hardy CDs, so that doesn't matter.
<micahg> ah, ok
<cjwatson> pitti: could you review my debian-installer upload to lucid-proposed, please, and then I can sync up the lucid seeds?
<pitti> cjwatson: sure (sorry, was in a discussion)
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> EIGHT MINUTE DELAY OMG I'M GOING TO DIE
<cjwatson> sorry :)
<pitti> cjwatson: ah, we talked about that bug today
<pitti> cjwatson: we still want to keep the maverick image on the .4 DVD?
<slangasek> I bet none of us have any strong feelings about it as long as it fits :)
<cjwatson> what he said
<pitti> it was a bit unclear whether essentially all kernels are under LTS support now (i. e. maverick's is maintained until lucid goes EOL), but I guess that's a separate question after all
<cjwatson> yeah, if it fits I was just going to shove them all on
<cjwatson> Tim asked for natty plus oneiric which implies at least natty's still is ...
<pitti> cjwatson: done
<cjwatson> pitti: thanks!
<cjwatson> pitti: did you sort out the lucid DVD build failures already, or do you want me to look at them?
<pitti> you're welcome :)
<pitti> cjwatson: TBH I didn't even notice that they failed yet
 * pitti keeps getting pulled into discussions and such
<cjwatson> OK, I'll have a look then
<cjwatson> pitti: advantage of being at home :)
<pitti> cjwatson: infinity standing behind you is a lot harder to ignore than an IRC ping indeed :)
<cjwatson> heh
<cjwatson> pitti: can I promote the lucid language packs to -updates?  that would be the easiest fix
<pitti> hang on
<pitti> cjwatson: it needs to happen at the same time as firefox
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/lucid-updates_probs.html urgh
<cjwatson> aha - which has eight bugs left to verify
<pitti> cjwatson: we recently did a complete -base rebuild to drop the firefox XPIs and instead add Recommends: firefox-locale-XX; if we promote them before firefox, we'll cause firefox-l10n to not get installed
<pitti> hm, why does that only affect Swedish and Crotatian..
<pitti> presumably we forgot to copy the -base ones in the last round
<pitti> cjwatson: I think the firefox release is planned for January 17
<micahg> yes, the 17th
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> I'll ignore those failures for now then
<cjwatson> Hm, I should probably fix bug 730764 for 10.04.4
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 730764 in ubuntu-cdimage "10.04.2 DVD does not install server with 2.6.35 kernel when told to (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730764
 * cjwatson adds rls-mgr-l-tracking to that
<skaet> cjwatson, thanks,  yup, that's the right way to keep it on the radar.  :)
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-11
<cjwatson> Please can everyone update ubuntu-archive-tools before processing sync request bugs (if you do them); we're now I think converted entirely away from sync-source.py, and I'll be submitting a Launchpad branch to remove that code
<cjwatson> ArchiveAdministration updated for this
<pitti> cjwatson: noted, done
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~/src/canonical/launchpad/lp-branches/remove-sync-source>$ bzr di | diffstat -s
<cjwatson>  4 files changed, 2208 deletions(-)
<Riddell> skaet: kubuntu WIs reviewed
<skaet> Riddell, thank you.  :D
 * skaet now waits for next run of the workitem tracker to see the results. :)
<Laney> cjwatson: did you hear anything about that RT ticket for ben's new BD?
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-12
<cjwatson> Laney: oh, yes, that got done
<cjwatson> I should bubble that up to the top of my list again ...
<cjwatson> it was right before the Christmas holidays
<CareBear\> hi all
<CareBear\> you mean ,,businesshours
<CareBear\> sorry
<CareBear\> getting tired now
<Laney> no rush. was just wondering.
<Laney> I still haven't moved the configs around yet
<ev> would someone be so kind as to review the MIR for the crash reporting daemon (bug 913694) before the week is out?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913694 in whoopsie-daisy (Ubuntu) "[MIR] whoopsie-daisy (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913694
<Riddell> ev: you'd be best pinging ~ubuntu-mir, most of their members aren't in here
<ev> Riddell: cheers
<stgraber> ev: I pinged doko in person
<ev> stgraber: oh thanks
<Laney> I started drafting an annoucement about syncpackage http://pad.ubuntu.com/5G48BVU6u4
<Laney> please improve
<cjwatson> Laney: I think that's all the edits I want to make
<Laney> nice, thanks for those
<Laney> tumbleweed: ^ any input?
<cjwatson> we should fix up any wiki docs
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> !sync
<ubot4> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<cjwatson> snsap
<cjwatson> *snap
 * tumbleweed looks
<ogra_> cjwatson, bless you :)
<Laney> "If you do not have a Launchpad account you can mail the ubuntu archive mailing list."
<Laney> → ubuntu-devel?
<tumbleweed> erm, ubuntu developers have lp accounts
<tumbleweed> oh, the wiki page
<Laney> :P
<Laney> made some minimal-ish changes
<cjwatson> Laney: hm, still kind of emphasises requestsync - shall I try to flip the emphasis around a bit?
<Laney> oh, I was thinking of it from the point of view of someone being sponsored
<cjwatson> I think e.g. just shortening the requestsync section by linking to the man page instead of copying it would be good
<Laney> yes
<cjwatson> maybe if we had a clear section for developers and a section for those seeking sponsorship
<tumbleweed> we can get rid of the archaic-requestsync bits
<cjwatson> the pre-natty bit?
<Laney> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/requestsync links to the different releases
<Laney> I'm sure people can figure it out
<tumbleweed> ah, maybe that is to recent. I think I already removed the older bits
<cjwatson> and the maverick one had a link to manage-credentials
<cjwatson> so yeah, I think it's fine to nuke that bit
<cjwatson> in progress
<tumbleweed> +1 for reworking it into "for developers" and "for sponsoree" sections
<cjwatson> Laney,tumbleweed: how does that look now?
<tumbleweed> sorry, had to run off. /me looks
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: looks good
<Laney> oh
<Laney> pad died :(
<Laney> phew, still there
<Laney> cjwatson: mail in u-d-a moderation
<cjwatson> moderated
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-13
<jdstrand> skaet: fyi, rls-p-tracking-bugs.html seems to not have been updated since monday (see timestamp at bottom)
<cjwatson> those pages are so aggravatingly unreliable :-(
<slangasek> heh; at least it hasn't deleted all the bugs again
<slangasek> :)
<cjwatson> it can delete all my bugs any time it likes
<jdstrand> slangasek: no kidding :)
<skaet> jdstrand, cjwatson - I'll go track bjf down and why the cron isn't working. :P
<CareBear\> hi everyone! I guess you are all busy like I am too
<CareBear\> I came in here a while ago and mentioned that it would be kinda bad for LTS to ship with the current version of the libusb1 package in debian
<CareBear\> it's an rc version, with a change that has been modified for the real release
<CareBear\> I am working hard to get all into place and get the real release out, but it will take another couple of days
<CareBear\> after those days, it may take another couple of days still before debian has an updated package, depending on how busy the package maintainer there is
<CareBear\> I have established contact with him, but only via email, and it took a few days to get a response
<CareBear\> I know that yesterday was the last day for automatic updates from the debian repo
<CareBear\> help! :)
<tumbleweed> we can still do syncs manually, but there's not much we can do until the new release is out (and preferably packaged in debian)
<CareBear\> understand!
<CareBear\> tumbleweed : all the packaging in debian will work fine also for the release, if you want to use that before debian has a package
<CareBear\> thanks!
<CareBear\> back to it
<tumbleweed> is there any particular problem with the current verison? I don't see many open bugs
<cjwatson> CareBear\: if the update is expected on the order of days, then upgrading our package independently isn't worth it; we should just do a manual sync once it's in Debian
<cjwatson> CareBear\: and a correction, Monday was the last day
<cjwatson> but there's no need to panic; we can do manual syncs for some time yet
<CareBear\> right sorry Monday you mentioned that before too!
<CareBear\> tumbleweed : yes, the particular problem is that the RC has gotten a small API change
<CareBear\> tumbleweed : the RC was created from a testing branch which had not yet been merged into master, and that testing branch got rewritten as per policy. unfortunately the RC got packaged anyway (well after rewrite) because it had desirable bugfixes
<tumbleweed> sounds reasonable
<CareBear\> as long as we can get the right API out it's fine :)
<mdeslaur> skaet: are we having a live meeting today?
<Laney> that particular oddity in the release schedule seems to confuse a lot of people
<skaet> mdeslaur, yes, but it will start 1/2 hour later to not conflict with Rally wrapup.
<Laney> (DIF)
<mdeslaur> skaet: ah, cool. do you know what room?
<skaet> Laney, yeah working on cleaning up the second entry, but don't have permissions on that item,  should be cleaned up soon.
<Laney> skaet: I just mean the fact that it is on Monday but the dates column refers to Thursdays
<Laney> it seems to be hard to read
<skaet> mdeslaur, Erkel
<mdeslaur> skaet: thanks
<skaet> Laney,  ah sorry misunderstood.
<Laney> maybe if it just had the full dates there
<skaet> Laney,  the convention agreed to at UDS was to use 3 letter day in brackets behind when not on Thursday,  lets stick with it that way for now, but revisit for Q-series.
<cjwatson> Or we could just have it on Thursday :-)
<Laney> there are other items not on Thursdays too
<Laney> I don't personally mind, but I've seen several folk misunderstand
 * skaet nods
<skaet> Laney,  yeah, its not ideal,  and ripe for revisit, but those who have to use it understand,  and I broadcast the actual dates in the Agenda.
<Laney> sure
 * skaet basically not sure what else to do to make it clearer, but does agree there is room for improvement.
<brendand> pitti - hi
<pitti> brendand: hey
<brendand> pitti - do you have time for a quick question?
<pitti> brendand: just ask :) (I keep getting distracted here anyway)
<brendand> pitti - on archive.ubuntu.com we have these Packages.gz files: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<brendand> pitti - that one refers to the packages used in lucid back when it was first released in 2010 i believe
<cjwatson> Correct
<brendand> and this one has the current packages : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<pitti> right
<brendand> but what about 10.04.3 - is there a Packages.gz for that?
<cjwatson> Only the ones that differ
<cjwatson> No
<brendand> !!
<brendand> ok
<pitti> I think we have a snapshot somewhere, but presumably not on archive
<cjwatson> Launchpad does not offer us a way to model point releases
<brendand> so i have no way of finding out what packages are on the point release
<cjwatson> We do, as pitti says, have it stored privately in case it ever does
<brendand> ok
 * brendand weeps a little
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/701595
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701595 in launchpad "representation of Ubuntu point releases (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<roadmr> thanks for the answer! it's at least good to know for sure
<cjwatson> Happy to answer specific questions about packages
<cjwatson> We probably ought to put the dists/ bit somewhere a bit more public, too
<brendand> cjwatson, pitti - thanks! not the answer we hoped for, but as roadmr says, good to know for sure so we're not wondering
<ogra_> also if there are isos for a point release you have the manifest files next to them on the download page
<roadmr> cjwatson: btw thanks so much on the germinate slowness fix and workaround suggestion!
<cjwatson> Apparently nobody kept a snapshot of 10.04.2, mind you :-(
<cjwatson> ogra_: Which covers things on the images, but nothing else
<cjwatson> roadmr: no problem, thanks for pointing it out
<ogra_> indeed
<cjwatson> We have private snapshots of 6.06.[12], 8.04.[1234], and 10.04.[13]
<cjwatson> roadmr: BTW is there a particular reason you're using a bzr checkout of germinate rather than the packaged version?
<roadmr> cjwatson: I'd have to ask cr3, maybe there was no package when we started doing this (~august 2011)?
<cjwatson> It's been packaged since April 2005
<roadmr> heh so it's not that then :)
<roadmr> cjwatson: it looks like there were problems using the package to germinate a newer release (i.e. using the lucid package to germinate oneiric) - that's why we use the bzr trunk instead
<cjwatson> Surprising but possibe
<cjwatson> *possible
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-14
<Laney> could someone remove g2ipmsg from the blacklist? applet stuff has been disabled in Debian and there's at least one user after it
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-07
<micahg> ScottK: could you please process Bug #1095008 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1095008 in spread-phy (Ubuntu) "Please move spread-phy to multiverse" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1095008
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> micahg: Done.
<micahg> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> why might digikam not be migrated from proposed?  it's marked as a valid candidate as is opencv it depends on
<xnox> Riddell: looking at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt there are a few packages that are attempted to migrate together (see very bottom, for-last "trying easy from autohinter")
<xnox> somehow scilab-sivp & scilab-swt become uninstallable, holding back opencv, digikam and others.
<Laney> sivp FTBFS on armhf, probably that
<xnox> both of those need rebuild against new opencv & all will be good? (/me will try this after python-qt4 build finishes)
<xnox> =(
<Laney> they have been (afaics from the changelog anyway)
<cjwatson> "valid candidate" - "nothing wrong with this package itself but haven't yet checked whether it makes anything else uninstallable"
<xnox> Laney: Riddell: i hit retry button on sivp build, and now it has unmet dependencies.
<xnox> (it did build fine in debian on arm long time ago)
<Riddell> xnox: hmm, maybe we should just remove the package?
<cjwatson> mdeslaur: could you merge m2crypto when you get a minute?
<xnox> Riddell: i now wonder if it still builds in Debian...
<cjwatson> (oops, above should have been in #-devel, oh well)
<micahg> xnox: I think the root of the scilab/sivp build trouble on armhf is a curious gluegen2 armhf failure
<psivaa> cjwatson: could we expect precise desktop i386 images to be available later today?
<cjwatson> psivaa: only if somebody fixes them
<cjwatson> I see my two attempts last Friday weren't complete
<psivaa> cjwatson: would you know if somebody would attempt?
<cjwatson> maybe
<psivaa> cool
<cjwatson> I see the problem anyway
<cjwatson> infinity: please use ./run-tests before committing to cdimage
<cjwatson> (fixing)
<ogra_> cjwatson, is that new ?
 * ogra_ notes down
<cjwatson> ogra_: as of mid-September
<cjwatson> only useful for the bits rewritten in Python
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> psivaa: fixed now
<psivaa> cjwatson: thank you
<bdmurray> Was maverick recently removed from archive.ubuntu.com?  There is an ubuntu-release-upgrader test that tries to get the maverick dist upgrader and started faling recently.  While I can just change the dist-upgrader it tries to get, I was curious if it changed recently.
<xnox> bdmurray: maybe the test should be using ubuntu-distro-info and get the upgrade tarball for _all_ supported releases. Since maverick has been EOL for a while now.
<tumbleweed> or the test suite should be entirely offline
<cjwatson> test suites should absolutely be entirely offline
<Riddell> where can I find which libav packages are prohibited from CDs?
<xnox> Riddell: blacklist in the seeds.
<cjwatson> No, not blacklist.
<cjwatson> I mean not the blacklist file.
<cjwatson> There are "blacklist" seed entries, i.e. those beginning with "!".
<cjwatson> And it's libavcodec* and anything that depends on it, so basically all of them.
<Riddell> aah yes
<infinity> cjwatson: Want to give a quick review of http://paste.ubuntu.com/1507399/ before I upload it?
<cjwatson> infinity: I'd be a lot more comfortable if the abitable stuff was signed off by Debian
<cjwatson> oh, wait, this is precise
<infinity> cjwatson: It's a direct backport from Debian.
<infinity> cjwatson: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=dpkg/dpkg.git;a=commitdiff;h=ad0cb5d13dc92e52f0a877b9af9839d04721a209
<cjwatson> Yeah, I misread the changelog.  LGTM.
<infinity> Technically, we don't need the backport of the abitable stuff for Soyuz (since it doesn't care about bits, just that the arch exists), but I figured a complete backport would be less confusing if someone tries to use this for cross-building. :P
<cjwatson> Agreed
<cjwatson> ah, I think I see why the Chinese edition is failing to build
<cjwatson> set -o pipefail
<cjwatson> not used to programming with that
<infinity> cjwatson: It wouldn't hurt my feelings if you re-reviewed and approved that dpkg in the queue for me. :)
<infinity> cjwatson: (I missed Makefile.in in the diff I gave you before, fixed it in the actual upload, and it all seems to DTRT in a precise chroot)
<infinity> cjwatson: Score one for TDD, I guess, I didn't notice that abitable wasn't working right until I wrote up the SRU test case. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm.  Opinion.  Do you think there's value in taking all the lucid-cat dpkg backports (xz, armhf, arm64, x32) and uploading them to lucid-updates?
<infinity> cjwatson: I did the same thing for apt a year ago, so there's a certain precedent here.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I think so
<cjwatson> approved precise
<infinity> Danke.  When that passes my verification, I'll do lucid too.
<infinity> Oh, hrm.  We might not want to do lucid, actually.
<infinity> It would add a new pre-depend on xz-utils.
<infinity> Though, we're not building point releases anymore, so the worst that happens is people pull in a new package on upgrade.
 * infinity waffles.
<cjwatson> I vaguely recall that being "entertaining" until some of the lzma/xz packages were reorganised post-lucid
<cjwatson> So you might be right that it's worth avoiding ...
<infinity> Could do a backport of the current xz support that links liblzma instead of forking xz-utils.  liblzma appears to be installed most places anyway.
<infinity> I kinda just want all our internal infrastructure to be precise yesterday, so I can stop worrying about this.
<infinity> And DTRT going forward with SRUs instead of forks.
<cjwatson> Yeah.  It seems to be in very slow progress
<cjwatson> infinity: RT#57611 FYI
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- that livecd-rootfs should fix the persistent Chinese edition failures
<infinity> Ooo, we have speedy diffs again.
<infinity> I'm shocked that GNU grep doesn't have a switch to always exit 0.
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm slightly amused by "cd && ls | grep -v" instead of "find -name -a ! -name", but I guess the smaller change is more readable here.
<jdstrand> all the armel buildds seem offline. I'm not up-to-date on how we handle armel vs armhf-- if armel is needed somewhere (eg, the security ppa), will they magically become available?
<infinity> jdstrand: I magically make them available.
<infinity> jdstrand: Also, there's one. :P
<jdstrand> infinity: so that is a manual thing?
<jdstrand> oh, so there is
<infinity> jdstrand: (There's been one for months, except when I add more for big SRU/security floods)
<jdstrand> I see
<infinity> Which seems like might be needed right now.
<jdstrand> infinity: are you alerted in some way as to when it is needed?
<jdstrand> other than by an irc conversation :)
<infinity> jdstrand: No, I just look at the queues occasionally.
<jdstrand> cool
<infinity> jdstrand: It's on my TODO to get rid of arch-specific buildds, but it's somewhere down the list.
<infinity> (requires a slight rewrite of how we create the queues, and then a bit of smarts in the buildd table and buildd-manager to understand that buildds can build more than one arch)
<jdstrand> well, there are a few pending for our ppa, but I won't be able to publish them today. I can say that firefox is coming in a bit and chromium maybe tonight
<infinity> Another firefox?
<infinity> I just built a bunch of those on the weekend.
<infinity> Bah.
<jdstrand> the one from before (yesterday?) had a translations bug that only just got fixed. chrisccoulson uploaded something a few minutes ago, but there needs to be another upload
<infinity> Hrm.  Kay.  If he's doing uploads, I wonder if he plans to fix the quantal/armel FTBFS too.
<jdstrand> infinity: we talked about that briefly-- we are likely going to pass on it. apparently upstream only really cares about armv6 atm
<jdstrand> we'll get a bug filed with them and hopefully pick it up in a few weeks
<infinity> jdstrand: Grr.  Upstream's code actually works on armv5, they just messed up the detection.
<jdstrand> armv6+ that is
<infinity> jdstrand: If I can find the time to fix it before 18.0.1/19.0, I'll pass something along.
 * jdstrand is not authoritative on that point, just passing along what I've been told
<infinity> But missing one release isn't world-ending.
<jdstrand> no-- and it isn't one of the supported ones either. it is a shame to have had it compile before and not now, which is why I'd like the bug
<infinity> Yeah, I want it fixed because it's broken, not because "we" care.
 * jdstrand nods
<infinity> And it personally annoys me when upstreams break architectures.
<jdstrand> yeah
<jdstrand> 'only really cares about' is probably too strong. they probably just aren't building for armv5 any more
<infinity> Mozilla and Chrome seem to be the worst offenders for constantly regressing arch support, too.  I wonder what it is about web browser developers.
<jdstrand> I guess that does infer some level of caring in and of itself...
<jdstrand> yeah, it is weird
<chrisccoulson> tbf, the code that has broken is actually from chrome ;)
<chrisccoulson> (skia)
<infinity> True.
<infinity> (This time)
<cjwatson> infinity: find would be better, but yeah, I went for smaller change - are you holding off on it due to the obscure coe?
<cjwatson> *code
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, no.  I just forgot to hit enter in a terminal.
<infinity> La la la.
<infinity> cjwatson: Acceptificated.
<cjwatson> ta
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-08
<micahg> infinity: is there a reason why molybdenum is no longer lpia?
<infinity> micahg: It's pretending to be PPC for a short while to fool the queues.
<infinity> micahg: Or, rather, was.  It's served its purpose.
<micahg> ah, right, mozilla stuff
<diwic> Hi! I'm trying to get an SRU through for PulseAudio in time for the 12.04.2 release (where we need it for hwe issues mainly). However, two of the six bugs seem difficult to verify due to problems with finding the right hardware.
<diwic> Any advice?
<tseliot> cjwatson: do you know if bcmwl-kernel-source is on the cd? All binary drivers need to be updated to support the lts-quantal headers, this is why I'm asking
<cjwatson> yes
<tseliot> cjwatson: oh, then I guess I'll have to fix it before the .2 release
<cjwatson> (you can look at the .list and .manifest files - it's on the precise amd64 dvd and amd64/amd64+mac/i386 daily-live)
<tseliot> cjwatson: ok, it's just an optional dependency that I have to add, it won't take long
<tseliot> thanks
<tseliot> cjwatson: on a 2nd thought, I forgot I had already fixed this (on Wed, 12 Dec 2012). It just hasn't been approved yet in precise-proposed
 * cjwatson catches up somewhat on removals
<tjaalton> cjwatson: am I right to assume that the MRE for sssd got accepted? :)
<cjwatson> I'll just follow up properly now
<tjaalton> ok
<tjaalton> thanks, I'll reupload the version for precise, with a slightly modified changelog entry
<gema> slangasek: ping
<stgraber> ^ and now with an all new and shiny cloak :)
<rtg> why hasn't brittany automatically promoted eclib from -proposed ?
<cjwatson> see update_output.txt.gz - it came up on #ubuntu+1-maint a few days ago
<cjwatson> s/.gz//
<cjwatson> "* i386: ecere-dev, ecere-sdk"
<xnox> rtg: binary package name clash from two source packages.
<cjwatson> i.e. promoting eclib would have rendered ecere-dev and ecere-sdk uninstallable - britney detected this and correctly refused to promote
<xnox> rtg: both ecere-sdk & eclib build eclib.
<xnox> I haven't resolved this in Debian yet.
<rtg> since ecere is new in universe should we just drop it, or change the package name ?
<xnox> rtg: we could drop ecere sdk out of the archive until the binary package name clash is resolved.
<xnox> RM & blacklist: ecere-sdk  for now? cjwatson, infinity
<cjwatson> ecere isn't new in universe - it was in quantal
<cjwatson> blacklisting would be quite wrong
<cjwatson> removal is possible; I'm not wild about it because I feel that it papers over a mistake that you need to get fixed in Debian anyway
<jamespage> how is the list of packages for each area specified for http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-r-tracking-bug-tasks.html?
<jamespage> I'd like to review the server set
<xnox> bug 1097329
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1097329 in eclib (Ubuntu) "ecere-sdk: binary package conflict with eclib" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097329
<xnox> with debian bug link references.
<cjwatson> Riddell: you deleted sivp from raring-proposed saying "does not build, holding back other packages from migrating" - but they're just as held back without sivp
<cjwatson> (due to it being required for the opencv transition)
<cjwatson> Riddell: I think that was wrong and I'd like to undelete the package - any objections?
<Riddell> mm, fooey
<Riddell> cjwatson: yeah go ahead
<cjwatson> I mean, we obviously still need to fix the build failure, but it'll save somebody else like me coming along and thinking "ooh, this just needs a rebuild, I'll upload that" :-)
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-09
<tseliot> cjwatson: can you promote the following packages from NEW, please? nvidia-graphics-drivers-310-updates nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates nvidia-graphics-drivers-304
<rtg> who is processing the raring NEW queue these days? I'd like to get the nvidia packages accepted so that I can upload a 3.8 kernel (upon which subsequent nvidia changes are dependent)
<ogra_> rtg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive_days
<cjwatson> I'm looking at the nvidia packages at the moment
<rtg> thanks
<cjwatson> following a request from tseliot earlier which I forgot to reply to
<cjwatson> bear with me though as I'm not really familiar with these packages ...
<rtg> s'alright. we're not likely gonna upload a kernel until tomorrow.
 * cjwatson decides the solution is to diff against nvidia-current-updates
<cjwatson> tseliot,rtg: done (source, anyway), sorry for the delay
<rtg> no problem, thanks.
<tseliot> cjwatson: thanks
 * Laney gives kudos to whoever the speedy AA is
<cjwatson> new binaries with versions unmodified from Debian are semi-automated
<cjwatson> I just have to run new-binary-debian-universe
<Laney> :)
 * xnox will trade SRU verifications =) you verify my bug, i verify yours =)
<tseliot> can anybody promote the binaries in NEW produced by the following sources, please? nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 nvidia-graphics-drivers-310-updates nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates
<tseliot> rtg: ^
<cjwatson> rtg can't
<cjwatson> let me look
<cjwatson> there you go
<tseliot> thanks again cjwatson!
<phillw> cjwatson: or any others on here... sorry to ask. AFAIK, mini-iso is dropped in at what ever point debian do it, is ubuntu-server iso with no bits added suitable to have any DE added to it? (e.g. Ubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu)
<knome> sounds like something i'm interested in as well.
<xnox> your question doesn't quite make sense.
<xnox> Debian dropped business-card cds.
<xnox> the installer is still the same in debian (debian-installer).
<xnox> And in ubuntu we still have pxeboot & mini cds which bring up tasksel and it's possible to install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc.
<xnox> I am not entirely sure if we do or don't have l/x-ubuntu tasksel options, if we don't it's a bug.
<xnox> grab an iso from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xnox> boot it and see what it offers to install.
<knome> i suppose my question is if the minimal iso will still be around
<xnox> yes, it will.
<xnox> it was one of the conditions when we dropped alternate cds.
<xnox> for d-i, the options are server or mini cds.
<xnox> phillw: can you point me where you see that debian is dropping mini-iso?!
<xnox> debian still has the netinst & pxeboot images, cd/dvd/blueray
<xnox> oh and live.
<phillw> xnox: can we chat on -quality, thanks
<xnox> end results, just because testdrive package doesn't know about mini.iso URLs, it doesn't mean they do not exist =))))))
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-10
<tjaalton> hum, I see nvidia-..-173 update for quantal waiting on the queue since Nov 22nd
<tseliot> cjwatson: can you move the sources you approved yesterday to main/restricted, please? I think they are in universe right now
<cjwatson> tseliot: could you give me the full package names, please?  (I processed them into restricted initially, but there's a bug in -proposed => release migration)
<cjwatson> full *source* package names
<tseliot> cjwatson: nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 nvidia-graphics-drivers-310-updates nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 nvidia-graphics-drivers-304-updates
<cjwatson> tseliot: Thanks; moved to restricted now.
<tseliot> cjwatson: thanks a lot
<Laney> Cool beans, I tried hinting britney and it worked
<xnox> Laney, breaking the archive agains ;-)
<Daviey> stgraber: Remember last 12.04 point release, there was an issue with some of the meta files?  seems server manifests are missing.. http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<stgraber> Daviey: manifest are for images containing a livefs, AFAIK 12.04 server doesn't
<Daviey> stgraber: Hmm, i thought all iso's had a manifest
<stgraber> Daviey: nope, all isos have a .list, livefs have a .manifest on top of that
<Daviey> ah, my bad. thanks
<Daviey> stgraber: do we also not have src iso's?
<stgraber> Daviey: not sure. I know we had issues with those at some point so we might be missing the one for the point release
<stgraber> (and I never remember where they're even supposed to show up at...)
<cjwatson> we have source isos, they're in cdimage.u.c/source/
<cjwatson> generated occasionally manually rather than automatically
<cjwatson> generally end up in release directories too
<bdmurray> I think given the scope of the change in bug 1027987 a regression test is fine.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1027987 in libvirt (Ubuntu Precise) "Starting libvirtd takes too long because of "udevadm settle" timeout" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027987
<bdmurray> so I'm inclined to mark it verification-done and release libvirt
<cjwatson> \o/ sivp fixed.  The opencv stack should be able to migrate shortly
<jbicha> ^ I believe gnome-themes-standard-data can go to universe
<slangasek> cjwatson: is it deliberate that the precise daily desktop images include linux-image-3.2.0-36-generic in the apt repo?
<infinity> slangasek: I imagine that's more of a bug with how that repository is built.
<slangasek> well, I'd like to know for sure before deciding I should go and change it :)
<infinity> slangasek: Fair enough.  Maybe Colin has reasons to want that, but I can't fathom what they'd be, since we're telling people who want 3.2.0 to use .1
<infinity> (or d-i)
 * slangasek files bug #1098375
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1098375 in Ubuntu CD Images "extra kernels included in apt repo for 12.04.2 images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098375
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-11
<infinity> Huh.  Something went very wrong and my d-i-images britney hack didn't work to keep linux_3.8 out.
 * infinity fixes d-i, but would like to know why.
<infinity> Oh, and I see why.
<infinity> cjwatson: Did you just recently start using the faux package stuff in britney?  It's outputting completely broken stanzas to Packages...
<infinity> (Which, I hope, is the cause of my d-i-images hack no longer working..)
<psivaa> cjwatson: the server installations have linux-headers-server with unmet dependencies (linux-headers-generic (3.8.0.0.13) . is it temporary issue due to the timing?
<psivaa> that is for today's server installations
<psivaa> apw: henrix: ^^
<infinity> psivaa: It's temporary, yes.
<infinity> psivaa: proposed migration had an oops, and I'm fixing as we speak, though I won't stay up and respin images.
<psivaa> infinity: ack, thank you. will there be a respin today though?
<infinity> psivaa: If someone reminds me in the morning, I could do so, or we could just wait for the next round of dailies.
<Laney> is that what broke desktop dailies too?
<infinity> Laney: Seems likely.
<Laney> although perhaps that has fixed itself
<Laney> or someone fixed it, or whatever
<cjwatson> slangasek: It's a bug that I haven't managed to figure out how to fix yet
<cjwatson> infinity: No, I haven't changed anything there recently
<infinity> cjwatson: Maybe it was that merge with Debian?  I know Packages_foo didn't used to have those broken faux packages at the tail end.
<cjwatson> Hm, could be.  That was a little while back but I guess we haven't been paying close attention since.
<cjwatson> I didn't think it touched faux packages though.
<cjwatson> Actually I thought faux packages were done by britney1.
<cjwatson> And I cleared them all out of there ...
<psivaa> Laney: the raring desktop images have not built due to empathy having unmet dependencies?
<cjwatson> Oh, I missed the fact that some of them were generated, maybe
<cjwatson> Um.  I actually have no idea where those are coming from.
<cjwatson> Ah, britney1/fauxpkg/noremove.d/
<infinity> Yeah, but that's not new.
<infinity> b1 hasn't been touched in ages.
<cjwatson> None of this is new.
<cjwatson> What exactly broke?
<infinity> So, I figured maybe it was b2 that started acting on it somehow.
<infinity> It stopped blocking linux on d-i-images.
<infinity> Entirely.
<infinity> And my guess (didn't dig) is that it thought the d-i-images entry was garbage because of all the broken ones later with the Package headers inthe wrong spots.
<cjwatson> Oh.  But there isn't an ordering guarantee there; it's only broken from the POV of broken code :)
 * Laney tries respinning desktop as it seems like empathy is now installable in release
<infinity> Are you sure?  I've seen several tools complain if the first line in a Package stanza isn't Package:
<cjwatson> I've never seen anything in policy specifying the ordering.
<infinity> Anyhow, that was all a wild guess anyway, but I can't think of any other good reason why d-i-images was completely absent from update_output, and why linux migrated without it.
<cjwatson> A bit hard to prove the negative without reading the whole thing, but I'm fairly sure.
<cjwatson> b2 uses apt_pkg.TagFile to parse Packages files, AFAICS, so it shouldn't mind about ordering
<cjwatson> I have no more bright ideas at this time in the morning, I'm afraid :-/
<infinity> Yeah, I've been too busy fixing the symptom to look for the cause.
<infinity> I'll poke it when I wake up.
<infinity> But at least the current d-i should make it all happy again.
<cjwatson> infinity,slangasek: If it doesn't terrify you too much, review of ^- that livecd-rootfs upload would be good
<cjwatson> That's for the X enablement stack in 12.04.2
<infinity> cjwatson: If vorlon doesn't beat me to it, I'll check in the morning.
<Laney> psivaa: you haz desktop dailies now
<psivaa> Laney: thanks
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm, maybe I was barking up the wrong tree.  Shouldn't the UML build-dep have also kept linux from migrating?
<infinity> cjwatson: Maybe it's stopped taking NBS binary removal into account when doing rdep checks?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure; if you can find an example which doesn't rapidly vanish (i.e. something also blocked by something else), then maybe I can check ...
<tseliot> cjwatson: hi, can you approve the following sources and move them to main, please? nvidia-settings-304 nvidia-settings-304-updates nvidia-settings-310 nvidia-settings-310-updates
<cjwatson> I'm about to go out for lunch - maybe somebody else can in the meantime
<bdmurray> infinity: do you have an opinion on the worthwhileness of SRU'ing bug 1078544?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1078544 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu Quantal) "python-aptdaemon: upgrading marks auto-installed packages as manual" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078544
<infinity> bdmurray: Eww.
<infinity> bdmurray: Yes, please SRU that.
<bdmurray> infinity: also I'm inclined to mark bug 1027987 verification-done based off the regression testing and scope of the change, but would like a 2nd opinion.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1027987 in libvirt (Ubuntu Precise) "Starting libvirtd takes too long because of "udevadm settle" timeout" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027987
<infinity> bdmurray: I'm inclined to let it slide, given that it's well-tested elsewhere.
<infinity> Still a bit weird that nobody could reproduce the bug after it was fixed, but several people could before.
<infinity> (As Ryan points out, though, this could just mean that a second bug was fixed elsewhere in the distro, and I'm not entirely against having a bug fixed twice)
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-12
<infinity> cjwatson: I really want to accept this livecd-rootfs, but I'm scared.
<infinity> cjwatson: Did you do before and after test builds and compare package lists and (more importantly, IMO), apt-auto-install states?
<cjwatson> infinity: I compared package lists and they looked broadly reasonable.  I put a requirement to check before-and-after auto-install states in the bug's test case.
<cjwatson> infinity: As I said in the bug report, if I had a less invasive idea which would actually work then I'd use it :-/
<doko> cjwatson, infinity: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20121221/+build/4096089
<doko> INFO Upload was rejected:
<doko> INFO 	Component "non-free" is not allowed in raring
<doko> ?
<doko> cjwatson, infinity: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/128286296/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.armhf-cross-toolchain-base_1.97_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<doko> the package builds fine on amd64
<doko> shouldn't incompatible libraries just be skipped instead? I assume on amd64 it is done because the host ist 64bit, and the target is 32bit
<infinity> doko: Have you noticed all the hung builds that have been killed in the gcc-4.8 rebuild test?
<infinity> doko: Sometimes cc1plus hanging, sometimes perl hanging, but they were all in the gcc-4.8 rebuild, none in the normal one.  Maybe a bug in libgcc1 or something?
<doko> infinity, example?
<infinity> doko: (There's an example hung on komainu right now, if you want to try to get some debugging info from webops or something, though that might be tough on a weekend)
<infinity> doko: One on lamiak too.  Same package, so that might actually be reproducible.
<infinity> doko: Oh, wait.  pdl might be hanging for other reasons, it might not be an example of what I was talking about. :/
<infinity> doko: Well, like I said, those two ongoing pdl builds.  But they might be something else, I can't remember if they also failed in the normal test rebuild.
<infinity> Hrm, no, they didn't.
<infinity> So, yeah.  Those.
<infinity> doko: There were a fair few of them, though.  Pretty much any x86 build log in the rebuild with "Session terminated, terminating shell... ...terminated." in it, and then evidence of someone forcibly killing a hung process is probably the same issue, whatever the issue is.
<doko> infinity, any idea about the ldd issue?
<infinity> doko: (It's not x86-specific, mind you, we saw it on ARM too, but timeouts can happen there for other reasons too)
<infinity> doko: I'm looking at the cross/shlibs thing right now, it piqued my curiosity.
<infinity> doko: I'm also looking at a glibc testsuite regression that only happens on Ubuntu, not Debian.  Haven't bisected the cause yet, but it worries me a bit. :/
<infinity> doko: Yeah, the pdl testsuite looks like a good reproducer for the hang.  At least, I can't reproduce it on plain raring, and it's currently hung on two buildds with gcc-4.8
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-13
<infinity> cjwatson: I tossed a new d-i at the queue, with the fix for bug #1040393 (this is well-tested in raring by now, I'm confident with the simple backport), and bumping the ABI on the two ARM kernels.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040393 in debian-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "omap netboot partition too small for flash-kernel backup procedure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040393
<infinity> cjwatson: The latter change (the ABI bump) is dependent on the omap4 kernel actually getting uploaded on Monday, but I wanted all the flavours to be in the same SRU/security cadence since this might be the last round before .2
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-06
<mlankhorst> ok can any archive admin look at the lts-saucy stuff? :P
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: [fx: cracks knuckles, re-embarks on gigantic review pile]
<cjwatson> stgraber: queuebot is sad
<doko> Laney, mono in mom still has the "leave" comment. is this still valid?
<Laney> yes
<Laney> talk to directhex, he wanted to work on it
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: looks like bug 1247607 needs verification as part of all this, btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1247607 in gcc "Libdrm compiled with gcc 4.8 makes card hang on resume from s2disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247607
<cjwatson> (despite not having p-r tasks)
<mlankhorst> oh
<mlankhorst> but it wasn't affected :P
<cjwatson> but it's part of the libdrm update
<mlankhorst> ok
<cjwatson> so I guess the bug must have been mentioned in the p-r changelogs
<mlankhorst> yeah
<cjwatson> if you get an error about the pixman/precise-updates copy, ignore it, I retried and it worked
<mlankhorst> ok
<mlankhorst> I'll test if it doesn't regress on raring at least
<mlankhorst> what a surprise; it doesn't ;-)
<stgraber> cjwatson: restarted
<cjwatson> ta
 * cjwatson attacks the glew transition a bit
<xnox> cjwatson: yes please, i've run out of cycles to push it further =/
<cjwatson> yeah, it's blocking unity I see, so we'd better
<xnox> cjwatson: well, unity7 which had no changes and that did rebuild. is that actually pushed to daily release? cause i didn't think there was anything.
<cjwatson> no idea but getting in the way of anything desktopish for very long is usually a bad plan :)
<xnox> true.
<doko> ohh man, qt4-x11 wasn't merged for ages :-/
<Laney> mitya57 mentioned some work on an update to qt4 earlier
<xnox> doko: yeah, merge is in progress and soon to be uploaded.
 * xnox was thinking to help out with it but it's almost done at this point.
<doko> xnox, ohh, ok
 * stgraber does a post-holidays run through pending-sru
<bdmurray> stgraber: please don't release update-manager to quantal-updates
<stgraber> bdmurray: yeah, I know about that one :)
<stgraber> hmm, looks like pending-sru is broken... /me goes to kick it a bit
<bdmurray> stgraber: okay, great
<stgraber> the report was apparently running since the 3rd... killed and re-running manually now
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: I think that's them all now
<cjwatson> though I haven't gone round checking exhaustively for build failures / dep-waits / whatever
<cjwatson> I guess pending-sru will do that for us eventually
<davmor2> hey release team do we know on what day exactly raring will eol
<infinity> davmor2: I need to pick an arbitrary date and send out a warning email today.
<infinity> davmor2: Normally, it would be ~45d from the warning email, but that's probably pushing it too far out at this point, so it'll like be 30ish or less.
<infinity> (I guess the 9mo support cycle can be used to justify the shorter warning period too...)
<infinity> When really, it was just "hey, holidays", and I forgot.
<davmor2> infinity: indeed
<davmor2> haha
<stgraber> mlankhorst: hey, what's the testing status of xorg-server-lts-quantal in precise-proposed? it doesn't have a bug number and has been in there for a while now.
<infinity> stgraber: I assume it's a straight backport refresh of what's in quantal...
<infinity> ... which is also in proposed.
<Riddell> I'm looking to tidy up update_excuses.html and the first thing on it is a kde package cantor which isn't published in ppc64el, why would that be?
<Laney> because of no maxima meaning that -maxima isn't installable
<arges> hi. not sure if my last message was sent due to an outage.
<arges> Hi. Can I get a package removed from proposed? It failed verification, and
<arges> I have a new fix for it. The package is iproute and its the -proposed
<arges> versions in R/Q/P
<stgraber> arges: if you already have a new version, let's just accept it into proposed and have it supersede the existing one
<stgraber> not seeing a new iproute in the queue though
<arges> stgraber: yea i haven't pusehd a new version yet
<arges> i'll work on that now
<arges> well looks like i have more research to do
<cjwatson> Riddell: You get a lot of this kind of stuff with new ports, typically ...
<doko> infinity, cjwatson: is the doxygen autopkg test still running, or is it lying?
<cjwatson> I'm fairly sure you could get batuan VPN access :-)
<cjwatson> anyway, it's lying, it passed.  jibel wanted to be informed of such cases
<cjwatson> but not around, so somebody who isn't about to go out to the shop could force it I suppose
<TheLordOfTime> has raring reached end of life yet?  (wiki says January 2014 is 13.04 raring's EOL date)
<slangasek> no.  releases happen near the end of the month, so do EOLs
<TheLordOfTime> slangasek, so at the end of january 2014 raring is going to be considered EOL?
<slangasek> TheLordOfTime: it should be 9 months to the day after the release; I don't have the date to hand, infinity might
<TheLordOfTime> well if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases is right it was released on april 25th
<TheLordOfTime> 2013
<TheLordOfTime> so... january 25th give or take a couple days
<TheLordOfTime> ?
 * TheLordOfTime kicks his phone's keyboard around for failures
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: Yeah, right around then.  I'll draft and send an email warning today, it's on my long list of "ugh, Monday" tasks.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, OK, it's on my list of tasks for Ask Ubuntu Meta today to post an EOL reminder, so I was seeking a specific date, I'll use January 25th as a rough estimate date because of 9 months of support and the release on April 25, 2013 + 9 months calculation
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: I'll probably pick the 27th, as 3 weeks from now.
<TheLordOfTime> works for me
<infinity> (And update the EOL process to recommend 3w warning for non-LTS, and 45d for LTS)
<infinity> Since a 45d warning is a bit excessive for something whose entire life span is only 9mo.
<infinity> But first, I think I should get around to that breakfast I've been putting off all day. :/
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, heh
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-07
<doko> infinity, still online? can you overwrite the autopkg test for doxygen? claims to run ...
<infinity> doko: Yep.
<doko> after gcc migrates, I'll start the test rebuild. would like to do that for main on arm64 too
<infinity> doko: main-only on arm64 would be fine.  Whole archive would be a nightmare due to the current I/O slowness.
<doko> sure
<infinity> doko: I guess you'd have to do two copy archives, one main/arm64 and one everything/x86+armhf?
<doko> exactly
<doko> thought about doing main for all archs
<doko> infinity, could you merge dpkg?
<infinity> doko: Yeahp.  I was waiting to see if there was any painful fallout after the testing migration, but I guess it's been two weeks without any RC bugs.
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: thanks, that works :)
<mlankhorst> stgraber: hold on let me look
<stgraber> I'll be fast-tracking this cgroup-lite fix (as in, waiting for it to build then releasing to -updates) as it's a trivial one-char fix for a regression introduced in the last upload
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710226/ :(
<ogra_> (the command is still running)
<ogra_> stgraber_, bah, and the next one :/
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710272/
<ogra_> eek, and it goes on
<ogra_> third traceback in this promotion run
 * ogra_ will wait until it is done and give a combined traceback :/
<ogra_> didrocks, ^^^
<didrocks> ogra_: urgh, holidays weren't nice for it then!
<ogra_> doesnt look good for promoting 116
<ogra_> aha, it is done now
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6710282/
<ogra_> oh, the first one already had an error ... sigh
<ogra_> stgraber, so looking at the folders under http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty/ it seems only goldfish and maguro got promoted
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> cdimage@nusakan:~$ mark-current -p ubuntu-touch -s trusty -i daily-preinstalled -a armhf 20140107
<ogra_> ssh: connect to host zavijava.canonical.com port 22: Connection refused
<ogra_> mark-current -p ubuntu-touch -s trusty -i daily-preinstalled -a armhf 20140107: success
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^ any idea ?
<ogra_> looks like there are some keys outdated or so
<stgraber> ogra_: looking
<stgraber> ogra_: maguro and goldfish apparently succeeded and the index looks fine for those two... looking into the rest
<stgraber> ogra_: I think I know what happened, must be your day of luck (or very bad luck) though :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> thats good, i like to have such days early in the year :P
<stgraber> and fixed
<stgraber> the fix was simply to re-run the command for all devices where it didn't publish
<stgraber> the reason for the failure is trickier to explain :)
<ogra_> yeah, dont bother, as long as it worked
<ogra_> seems the current link on nusakan got also updated ...
<ogra_> ah, the error came from sync-mirrors
<stgraber> well, I know what went wrong, explaining it is harder ;) basically trusty-proposed has a limit of 20 images, the delta between trusty and trusty-proposed was way more than 20 images, so when you copied the image you got into a race with the cleanup script which expires old images
<stgraber> that one wiped the deltas under your feet and the copy blew up
<stgraber> a re-run solved it because the delta image was fully removed from the index which meant copy-image simply re-generated the needed deltas (which resulted in a 2-3 minutes copy time instead of just 2-3 seconds)
<stgraber> sounds like I'll want to add some more logic in the channel relationship code so those deltas don't get removed until AFTER the current version of the target channel was bumped
<cjwatson> ogra_: dunno but that sort of thing usually isn't fatal, we generally sync up with IS eventually
<ogra_> yeah, the command returned "success" and the link seems to be fine on cdimag
<ogra_> e
<cjwatson> ogra_: the set of cdimage mirrors changes around fairly frequently
<doko> infinity, could you have a look at twombly?
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-08
<TheLordOfTime> Is anyone on the release team available to respond to a comment from a user on the Ask Ubuntu site regarding the package manifests for releases?
<TheLordOfTime> I'm not qualified to respond and would not mind someone who knows what they're talking about to respond.
<TheLordOfTime> http://askubuntu.com/questions/401772/running-software-center-from-command-line-as-root/401784#comment515647_401851 is the comment on their site.
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: replying
<cjwatson> (done)
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: sorry to bother the release team on this, but I wanted it to come from someone a LOT higher up on the food chain than us mere plebs on Ask Ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson: sorry to bother the release team on that, but I wanted it to come from someone a LOT higher up on the food chain than us mere plebs on Ask Ubuntu.
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, stupid system...
<TheLordOfTime> sorry for the double post (the second has been typo-fixed)
<apw> looks like adt may be sick for the linux package
<sergiusens> can someone check ^^ please?
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-09
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- could you do the honours?
<cjwatson> infinity: (When you get a chance.  That does the lts-saucy bit.)
<robru> cjwatson, infinity : poke about hud being blocked in -proposed. I don't understand the excuses page there, need some help / guidance
<stgraber> robru: the build regressed on 3 architectures
<robru> stgraber, well i doubt we care about the two ppc variants, but I'm unsure about arm64 (unsure how to fix it)
<stgraber> robru: well, all of them used to build, so britney won't let the package migrated until they build again (or are properly dropped)
<robru> stgraber, ok, thanks. i'm not very familiar with hud so I guess I'll punt this back to upstream
<stgraber> technically they're not failing to build, they're missing a build-depend: unity-voice-service
<cjwatson> Right, you don't have to build on all architectures if you never did, but you don't get to regress.
<cjwatson> Hm, what's going on here
<stgraber> hmm, apparently unity-voice-service exists now
<cjwatson> OK, this isn't your or upstream's problem, it's just a component mismatch
<robru> cjwatson, oh, can you fix it?
<stgraber> ah yeah, just spotted it, I guess hud is in main, unity-voice is in universe
<cjwatson> robru: looking
<robru> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> just checking the MIR status and such
<cjwatson> looks fine, promoting
<robru> cjwatson, excellent, thanks
<cjwatson> hud should auto-retry in an hour or two
<stgraber> I'm just confused as to how the other architectures managed to build, did unity-voice-service somehow got demoted at the middle of the build?
<cjwatson> publisher cycle plus hourly recheck-all-depwaits
<cjwatson> stgraber: PPA
<cjwatson> unity-voice would've been in the unity PPA and PPAs don't do components
<stgraber> cjwatson: oh, yeah, forgot about that, naively assumed this was a good old standard upload :)
<cjwatson> but they also don't do arm64/powerpc/ppc64el
<cjwatson> (or at least this one doesn't)
<robru> stgraber, yeah, i don't have upload rights, so if you ever hear from me in this channel it's bout something I pushed through the unity ppa with jenkins ;-)
<ScottK> PPAs can be made to check components.  Seems like this would be a good candidate for it.
<robru> cjwatson, hmmm, seems hud is still blocked. excuses page hasn't changed.
<apw> robru, the builds look to have retried and now further wait on gsettings-qt which is in universe also
<apw> robru, and it also has a dep on libdee-qt5-dev (source dee-qt) which is also in universe
<apw> robru, which will make it fail once the first one is fixed
<cjwatson> robru: Right, there are missing MIRs for dee-qt and gsettings-qt.  I can't promote those without MIRs.
<Laney> ScottK: True
<Laney> didrocks: ^ do you know if there's a reason the daily release PPA(s) doesn't build with that option?
<didrocks> Laney: which option, only main? we have main and universe content in the ppa. People are normally running check-mir when they ack packaging changes
<cjwatson> perhaps it would be worth finding out why that didn't happen in this case
<didrocks> cjwatson: human error?
<didrocks> I'll rehash the advice
<cjwatson> fair enough except everyone else who commits human error tends to be asked by touch people to investigate :P
<Laney> I guess people would be reluctant to promote to satisfy build-depends in a PPA
<cjwatson> Maybe, we'd need to extend component-mismatches to support it, probably
<didrocks> cjwatson: so, you want that I checked the logs and find the guilty guy? I thought you didn't like blame war
<cjwatson> No, I don't; there's a difference between being able to give targeted advice to the right person (as opposed to general advice to everyone), and blaming them
<cjwatson> "Hey - we noticed this problem.  Could you remember to use check-mir next time, which could help avoid this?"  or something
<cjwatson> I'd also be fine with touch people not asking other people to trace through root causes so much, but it should be symmetric ;-)
<didrocks> cjwatson: well, this is what I meant by rehashing the advice :)
<cjwatson> OK, if you mean rehashing it to the person who forgot rather than by broadcast, sure
<cjwatson> Anyway, hopefully no great harm done, it'll just stall hud until it's fixed
<cjwatson> I see my breakage from yesterday is back to green now
<didrocks> yeah, nice work! we are thinking about promoting the current image btw
<Laney> slangasek: Did you get anywhere with finding a checklist person for A2?
<xnox> didrocks: there is a tickbox of "build packages with all components, vs build with the same components as in the ubuntu archive" such that e.g. hud would be build with main only in the ppa, but universe stuff would be build with universe enabled.
<didrocks> xnox: oh really? let me look
<xnox> didrocks: sounds like that option needs enabling across all PPAs that eventually land in the archive, e.g. all non-virtualised ppas.
<cjwatson> are you sure that the "universe stuff" wouldn't actually be considered as main within the PPA?
<xnox> cjwatson: since the ppa itself publishes into main only? right....
<cjwatson> or indeed that it wouldn't cause problems for builds of packages not yet in Ubuntu in that PPA, which are intended for universe?
<didrocks> yeah, so if you have a build-dep published in the ppa, that can be a trouble
<cjwatson> I'm just not sure that the cure wouldn't be worse than the disease here
<xnox> cjwatson: didrocks: yeah, if the depwait in the ppa, no ppa options would help, as was the case here with hud =)
<xnox> =(
<slangasek> Laney: I did not get anywhere because I failed at asking
<slangasek> ScottK, Riddell: are either of you interested in driving alpha 2 this time around?
<sergiusens> didrocks, can you review goget-ubuntu-touch on the new queue for me please?
<ScottK> No time.  Sorry.
<didrocks> sergiusens: not really today. Is that in the new queue, not dailies?
<sergiusens> didrocks, -queuebot/#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-goget-ubuntu-touch (trusty-proposed/primary) [0.1-0ubuntu1]
<Riddell> slangasek: what's the dates?
<slangasek> Riddell: Jan 23: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseTaskSignup
<didrocks> sergiusens: hum, I think it should be in the daily release process. Mind moving it to it?
<didrocks> sergiusens: that enables us to preNEW and so on :)
<sergiusens> didrocks, I would want it added to daily release (together with usensord), the upstream merger part is just now only capable of doing it's thing
<didrocks> sergiusens: anyway, I will review it, but not before tomorrow
<Riddell> slangasek: yeah I could do that, I'll add my name
<slangasek> Riddell: cheers :)
<Laney> Riddell: merci
<sergiusens> didrocks, ty
<didrocks> yw!
<cjwatson> Riddell: ^- Did you mean to upload that PPA version to Ubuntu proper?
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> nope, well caught
 * Riddell rejects
<Riddell> time to call it a day if I'm doing that
<bladernr_> anyone around?  Can someone confirm that for Trusty, the final beta on Mar 27 is the likely release version assuming no major bugs?
<bladernr_> IOW, the final beta released then should not see any real changes other than critical bug fixes discovered between final beta freeze and final freeze
<knome> that's the *goal*, but nobody can promise that
<bladernr_> yeah, I know it's always fluid, but at I just wanted to be sure i was correct in thinking that is how it "should" work in a perfect world
<bladernr_> thanks knome
<knome> yes, ideally that
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-10
<TheLordOfTime> where can i get a list of the unity lenses that were shipped with 12.04
<infinity> (precise-amd64)root@cthulhu:~# apt-cache search unity-lens | grep ^unity
<infinity> unity-lens-applications - Application lens for unity
<infinity> unity-lens-files - File lens for unity
<infinity> unity-lens-music - Music lens for unity
<infinity> unity-lens-video - Unity Video lens
<infinity> unity-lens-gwibber - Gwibber Lens for unity
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: ^
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, what about the other things? there's reports there's still music store results in unity on 12.04 (on ask ubuntu) and i can't seem to find a source
<TheLordOfTime> except *maybe* `unity-scope-musicstores` and possibly `unity-scope-video-remote`
<TheLordOfTime> but would those be installed by default? :/
 * TheLordOfTime may have also failed to use 'lenses' correctly
<infinity> (precise-amd64)root@cthulhu:~# apt-cache show unity-scope-musicstores | grep ^Task
<infinity> Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-usb, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-usb
<infinity> (So, yes)
<TheLordOfTime> ahhhh okay, that makes sense...
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, so basically, "read the freaking list of packages `ubuntu-desktop` refers to, and grep it for `unity` and there's the list of scopes and lenses"?
<TheLordOfTime> or is there an actual list somewhere?
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: Well, the list of default ones, anyway.
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: The list of ones in the archive is, well, the archive.  Hence why I was using apt-cache.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, true.  I need a list of what's installed by default though, not what all's in the archive
<TheLordOfTime> since they *claim* it's stock 12.04, and on a stock 12.04 I'm not able to replicate the same "search" results they're claiming
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, i have answered my own question, apparently I either removed the music scope or used a customized image that I must've made, the .manifest on releases.ubuntu.com for 12.04 has these all listed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724667/
<TheLordOfTime> which probably means they end up installed?
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: Yeah.  You could check the deps and recommends of ubuntu-desktop, or the task, or the manifest, they should all say the same thing.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, the packages.ubuntu.com page doesn't list the scopes as deps or recommends for `ubuntu-desktop` so i checked the manifest and it's there
<TheLordOfTime> so maybe something else refers to it and pulls them in, but I dunno
<infinity> Oh, sure, they might be indirect deps, like deps of unity.
<infinity> So, yeah, the task is the better thing to check.
<infinity> grep-dctrl would help you with that.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, would help if i weren't forced into a windows environment by "Fail To Boot" errors >.>
 * TheLordOfTime is too tired to repair his Ubuntu boot
<TheLordOfTime> but i'll keep that in mind, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, until then, I assume the manifest is a pretty accurate representation of all that gets installed by the desktop images and until i fix my Ubuntu installation I can refer to the manifests for default-installed-package lists?
<infinity> TheLordOfTime: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6724693/
<infinity> I guess that could have used a "sort -u"
<infinity> But I'm sure you can de-dup in your head, it's a short list. :P
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.
<TheLordOfTime> infinity, thanks, that's what the manifest shows too.  :)
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: How's the lts-saucy tree looking?
<mlankhorst> should be ok
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: PES needs to freeze their tree, so I'm minded to go ahead and promote things if they're working; most of the packages that haven't aged for 7 days are new
<mlankhorst> runs for me on my system
<mlankhorst> X.Org X Server 1.14.5
<cjwatson> I suspect d-i still needs a bit of assembly
<cjwatson> OK, let me start copying the obvious stuff
<mlankhorst> after lts-trusty I'll start upgrading my own system again :-)
<cjwatson> mlankhorst: I think that's them copied now; will be able to check against the next pending-sru.html run
<cjwatson> gar, nobody sorted out the image building stuff
 * cjwatson panics a little
<mlankhorst> panic driven development
 * davmor2 downgrades cjwatson "panics a little" to "worries a lot" 
<cjwatson> stgraber,infinity,slangasek,RAOF: ^- could use quick processing of livecd-rootfs and base-files
<stgraber> cjwatson: looking now
<stgraber> done
<cjwatson> thanks a lot
 * cjwatson commits the corresponding seed changes
<cjwatson> so with any luck I should be able to build and minimally test some images today and then promote those ...
<cjwatson> and ara might not hunt me down
<didrocks> hum, so this morning, I did push the right button (just retried to sync it). I bet that it's cleaned from the ppa
 * didrocks checks
<didrocks> yeah Removal requested on 2013-12-20.
 * didrocks looks at seb128: if only you pushed the button when you reviewed it last year! ;)
<Laney> hm
<Laney> is proposed-migration going to notice that glib2.0 passed?
<Laney> I thought it generally did so now
<cjwatson> jibel wants to know about cases where it doesn't
<Laney> after a retry, that is
<cjwatson> ubuntu/precise/daily-live built with lts-saucy, syncing down to smoke-test
<cjwatson> with any luck I got all the bits
<crimsun> hi friendly archive admins, please reject the erroneously uploaded libcec in precise-proposed. thanks!
<stgraber> done
<seb128> didrocks, I had stuff to fix when I reviewed it by then, they got fixed but I didn't look again since
<cjwatson> ok, tested a precise-desktop-i386 installation, it's working fine and I get the enablement stack, so promoting livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> trying a server build now
<apw> cjwatson, i think you deserve a lolipop of your choice
<cjwatson> dumb luck is what it is
<ogra_> who cares as long as it results in lolipops :)
<infinity> Wise words.
<xnox> http://youtu.be/h37KQu64RY4
<cjwatson> Oh god, the flashbacks
<ogra_> lol
<cjwatson> The 90s were just wrong
<infinity> I don't know what this is, or what's happening to me.
<cjwatson> I think the fundamental mistake is watching a youtube link provided by xnox
<cjwatson> (Is it Friday yet?)
 * mdeslaur 's brain melts from clicking on youtube link
<cjwatson> Also, the IKEA assembly instructions man totally looks like Mr Blobby.
<infinity> Okay, my brain is officially fried for the week.
<infinity> I parsed that as "IKEA assembly (language) instructions (opcodes) man(ual page)" and it made NO SENSE AT ALL.
<xnox> cjwatson: it was a tough call between that one, http://youtu.be/kfVsfOSbJY0 and the new part II http://youtu.be/GVCzdpagXOQ
<cjwatson> d-i looks fine too, at least on the server image - I seem to have to boot the installed system with nomodeset to get it not to hang in kvm, but that's not d-i's fault
<cjwatson> so promoting that and base-files
<Laney> xnox: I loaded them both simultaneously by mistake and it was bad
<xnox> Laney: hm?
<xnox> Laney: streamer 0.1 and 1.0 ?
<xnox> Laney: oh Friday & Saturday songs? =)
<Laney> erm, not quite
<Laney> yeah that, way worse technology than gstreamer
<robru> stgraber, infinity : can i get somebody to NEW usensord and goget-ubuntu-touch? ^^
<bjf> cjwatson, when to 12.05.4 test images start getting spun?
<bjf> 12.04.4*
<slangasek> bjf: images are being built daily for precise, and it looks like someone's already kicked off a second build today: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/20140110.1/
<bjf> slangasek, cool, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-11
<cjwatson> bjf: right, the few builds I did in the middle of the day today were to switch over to the saucy enablement stack and make sure it at least minimally worked
<cjwatson> (which it seems to)
<cjwatson> so we're definitely into the .4 test cycle now
<bjf> cjwatson, awesome
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-12
<infinity> cjwatson: Can you retry that failed adt-eglibc/i386 job for me?
<cjwatson> infinity: done
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-05
<mlankhorst> can someone drop all the -lts-utopic packages from -proposed?
<jamespage> please can python-oslo-context be rejected from the new queue - it landed in Debian first
<jamespage> I'll sync it from there.
<ScottK> jamespage: .
<jamespage> ScottK, ta
<darkxst> can someone bump mutter through NEW
<darkxst> also geoclue-2.0 and geocode-glib need promoting for g-s-d upload (bug 1388294)
<ubot2`> bug 1388294 in geocode-glib (Ubuntu) "[MIR] geoclue-2.0" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1388294
 * ari-tczew gnome 3.14 \o/
<bdmurray> arges: maybe you should switch to Wednesday since cjwatson isn't doing SRU team work anymore?
<bdmurray> slangasek: is there a policy for regularly updating python-apt in LTSes? see bug 1397578?
<ubot2`> bug 1397578 in python-apt (Ubuntu) "LTS releases can have outdated Ubuntu.mirrors file" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1397578
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-06
<didrocks> mlankhorst: here you go ^
<mlankhorst> thanks
<mlankhorst> could llvm-toolchain-3.5 be accepted?
<didrocks> you need some SRU team member to review it I guess
<mlankhorst> was afraid of that :p
<mlankhorst> infinity: ^ lts-utopic re-uploaded with arch: all, enjoy!
<arges> bdmurray: hey (finally back) I can switch to wednesday if that makes more sense.
<arges> bdmurray: ok changed it.
<infinity> mlankhorst: I assume you mean "any" (or, rather, arch-unchanged-from-utopic, since some packages are arch-restricted for good reason).
<bdmurray> infinity: Do you have an opinion about updating python-apt in trusty so that Ubuntu.mirrors is up to date? bug 1397578
<infinity> bdmurray: If you just mean updating the mirror list, that sounds like a sane thing.
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-07
<bdmurray> infinity: it seems to me it could be a part of the point release process
<infinity> bdmurray: No point tying it to point releases, IMO.
<infinity> bdmurray: But not a bad idea for people to check occasionally.
<bdmurray> infinity: check occasionally if they remember? my thought was the point release would be a back-up plan
<infinity> bdmurray: Yeah.  The problem with making it part of the point release process is that most of that process happens a week before the point release, and this should ideally happen earlier, so it goes through normal SRUness.
<infinity> bdmurray: But wouldn't hurt to add it to the wiki checklist anyway to see if it's been done "recently".
<bdmurray> infinity: ah, because you'd want it on the new isos.
<mlankhorst> infinity: yeah :p
<tjaalton> is there an sru admin available to ack mesa for trusty-proposed? it's been on the queue since dec 19th
<tjaalton> bdmurray: hey, could you review sru bug 1404217 and ack it?
<jamespage> the sahara upload I just made to vivid NEW is in effect a sync from experimental with immediate fixes and changes for Ubuntu
<Laney> arges: hey, nice work on the SRU queues today
<arges> Laney: thanks!
<infinity> ^--- Self accepting that, it's just an ABI bump.
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-08
<bdmurray> slangasek: does ./sru-review -s trusty rsyslog work for you?
<bdmurray> slangasek: obviously it doesn't for me and neither does python-apt
<slangasek> checking
<slangasek> ERROR: Queue does not have an upload of this source.
<slangasek> and that appears to be true
<slangasek> bdmurray: ^^
<bdmurray> appears to be true?
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1
<bdmurray> slangasek: ^^
<slangasek> bdmurray: ah, note that the pocket is 'updates', not 'proposed'
<slangasek> bdmurray: I didn't think to look in that one ;P
<slangasek> since nobody's supposed to upload to it :)
<bdmurray> I thought it wasn't supposed to be possible
<slangasek> I think it's supported on the launchpad side in case of emergencies, but by policy things land in the unapproved queue and get rejected at the border
<slangasek> or maybe they're supposed to be automatically redirected to -proposed at upload time?
<slangasek> cjwatson, wgrant: ^^ ?
<RAOF> I'm pretty sure they're automatically redirected at upload time
<bdmurray> that's what I thought
<slangasek> well, in this case they weren't
<slangasek> perhaps because bdmurray was the uploader and he's an AA?
<bdmurray> I'm not in AA
<bdmurray> s/in/an/
<bdmurray> ;-)
<slangasek> then maybe because bdmurray was the uploader and he's in sru-team? ;)
<RAOF> bdmurray: You're in ~ubuntu-archive, though, right?
<bdmurray> I uploaded rsyslog to utopic and it went to proposed
<RAOF> IIRC Launchpad can't tell the difference :)
<slangasek> bdmurray: the utopic upload has 'utopic' as the upload target, the trusty upload has 'trusty-updates'
<slangasek> so possibly the redirect only exists for release->proposed, not updates->proposed
<slangasek> anyway, seems like you want to reupload to -proposed, and we'll let the LP guys adjudicate the question of what should have happened here
<bdmurray> should we leave the updates one for them?
<wgrant> slangasek: release is redirected to proposed
<wgrant> updates never was
<slangasek> wgrant: ok.  should it be?
<slangasek> I think the existing policy exists on the grounds that in an emergency we might want to bypass -proposed
<wgrant> Well, the existing policy exists on the grounds that uploads go where we're asked to put them.
<wgrant> Except in the case where DistroSeries.redirect_release_uploads is set, usually on a development series.
<slangasek> which "we" and who's asking ;)
<wgrant> "we" == Launchpad :)
<wgrant> The .changes' Distribution field is doing the asking.
<wgrant> Now, one could argue that the same logic makes sense for -updates
<wgrant> But then you have -backports, eventually -security, etc.
<wgrant> The rule today is very explicitly that release, and only release, can be automatically overridden to proposed.
 * slangasek nods
<slangasek> and that's as much because the release pocket is frozen as anything
<wgrant> And that works because pre-release series are simple and only really have one upload target
<slangasek> that too
<slangasek> so I think the current policy should stand
<wgrant> I agree. It's moderately inconsistent, but probably less inconsistent and confusing than the alternative.
<wgrant> (until we have eg. -security-proposed)
<slangasek> that's called the security ppa, surely ;)
<jamespage> the swift upload that I did before christmas appears to be stuck in proposed waiting for DEP-8 tests to complete - which AFAICT they have done.
<jamespage> could someone with more knowledge or poke powers take a look please?
<Riddell> who would know why marble isn't paying attention to my hint? "jriddell:force-badtest marble/4:14.12.0-0ubuntu2" http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#marble
<Laney> Riddell: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/vivid/2015-01-08/16:53:43.log has the answer
<Riddell> ooh it's that kitterman chap
<Laney> wily little tyke
<bdmurray> slangasek: it looks like libsignon-glib was mistakenly uploaded to the proposed queue and approved for Trusty see bug 1382843 comment #28. Could you remove it?
<slangasek> bdmurray: done
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-09
<stgraber> oops, I accidently synced criu 1.4 straight into vivid rather than vivid-proposed. It built fine and its dependencies didn't change so I'm not expecting it'd have been kept in -proposed by britney.
<infinity> stgraber: Tsk, tsk.
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-10
<tkamppeter> Hi, it is about the system-config-printer_1.4.3+20140219-0ubuntu2.4 SRU for Trusty, please reject it, it slipped in a wrong dependency, on cups-filters-ippusbxd which is not in Trusty.
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-11
<sil2100> Hello! I'm disabling the system-image importer for a short while
<rbasak> What's the membership policy for ~ubuntu-transition-trackers? I think I'm going to want one for PHP 7.0.
<rbasak> (a transition tracker that is)
<rbasak> What's the membership policy for ~ubuntu-transition-trackers? I think I'm going to want a transition tracker for PHP 7.0.
<Laney> Do one or two via merge proposals and you can get added fairly easily
<rbasak> OK, thanks. Is there any way to locally test the config?
<bdmurray> infinity: Could you have a look at my apt upload to trusty?
<infinity> bdmurray: Your bug closure syntax is wrong, you don't close the second bug.
<infinity> bdmurray: Haven't reviewed the actual code changes yet.  Did you pass this by mvo?
<bdmurray> infinity: No, because I just used his fix that didn't make Trusty.
<bdmurray> infinity: oh, the second bug needs a #?
<infinity> bdmurray: Aye.
<bdmurray> Okay fixing that.
<infinity> bdmurray: Have you tested this in any meaningful way?
<bdmurray> infinity: Yes, I did a release upgrade from Trusty to Vivid with it a couple of times.
<infinity> bdmurray: Kay.  In an environment known to reproduce the bug, I assume?
 * infinity goes to dive into the code.
<bdmurray> infinity: indeed
<infinity> bdmurray: Is there a gir ref that this is cherrypicked from?
<bdmurray> infinity: no, just mvo's patch in bug 1347721
<ubot5> bug 1347721 in apt (Ubuntu Trusty) "Saucy -> Trusty upgrade failed: procps fails to configure" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347721
<infinity> bdmurray: Ahh, kay.  Wondering how you ended up with gratuitous changes to ./configure ... That could be my doing from a previous SRU, though.
<bdmurray> infinity: okay, thats (configure) is fixed now
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-12
<cyphermox> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> cyphermox: thanks! I may need to install a dual boot to a friend's machine at some point instead of a full wipe and I'd rather do it from fresh trusty daily-image :) (after that has landed)
<cyphermox> Mirv: aye
<cyphermox> I can't approve the SRU but someone will eventually
<infinity> tjaalton: Still around?
<tjaalton> infinity: sort of
<infinity> tjaalton: Heh, too late, I'm fixing it myself (a trivial typo in your mesa upload)
<tjaalton> ah
<infinity> tjaalton: Is everything I need for the X stack in the queue now?
<infinity> tjaalton: As in, it's all on me now (assuming you didn't upload a bunch of bugs)?
<tjaalton> infinity: should be yes
<infinity> tjaalton: Excellent, thanks.
<tjaalton> don't forget the stock trusty mesa
<infinity> tjaalton: That's the one I just reuploaded. :P
 * infinity points a few lines up.
<tjaalton> ah, what was the typo?
<infinity> tjaalton: Just a missing space, nothing dire.
<tjaalton> ok
<infinity> tjaalton: xorg-server-lts-wily is behind xorg-server/wily by a month.
<infinity> Or two...
<tjaalton> huh?
<tjaalton> ok
<infinity> tjaalton: Also, the mass injection of "+Conflicts: ... xorg-renamed-package-lts-vivid," seems to perhaps be missing a conflict on -lts-utopic as well?
<infinity> tjaalton: Otherwise, you could have utopic and wily installed together, which seems wrong.
<infinity> tjaalton: Since I assume you need to change that everywhere, may as well refresh the world too and make sure it's up to date.
<tjaalton> yeah
<infinity> tjaalton: I know it's past EOD, but I'd love you forever if you could get that done.
<infinity> (Since I'm in a review groove)
<tjaalton> infinity: well i've migrated my disks on a new machine & os install, and now it doesn't boot anymore
<tjaalton> so i'd need to fix that first
<tjaalton> ah, so missing a partition listed on fstab is critical to booting the machine up, who'd thought..
<tjaalton> not even root
<infinity> cyphermox: Did you submit that mpath patch upstream, or are you hoping I'll do it? :P
<cyphermox> infinity: I don't remember. we discussed this last time, did we not?
<infinity> cyphermox: Not sure, I'm old.
<tjaalton> infinity: ok I'm on it
<cyphermox> infinity: I thought I did send it upstream, looking now
<infinity> cyphermox: I don't see it at https://github.com/nfont/powerpc-utils/blob/master/scripts/ofpathname but maybe you submitted and no one committed.
<infinity> cyphermox: A github pull request would probably do the trick.
<cyphermox> yeah
<infinity> cyphermox: He's prepping for a new release, so now would be a good time.
<cyphermox> almost done.
<infinity> Oh.  Nevermind "prepping", he already tagged 1.3.0 :P
<infinity> I guess I should catch up in Debian.
<cyphermox> https://github.com/nfont/powerpc-utils/pull/1
<infinity> cyphermox: Ta.
<infinity> I like how your diff exposes a whitespace error two lines up. ;)
<infinity> s/error/formatting mismatch/
<cyphermox> not at all ;)
<infinity> Oh look, I already prepped 1.2.27 and never uploaded it.  Derp.
<tjaalton> infinity: ok I'm done, latest packages pulled and conflicts updated
<infinity> tjaalton: Snazzy.
<infinity> tjaalton: Should I mass reject all your stuff from the queue, then?
<tjaalton> yeah
<infinity> tjaalton: On it.
<infinity> tjaalton: And done.
<tjaalton> and pushing new in
<infinity> xorg-renamed-package-lts-utopic, xorg-renamed-package-lts-vivid,,
<infinity> tjaalton: ^-- Not sure how dpkg resolves a double-comma, but oops?
<tjaalton> where was that?
<infinity>  Conflicts:
<infinity> + xserver-xorg-core, xorg-renamed-package-lts-utopic, xorg-renamed-package-lts-vivid,,
<infinity> Guessing that's doing something like "s/PACKAGENAME/list, list, list,/" and doesn't need the trailing comma.
<tjaalton> it's only on the server
<infinity> Or, I dunno what.  I haven't seen the script.
<infinity> But weird.
<tjaalton> mesa too
<infinity> Previous version had the same weird bug.
<infinity> Maybe the lts-utopic stuff did too.
 * infinity looks.
<infinity> Nope, lts-utopic didn't have the issue.
<infinity> How bizarre.
<tjaalton> utopic didn't get "extraconflicts"
<infinity> Oh, I meant to check vivid.  Derp.
<tjaalton> I can drop it
<infinity> Ahh, yeah, lts-vivid had the same bug.
<infinity> So, it should probably be fixed, but it obviously wasn't causing huge issues either.
<tjaalton> where does lts-vivid have it?
<infinity> tjaalton: Same place.
<infinity> (base)adconrad@nosferatu:~/xorg/utopic$ debdiff xorg-server_1.17.1-0ubuntu3.1.dsc xorg-server-lts-vivid_1.17.1-0ubuntu3.1~trusty1.dsc | grep ,,
<infinity> + xserver-xorg-core, xorg-renamed-package-lts-utopic,,
<infinity> tjaalton: Looking at the Packages files, it seems dpkg-gencontrol parses it out correctly.
<infinity> tjaalton: So no need to fix unless you're feeling anal.
<tjaalton> ah, well I'm looking at apt-cache, and it looks fine
<tjaalton> nah I'll leave it
<infinity> Yeah.  This:
<infinity>  Conflicts:
<infinity> + xserver-xorg-core, xorg-renamed-package-lts-utopic,,
<infinity>   xserver-xorg-video-modesetting,
<infinity>   xserver-xorg-input-evtouch,
<infinity> Turns into this:
<infinity> Conflicts: xorg-renamed-package-lts-utopic, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-input-evtouch, xserver-xorg-video-modesetting
<infinity> So, looks fine.
<tjaalton> yep
<infinity> tjaalton: Alright, I'll work on getting that all reviewed and (hopefully) building today.
<infinity> tjaalton: I'll pester you in /query if things look goofy.
<tjaalton> you do that
<bdmurray> infinity: do you know why apt's own version information would be wrong when the version is installed from -updates or -security?
<bdmurray> infinity: e.g. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14481946/
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-13
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, When you're not super busy could you take a peek at this merge proposal please?
<flexiondotorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-mate-xenial/+merge/282117
<stgraber> micahg: any news on updating lxd?
<stgraber> (that is, reviewing the trusty-backports upload)
<stgraber> Laney: or you if you feel like it :)
<Laney> oh yeah sure
<Laney> stgraber:
<Laney> -               golang-go (>= 2:1.3.3-1ubuntu4~) [i386 amd64 armhf arm64],
<Laney> +               golang-go (>= 2:1.3.3-1ubuntu4~) [i386 amd64 armhf],
<Laney> is that good?
<Laney> ah, it matches Architecture of the binary packages
<stgraber> ah yeah, I changed that to match the binary arch restriction, it doesn't make any difference but figured it was more correct
<Laney> done
<stgraber> thanks!
<xnox> either its me, or autopkgtest.ubuntu.com lost all xenial test results
<xnox> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/data/packages/
<rbasak> I think pitti said he was redeploying it or something?
<Laney> xnox: The environment was rebuilt and results have to be re-synced out
<xnox> oh, ok.
<bdmurray> infinity: Do you know why apt's own information about what version it is would be wrong the package is from -updates or -security? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14481946/
<infinity> bdmurray: Because the version in configure was never updated, which is perfectly fine.  *shrug*
<bdmurray> infinity: I ask because ubuntu-release-upgrader uses apt.apt_pkg.VERSION which ends up being wrong and didn't think working around it in u-r-u was the best solution.
<infinity> bdmurray: Well, you'll note that trusty's is 11 revisions behind.  This isn't new.
<apw> bdmurray, can't you ask apt the version of apt, like you would any other package ?
<apw> bdmurray, rather than the version string it has burnt in ?
<infinity> s/apt/dpkg/
<bdmurray> apw: Yes, that's not the point though.
<infinity> Well, but it is the point.
<infinity> Upstream versions and package versions don't always match.
<infinity> You should be asking dpkg.
<bdmurray> its not returning the upstream version though is it?
<infinity> Yes.
<infinity> It's returning the version burned into configure, which is the "upstream" version.
<infinity> Debian-native packages are weird, and mvo's build system is even weirder. :P
<infinity> But the point stands that you shouldn't ask a binary for its package version.
<bdmurray> The prepare-release script looks to me like it should update the VERSION string by parsing the changelog.
<infinity> It does, but I never call that for SRUs, nor does anyone else.
<infinity> And it's an upstream script.
<infinity> ie: not part of the package build.
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll change u-r-u then.
<flocculant> infinity: do you know if there is an actual date when 15.04 goes EOL - or just sometime in January when it happens?
<infinity> flocculant: I'll announce it.  Very soon, in fact.
<flocculant> infinity: so you'll announce before? or when it goes eol? can't remember what happened last time - we were just going to let xubuntu users know it's due
<infinity> flocculant: I'll give ~3wk notice, then announce again when it's EOL.
<flocculant> infinity: ok - cheers :)
<infinity> flocculant: I probably should have announced a week ago, but oops.  It'll get another week of support. :P
<infinity> The security team usually bugs me about it. ;)
 * infinity will draft the announce today.
<flocculant> ha ha
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-14
<jibel> hi, could someone have a look at bug 1533881 ?
<ubot5> bug 1533881 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu) "ubuntu desktop trusty rootfs fails to build: Cannot handle more than one kernel for generic (3.19.0-43-generic 4.2.0-23-generic)!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1533881
<jibel> infinity, ^
<jibel> we've re-enabled daily smoketests for trusty and would need an image
<infinity> jibel: It'll be fixed once the X stack is in the archive.
<infinity> jibel: So, soon.
<jibel> infinity, okay, thanks
<jibel> infinity, 14.04.4 is still planned for Feb. 4th?
<infinity> jibel: Yeah, assuming we can get all the X stuff tested and migrated in time.
<xnox> Please remove golang-go.tools, superseeded by -x-tools
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/golang-go.tools/+bug/1534313
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534313 in golang-go.tools (Ubuntu) "RM superseeded by golang-golang-x-tools" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-15
<mvo> hi,what do I have to do to get ubuntu-snappy out of proposed? it does not buld (anymore) on powerpc and s390 because it uses go1.5 features but powerpc is only using gccgo with 1.4 support. I would like (for now) to just ignore powerpc until gccgo is updated to go 1.5 (will happen with gcc6)
<doko> mvo, not using the latest crack?
<mvo> doko: would work but, some stuff is a bit of work to replace (or do some ugly copy/paste from 1.5)
<doko> GCC 6 isn't yet released
<mvo> doko: yeah, I know. I think its ok if we release snappy without powerpc for now, or at least unblock the other arches while working toward going back to 1.4
<mvo> doko: this is why I ask if snappy can move out of proposed even though it does not build on powerpc
<cjwatson> the binaries could be removed on powerpc - just needs some analysis of reverse-dependencies
<cjwatson> s390x really ought to be fixed though.  (I know that's being worked on)
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-16
<infinity> tjaalton: You missed video-intel's build-dep on libxcb-util-dev, which isn't in trusty.
<wxl> infinity: so how long before we're testing the 4.4 kernel?
<infinity> wxl: You could be testing it today from rtg's PPA, if you're brave.
 * tsimonq2 compiles it straight from Linus' git repo, believe me, it's not system-breaking :D
<infinity> tsimonq2: No, but it's missing features, and any form of support.
<tsimonq2> "features"? like what?
<infinity> Like aufs, zfs, other bits and bobs.  overlayfs before that got merged upstream recently.
<infinity> apparmor
<tsimonq2> but isn't that in the regular kernel?
<infinity> No.
<tsimonq2> if not, why isn't it upstream?!
<infinity> Upstreaming large features sucks (see how many years it took to get overlayfs upstream), such is life.
<tsimonq2> hmm :/
<infinity> tsimonq2: Anyhow, it's the same tradeoff you get with any package.  Compile from upstream, lose distro support and (potentially) distro improvements/fixes/integration.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Personally, I got over my version fetishism a long time ago and decided to trust maintainers, but I used to be you and had to live on tip, so I get it.
<tsimonq2> infinity: yeah...but I am doing http://eudyptula-challenge.org/ and so I need Linus' kernel
<tsimonq2> infinity: I have a really good computer and an older computer. The good one has Linus' and the old one has the Ubuntu kernel, which I am on now.
<tsimonq2> infinity: so they both have pros/cons
<infinity> tsimonq2: Sure.  The biggest issue is moving the support commitment to, well, yourself.  Which is fine if you know that.  But it's also why I don't recommend it to others.
<infinity> tsimonq2: All too often, someone will build their own and run it for 6 months, 5 of those 6 months involving a known remote hole.
<tsimonq2> infinity: aaand this wouldn't be a problem if this was all done upstream :P
<infinity> tsimonq2: Eh?  No, it's a problem that humans how have to compiler their own kernel over and over.
<infinity> tsimonq2: Nothing to do with upstream, but people who pull a bunch of upstream sources are less likely to check for updates/vulns in every one every day, while they're likely to run apt-get update occasionally.
<tsimonq2> infinity: let's agree to disagree :)
<tsimonq2> or rather me not wanting to continue
<tsimonq2> :)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Sure, I don't care what you *do* on your own machines, I care what you recommend to other users in Ubuntu channels.  Not every user is you.
<tsimonq2> infinity: ok, I am sorry :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: and I know wxl, so it's all cool :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: and so I am not recommending it, I was just pointing it out. Probably shoudn't have done so. :)
<tsimonq2> infinity: thanks either way
<wxl> tsimonq2: hah! you assume infinity and i are "cool" XD
<wxl> all seriousness aside though (heheh), how soon before it starts popping out on dailies?
<tsimonq2> wxl: no, I am assuming that WE are "cool", I said nothing about infinity :P
<infinity> wxl: I'm so hip, I can't see over my own pelvis.
<tsimonq2> XD
<infinity> wxl: As for when it lands in the archive (and, thus, dailies), no exact date, but "soon".
 * wxl nods
<infinity> wxl: But if you have a machine you want to play on with rtg's packages and tell him why they suck, the PPA is https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<wxl> infinity: would it be too much to request a nudge to ubuntu-devel-announce when they're in the archive?
<infinity> wxl: Mostly, I think we're just cleaning up the long tail of DKMS failures right now, the kernel seems decent.
<infinity> wxl: We don't tend to announce when new versions of things land in the archive.
 * tsimonq2 is gonna put that on his older computer XD
<wxl> yeah, normally it's not something i would ask normally
<wxl> i'll just keep watching teh arhive :)
<wxl> plars: how does one add to loco.ubuntu.com and/or planet.ubuntu-us.org?
<wxl> i didn't even know about the latter one O_O
<wxl> looks like we contact plars :)
<wxl> ugh wrong channel
 * wxl facepalms
<doko> any idea what to do about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.9/+bug/1534779 ? vivid is EOL ...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534779 in gccgo-4.9 (Ubuntu) "Trusty has higher release than Vivid - breaks upgrading" [Undecided,New]
<lordievader> Oeh, that is a nasty bug. Is recommending people to wait for Xenial an option?
<cjwatson> doko: hmm?  vivid's not EOL, that happens in two months ish
<doko> cjwatson, Feb 04, but ok. so what I can do is at least build a gcc-4.9 in the ubuntu-toolchain-r/ppa PPA for now
<jdstrand> tsimonq2 (and infinity): apparmor actually is upstream, but not all of the features Ubuntu uses
<jdstrand> (yet)
<tsimonq2> hmm ok
<infinity> jdstrand: Tomayto, tomahto.
<tumbleweed> what's the procedure for unsticking packages from proposed, when when they're stuck because of obsolete reverse-deps?
<tumbleweed> e.g. pypy + pyzmq
<tumbleweed> pyzmq autopkgtests used to fail. now they pass, with a new upstream release (although these tests are non-deterministic, so bleh)
<tumbleweed> but pypy is still stuck because of the old failure
<cjwatson> tumbleweed: I'll re-run those with an up-to-date trigger
<tumbleweed> if it fails, I'll just push them through probably - those tests are rather dodgy :(
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> queued
<tumbleweed> cjwatson: argh, it looks like the armhf binary hadn't published yet
<tumbleweed> \o/ it migrated
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-17
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: could you take a look on bug 1535064 please? you've blacklisted it and I'd like to process
<ubot5> bug 1535064 in Ubuntu "Sync lxde-metapackages 6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1535064
<ari-tczew> after sync it needs to be adjusted, as well
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: no - please just directly upload the merged version
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: it will make sense to unblacklist it after that
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: (sync-blacklist doesn't stop you uploading)
 * cjwatson updates the bug accordingly
<ari-tczew> cjwatson: done. lxde-metapackages (xenial-proposed/primary) [6ubuntu1]
<teward> any release manager around?
<teward> or archive admin, rather
<cjwatson> ari-tczew: thanks, accepted/unblacklisted
<ari-tczew> cool
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-09
<apw> jbicha, i think that is actually nbs in -proposed, will see if that sorts it out
<apw> jbicha, looks to have done the trick
<apw> infinity, bug #1652147 seems to indicate that if someone was on trusty and got the broke 1.21.4* shim and upgraded to xenial they would _then_ have an unbootable combination; dunno if we need a .is. upload there?
<ubot5> bug 1652147 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "UEFI secure boot fails after 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1652147
<smb> btw, I updated the report now with explanation and work-around
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.19.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.19.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.19.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.19.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.2.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.19.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.19.2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olefile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.43-1~ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted olefile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.43-1~ubuntu1]
<roaksoax> a/win 9
<LocutusOfBorg> hi, can you please ignore why autopkgtestsuite?
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> that test was excluded in an Ubuntu specific diff, but now doko sync'd it
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: I guess so
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, do you prefer an ubuntu patch? I think ignoring it is the best solution
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: I don't really mind, probably not that important to have a delta over
<Laney> would be good if people would follow through on their test-breaking syncs though :-)
<Laney> thank you for pinging!
<LocutusOfBorg> I guess so, a crippled autpkgtestsuite is not worth a delta
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for ignoring :)
<LocutusOfBorg> hopefully ocaml will migrate
<clivejo> Laney: is there any way to get KDE KF 5.28 force-allowed ?
<LocutusOfBorg> clivejo, can't you retry some of the failed test against -proposed?
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. akonadi/amd64
<clivejo> LocutusOfBorg: not sure what you mean?
<LocutusOfBorg> clivejo, stuff is failing its autopkgtestsuite, because it is run against -release, not against -proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> look e.g. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#kservice
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for kscreenlocker/5.7.5-0ubuntu1: armhf: Pass, i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Pass
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for kscreenlocker/5.8.5-0ubuntu1: amd64: Pass
<LocutusOfBorg> retrying kscreenlocker i386 and ppc64el tests, against -proposed suite might make the testsuite pass
<LocutusOfBorg> (append &all-proposed=1 at the end of the retry link)
<clivejo> at this point we are expecting the landing of Qt5.7.1 as per Mirv comments above
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm retrying some of them, just to see if proposed pocket is self consistent
<LocutusOfBorg> I retried probably all of them, lets see
<clivejo> LocutusOfBorg: in the past, we have requested a force-allow, do you know who can do that?
<LocutusOfBorg> clivejo, you already pinged who can do that I guess :)
<LocutusOfBorg> but some more green in the zesty updates excuses page is nice to have
<LocutusOfBorg> it requires little effort to rerun against -proposed pocket, and avoids bad surprises
<Laney> clivejo: Does the Kubuntu team work on the test failures that you get from autopkgtest?
<Laney> Or just request to skip all failures?
<clivejo> we are trying to, however we are seriously underpowered and lacking the people with the necessary knowledge/skills
<clivejo> At this point, with Qt5.7.1 landing soon, we think its best to skip them
<Laney> Fair enough --- I'm just wondering how much value they bring you/us
<clivejo> 5.28 will be superseded by release time
<clivejo> well we understand they are important and do intend to fix them before release, but at the moment they are causing a log jam in the entire KDE stack
<Laney> For example every Qt upload triggers several hundred KDE tests, all of which rebuild the package (taking a long time), so if they aren't actually used by anyone ...
<LocutusOfBorg> lol true story :)
<Laney> clivejo: Anyway. Can you provide me with a list of packages that you want to skip? One per line: "force-badtest package/version"
<Laney> Might want to wait a little bit for LocutusOfBorg's reruns to come in
<clivejo> if anyone can see the problems in why the tests are failing please let us know
<clivejo> we do need to learn :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: barbican (xenial-proposed/universe) [1:2.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 1:2.0.0-0ubuntu1.1] (openstack)
<Laney> Probably requires specific knowledge of the packages being tested
<clivejo> yes, that is a problem, the KDE stack is huge
<acheronuk> Laney: taking as an example http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#knotifications
<acheronuk> would that be 'force-badtest package/version knotifications' ?
<acheronuk> force-badtest knotifications/5.28.0-0ubuntu1 I mean
<Laney> acheronuk: force-badtest is for the actual packages being tested - gwenview, kleopatra, konsole, kparts in this case
<Laney> Still, like I say, probably wait a bit for the re-runs
<acheronuk> Laney: aha! thank you
<Laney> acheronuk: You can use force-skiptest on the triggering package (knotifications) to skip all the tests under that one
<Laney> Which one you want to use depends on why you're trying to skip a test
<acheronuk> Laney: so which in these cases, where we are looking to get these through?
<mapreri> Can I ask for the diffoscope regression in armhf (against itself) to be ignored??
<apw> mapreri, is there a reason behind that ?
<mapreri> apw: That we (diffoscope dev, which includes me, damn) lacks enough tuits to fix it properly, but the error is really harmless; diffoscope works just fine on armhf, only the testsuite is very brittle and and picky on other tools output.
<mapreri> also, the old version is deemed to block other packages soon, new version fixed compatibility with newer version of tools (for the comparison I said ↑)
<apw> mapreri, done (hopefully)
<mapreri> apw: Thank you!
<mapreri> (+ it worked, guess you can now drop the hint too)
<ginggs> mapreri: the hint is only for that version, see https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/revision/2166
<mapreri> ginggs: ack (+ thanks for linking that, I didn't know where they are
<mapreri> )
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.1 => 1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected docker.io [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-endpoint-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-endpoint-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-endpoint-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-endpoint-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyparallel [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-endpoint-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-endpoint-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libatteanx-endpoint-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-invariant [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsub-quote-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.003001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-endpoint-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-endpoint-perl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-endpoint-perl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-endpoint-perl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-invariant [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-endpoint-perl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-endpoint-perl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyparallel [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libatteanx-endpoint-perl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsub-quote-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.003001-1]
<apw> bdmurray, the docker.io SRU exception is not very clear to me, specifically i am assuming from the uploads that it is intended to imply an upstream minor release exception; is that correct ?
<bdmurray> apw: "The aim is to backport the .1 release of a major version to the current LTS" - so yes
<apw> bdmurray, right, i can take that to imply that we can take .2 et al, good
<acheronuk> can someone force-badtest baloo-widgets5/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 ?
<acheronuk> as soon as we are able after new QT lands, this will be replaced by KDE applications 16.12 upload anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.10ubuntu1 => 0.13+16.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.04ubuntu1 => 0.13+16.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<apw> acheronuk, done
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, why didn't you ignore why autopkgtestsuite? (affecting why, frama-c migration) /me pun intended
<clivejo> LocutusOfBorg: may I PM you?
<LocutusOfBorg> clivejo, sure
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm going to bed BTW
<clivejo> oh right, I won't bother you then!
<LocutusOfBorg> no, feel free to PM
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: see https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu/revision/2164
<ginggs> I don't know why that didn't work
<LocutusOfBorg> interesting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> i think all/all is not valid syntax, i only see one other occurence of it: force-badtest pbsuite/all/all (p.itti) - and that doesn't work because i recently had to request pbsuite/15.8.24+dfsg-2/i386 (s.tefanor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<clivejo> can someone force-badtest kio/5.28.0-0ubuntu1 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-1.8 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-1.8 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.8~beta2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-stopit [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgrouting [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgrouting [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-stopit [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-10
<Mirv> early morning Qt 5.7.1 publishing, brace for impact
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtspeech-opensource-src [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0~alpha-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtspeech-opensource-src [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0~alpha-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtspeech-opensource-src [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0~alpha-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtspeech-opensource-src [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0~alpha-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtspeech-opensource-src [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0~alpha-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtspeech-opensource-src [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0~alpha-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtspeech-opensource-src [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.8.0~alpha-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspeech-opensource-src [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.8.0~alpha-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwebengine-opensource-src [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> janest-core-extended janest-core-kernel janest-core pa-test ocaml-re2 ocaml-textutils
<LocutusOfBorg> they are out of Stretch, blocking ocaml migration
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, ^^ :)
<LocutusOfBorg> moving to -proposed should be sufficient
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: no can do, you need ubuntu-archive
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, why you no archive? :)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, ^^ :)
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek is out, sil2100 ^^
 * LocutusOfBorg looks for the new people who joined the team :p
 * sil2100 is not really an AA
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members#active
<mapreri> we got 17 AA, but apparently nobody is :)
<LocutusOfBorg> the page says different :p
<sil2100> I mean, I *am* in the team but am not allowed to use the power ;p
<LocutusOfBorg> mapreri, 16, because ubuntu archive robot is not a real person
<LocutusOfBorg> oh ok
<mapreri> you'd think, you don't know :P
<sil2100> Discriminating bots ey?
<sil2100> ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, please kick janest-core-extended janest-core-kernel janest-core pa-test ocaml-re2 ocaml-textutils in proposed? :=
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: hah! you're now so close to being my new favorite AA for all archive operations!
<Mirv> documented the to be removed binary packages related to Qt 5.7.1 at bug #1655290
<ubot5> bug 1655290 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "RM: Qt 5.7.1 transition related package removals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655290
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwebengine-opensource-src [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyqt5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7+dfsg-4] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyqt5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7+dfsg-4] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyqt5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7+dfsg-4] (kubuntu, qt5)
<ChrisTownsend> Hello!  Is there an Archive Admin in here willing to review the binNEW in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2341 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (precise-proposed/partner) [1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 => 1:20170110.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20170110.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20170110.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (yakkety-proposed/partner) [1:20161213.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 1:20170110.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (precise-proposed) [1:20170110.1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20170110.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20170110.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1:20170110.1-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyqt5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7+dfsg-4] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyqt5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7+dfsg-4] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-krb5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.7-4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apport [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.20.1-0ubuntu2.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jq [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-krb5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.7-4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-krb5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.7-4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-krb5 [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.7-4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jq [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-krb5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.7-4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-krb5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.7-4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpam-krb5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.7-4] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jq [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jq [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jq [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jq [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jq [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5+dfsg-1.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: softhsm2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suricata [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2-2] (no packageset)
<juliank> So I figured I should ask about apt 1.2.18/xenial again
<juliank> Last week: I explained that the autopkgtest failures in 3 revdeps are unrelated. One bug report is technically still not verified, but there's been evidence that it does not happen anymore.
<juliank> That bug is #1592817 which was fixed by the same fix as #1611010 by generalizing the code and fixing it in one place
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suricata [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.2-2] (no packageset)
<juliank> It's basically been 2 months now without any progress (apt 1.2.16 was uploaded Nov 15, 1.2.17 Nov 23 to fix sarnold's issue with unreadable trusted.gpg files; and then the security update was merged in early december)
<juliank> And that's not even regular releases. The last scheduled 1.2 update was 1.2.15 at the end of october. I gotta pick new fixes from 1.4 -> 1.3 -> 1.2 at some point... :(
<ginggs> python-astropy's tests seem to be thing preventing python-numpy from migrating. from what i can tell, astropy does have regressions with the new numpy (number formatting), but also with the latest python 2.7 and also with pytest 3.0.5. i would suggest removing astropy, but it does have a few r-deps and debian maintainers and upstream are working on the issues. is ignoring the test failures feasible?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (trusty-proposed/main) [0.103ubuntu4.6 => 0.103ubuntu4.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: php-gearman (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.1.2-96-ge77f981+1.1.2+-2~ubuntu16.04.1]
<ginggs> would someone 'force-badtest ncbi-tools6/6.1.20170106-1' please?   blasts2 and its autopkgtests have been retired
<ginggs> *blast2
<infinity> ginggs: I see no mention in the changelog of the autopkgtest being dropped, was that perhaps an oops in Debian?
<infinity> ginggs: (And is it an oops being fixed?)
<ginggs> infinity: see https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/debian-med/ncbi-tools6.git/commit/?id=bf5e52bb4ffb4f5aef10ec092acebffa9fbd8f44
<ginggs> infinity: ah, it's in the changelog for 6.1.20160908-2
<infinity> Well, sort of.
<infinity> The changelog didn't specifically mention dropping tests. :P
<ginggs> "retire its remaining vestiges (... and autopkgtest setup)"
<infinity> Oh, indeed.
<infinity> Still not sure how "don't build a transitional package" translates to "don't run tests anymore", but meh.
<infinity> Laney: So, how do we remove something from autopkgtest when tests are dropped, so it doesn't yell about regressions until the end of time?
<ginggs> infinity: i think 'force-badtest ncbi-tools6/all' might do it, i do know 'force-badtest ncbi-tools6/all/all' won't do shit
<infinity> ginggs: Oh, I know forcing it will work, but I was asking Laney how to remove it completely from the infra so the hint isn't needed.  Which is the right thing to do if the tests are gone.
<ginggs> infinity: right, so that britney would develop amnesia and if they started running again, block on them. i haven't seen a definitive answer on that, so please ping me if you get one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: galileo (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1 => 0.5.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.10ubuntu1 => 0.13+16.10ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.04ubuntu1 => 0.13+16.04ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfolia [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6-2] (no packageset)
<juliank> infinity: bdmurray: So can we do something about the apt 1.2.18 situation? We now have this new issue at hand, so a 1.2.19 will come shortly with a 1-5 line fix, but that confuses the tables even more ...
<juliank> (the 1-5 line fix will be for bug 1651923)
<ubot5> bug 1651923 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "apt https method decodes redirect locations and sends them to the destination undecoded." [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651923
<juliank> I really hope this calms down a bit, I got to cherry-pick some other bug fixes at some point too :/
<bdmurray> juliank: There seem to be a couple of unverified fixes for xenial
<bdmurray> bug 1647467
<ubot5> bug 1647467 in apt (Ubuntu Trusty) "InRelease file splitter treats getline() errors as EOF" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647467
<juliank> Oh well, that must be confusing
<juliank> That's the security update
<juliank> That was merged into 1.2.18
<juliank> it never got a verification-needed tag
<juliank> But let's just add one, then
<juliank> bdmurray: The other one (bug 1592817) you (I think) said you'd be happy if it does not show up anymore, and you provided data, so
<ubot5> bug 1592817 in apt (Ubuntu Xenial) "gdebi-gtk crashed with ValueError in update_interface(): could not convert string to float: '0,0000'" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592817
<bdmurray> Okay, I'll double check the error tracker for bug 1592817 w/ the new version of apt
<bdmurray> juliank: Yes, I just checked early will check again now
<juliank> And someone (well, it bugs me the most, but I can't be the only one, and I don't have that much time) really ought to fix those unrelated autopkgtest failures in autopkgtest,sbuild, apport - I have to verify with each upload that it's still the same failure :/
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nebulouslabs-demotemutex [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.0~git20151003.0.235395f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-socket.io-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-graceful-readlink [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libproc-guard-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.07-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-ast [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [2.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-persistent [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-coards [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server-lts-xenial [source] (trusty-proposed) [2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.2~trusty1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd-glib [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.4-0ubuntu1~xenial]
<ginggs> Can we do something to allow things that haven't built on powerpc to migrate? e.g. nodejs
<tumbleweed> presumably either we just mark the whole arch as bad, or remove it entirely
<tumbleweed> if we tell lintian not to care about it, getting it in sync again isn't trivial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nebulouslabs-demotemutex [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20151003.0.235395f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libproc-guard-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.07-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-socket.io-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-persistent [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-coards [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-graceful-readlink [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-ast [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jq [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jq [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jq [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jq [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-krb5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-krb5 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-krb5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jq [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jq [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-krb5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-krb5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqt5 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.7+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqt5 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.7+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqt5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.7+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jq [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.5+dfsg-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-krb5 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqt5 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.7+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwebengine-opensource-src [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suricata [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfolia [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqt5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.7+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted softhsm2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpam-krb5 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.7-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwebengine-opensource-src [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suricata [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-whitequark-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.3.3.1-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> infinity: I'm not sure
<Laney> I'd read britney's code to find out how it figures that out
<Laney> Might be that it actually just iterates all the results (obtained from swift)
<apw> Laney, i think it iterates over the swift results and uses "new" results to seed its brains, but it does have its own idea of the current status of a package history
<ginggs> ^ is this about getting britney to forget that tests were ever successful?
<Laney> ginggs: Yep
<ginggs> for now, would you add 'force-badtest ncbi-tools6/6.1.20170106-1' please? (this is the package where the autopkgtests were 'retired')
<Laney> Well, I have a proposed patch, so it would be useful to keep this as a testcase
<ginggs> Laney: oh cool, that is better
<LocutusOfBorg> [10:39:39] <LocutusOfBorg> infinity, please kick janest-core-extended janest-core-kernel janest-core pa-test ocaml-re2 ocaml-textutils in proposed? :=
<LocutusOfBorg> slangasek, ^^ :)
<LocutusOfBorg> tia
<Laney> ginggs: apw: infinity: If you could review britney2-ubuntu:dropped-tests that would be grand
<Laney> I feel like I could have missed something
<rbasak> sil2100: I'm reviewing all the certbot/acme/letsencrypt stuff in the Xenial queue ATM.
<rbasak> Speaking of which, I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do with packages in Xenial NEW. Do I need an AA? Or is it sufficient for me to be sufficient that they're adequately backported?
<rbasak> to be satisfied...
<apw> rbasak, according to the rules they cannot exist :)  i believe they fall under the SRU pervue, but they do need extra review for binary names and the like
<apw> rbasak, also you may find you don't have permissions to accept them so it may fall to an AA anyway in that sense
<apw> rbasak, but even if you review it and just comment in the bug with your approval that is valuable
<rbasak> apw: thanks! I'll review and leave a comment. Or ask you when I'm happy. Or something.
<sil2100> rbasak: ACK
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, how and where I can get a kernel 4.8 for xenial?
<LocutusOfBorg> people are complaining a lot about virtualbox and 16.04.2 where the current version can't build the new dkms module
<sil2100> rbasak: you think I could pick something else up in the meantime?
<sil2100> rbasak: for starters I could take a look at ubuntu-image as I know the code-base
<sil2100> rbasak: I see a second upload, I'll reject the previous one maybe
<sil2100> rbasak: then I could take a look at flashplayerplugin?
<rbasak> sil2100: sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-whitequark-parser [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.3.3.1-1]
<sil2100> rbasak: I'm wondering about how the new ubuntu-image release has been made - the changelog for the new version includes the old one + a new changelog entry on top, without any bug number associated
<sil2100> rbasak: will that work with the tooling we have? Will the machinery pick up the SRU tracking bug from the previous entry?
<sil2100> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/301984988/ubuntu-image_0.12+16.04ubuntu1_0.13+16.04ubuntu2.diff.gz
<rbasak> sil2100: I'm still new to this, but I'm pretty sure that without an X-Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in the changes file, our machinery won't work. I think barry made a mistake and needed a -v... option in his build.
<rbasak> sil2100: so you can reject or fix it up, your choice.
<rbasak> sil2100: since it looks like ubuntu2 fixes a minor dep8 issue with ubuntu1 that wouldn't need an LP reference, and ubuntu1 does have the correct LP reference.
<rbasak> So the source uploaded is correct, but the changes file is wrong.
<sil2100> rbasak: I'll fix it up, reject the old ones and re-upload if I can do that
<rbasak> OK. I think that's fine.
<sil2100> So in this case I'll just leave the versioning on 0.13+16.04ubuntu1
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<rbasak> Hmm.
<rbasak> I don't know why barry bumped to ubuntu2.
<rbasak> Perhaps there was a good reason that we don't know about?
<rbasak> I was proposing to just reupload ubuntu2 but with a -v.
<apw> already tagged in the vcs perhaps
<rbasak> Then you aren't really changing anything, so can do it without waiting for him to wake up.
<rbasak> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> rbasak: I think I know why
<sil2100> rbasak: yeah, barry seems to release all packages with one versioning scheme, and he already released 0.13+17.04ubuntu1 to zesty
<sil2100> rbasak: true, simply reuploading with -v might be the way to go in this case
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.04ubuntu1 => 0.13+16.04ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.13+16.04ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.13+16.04ubuntu2]
<sil2100> rbasak: ok, I think I need to wait with ubuntu-image until barry is back as I think some changes are missing from the changelog
<sil2100> rbasak: moving on to flashplayerplugin
<apw> rbasak, sil2100, are you two reviewing the SRU queue for xenial right now ?  (it feels like you are)
<apw> rbasak, sil2100, as i was intending to review docker.io ... but don't want to overlap
<sil2100> apw: I think no one touched it yet, I'm looking at freshplayerplugin now (ubuntu-image needs to wait for barry to wake up)
<rbasak> apw: yes, but I'm going to be doing the letsencrypt/acme/certbot stuff for a while. Go ahead and do docker.io!
 * rbasak is also sorting out some of his SRU review tooling.
<sil2100> rbasak: I checked freshplayerplugin and to me it looks sane, do I have green light to approve it?
<rbasak> sil2100: I'm not sure. Should I review it also?
<rbasak> sil2100: I'm not sure how to approach reaching an answer to your question, that is. IYSWIM.
<rbasak> I can review it also if you like.
<sil2100> rbasak: well, what I was doing with bdmurray was that he was quickly double-checking packages for me before I was allowed to approve them
<sil2100> Since I'm basically still 'in training'
<sil2100> I could just approve it as is but I don't want to by-pass my training period
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.04.1]
<apw> sil2100, do we know if that "LP bug 1578252" is written that way to intentionally avoid closing it ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1578252 in freshplayerplugin (Ubuntu) " freshplayerplugin test failures during the build on the buildds" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578252
<rbasak> sil2100: sorry I was otp. Let me review it then.
<apw> rbasak, ^ same question to you :)
<sil2100> apw: possibly, I suppose maybe since it's just a build (test) failure they don't want it to go through the SRU process?
<apw> sil2100, so it is a work-around and not the fix, ok that then makes sense
<rbasak> apw: I assumed so, but I wasn't bothered by a test fix needing an SRU tracking bug.
<rbasak> (in this case it sounds like a build fix actually)
<rbasak> Though I haven't reviewed that part of the diff to verify it yet. So just going by the changelog for now.
<rbasak> Hmm. Why doesn't debhelper should set LC_ALL=C by default, instead of requiring maintainers to individually figure it out?
<rbasak> sil2100: +1 to freshplayerplugin in Xenial and Yakkety.
<sil2100> rbasak: thanks for double-checking! :)
<xnox> rbasak, our default lang should be LC_ALL=C.UTF-8
<xnox> (including on buildds)
<xnox> but that upload predates the switch of buildds; i'm wondering if it would be passing from now on....
<xnox> meh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freshplayerplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.3.4-3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ppc64-diag (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-0ubuntu3 => 2.7.0-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ppc64-diag (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.7.1-5 => 2.7.1-5ubuntu1~16.10] (no packageset)
<barry> oops yeah, i should have used -v for the y and x releases.
 * barry really needs to write a release script :/
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, ping wrt virtualbox and kernel
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, remind me ...
<LocutusOfBorg> 16.04.2 will have kernel 4.8
<LocutusOfBorg> virtualbox-dkms will FTBFS
<LocutusOfBorg> I can update virtualbox, and I did in my ppa
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/virtualbox/+bug/1629870
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1629870 in virtualbox (Ubuntu Xenial) "Trouble installing mainline kernel 4.8: virtualbox-dkms 5.0.24-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1: virtualbox kernel module failed to build" [Critical,New]
<LocutusOfBorg> so, before releasing 16.04.2 I think we should update vbox to at least 5.0.30
<rbasak> xnox: but even then, people build locally and should get the same behaviour. Is there anything that would break if debhelper *didn't* reset LC_ALL for us?
<rbasak> It's have to be a compat bump presumably.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-initramfs-tools (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.30ubuntu1.1 => 0.35ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<apw> rbasak, dunno if it is randomly whatever the local system has, making it something consisant sounds within "something random"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.10ubuntu1 => 0.13+16.10ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [4.9.0-12.13] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.9.0-12.13]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.13+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.13+16.10ubuntu2]
<acheronuk> release team: to assist the Qt transition/migration, can you please force-badtest the following KDE applications?
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782165/
<acheronuk> The person on our team who really knows how to fix these (if the need fixing) is currently MIA and has not been seen/heard from since before Christmas.
<acheronuk> In addition these 16.0.3 applications will be superseded by much newer 16.12 upload as soon as we can reasonably do so after Qt migrates, so while not precisely irrelevant, they are not what we will be shipping in zesty
<acheronuk> There should also be a point release later to bugfix any 16.12 issues
<acheronuk> also 4 frameworks if possible:
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782184/
<acheronuk> again, ASAP after Qt moves through, these should be superseded with frameworks 5.29, where we will look to fix tests we can or disable ones that we absolutely are unable to maintain
<acheronuk> thanks :)
<acheronuk> Mirv: FYI the above ^^^
<LocutusOfBorg> isn't powerpc fucked-arch now for britney? I see stuff like nodejs blocked
<sil2100> rbasak: ok, I resolved all my doubts regarding to the ubuntu-image uploads - you think it's fine for me to approve them as is or maybe you want to double-check it for me?
<smoser> bah
<smoser> please NAK my yakkety cloud-initramfs-tools upload
<smoser> it was meant for zesty.
<smoser> dch -i still does yakkety
<apw> smoser, gone
<smoser> gracias
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected cloud-initramfs-tools [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.35ubuntu1]
<sil2100> apw, rbasak: I'll be looking at the linux-firmware SRU in the xenial queue now if you don't mind
<apw> sil2100, have at it ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-3ubuntu2 => 2.02~beta3-3ubuntu2] (core)
<xnox> rbasak, yes. LC_ALL=C will force stdin/stdout to be non-unicode and a bunch of python build-tools and test-suites will start failing unicode testsuites for example.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (zesty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-3ubuntu2 => 2.02~beta3-3ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: decopy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsub-info-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yanc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-3] (no packageset)
<Mirv> Laney: if you're still around, see acheronuk's two pastes above for force-badtest lines you requested
<Mirv> with explanations
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.35ubuntu1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-cisco-mse-rest-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> Mirv: bit busy, maybe someone else can handle it please
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gssproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-2] (no packageset)
<Mirv> ok, let's see
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.1.0-5] (no packageset)
<rbasak> Hmm. php7.1 has arrived and is in sync?
<rbasak> nacc: ^ that might need cleaning up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.1.0-5] (no packageset)
<nacc> rbasak: will examine, thanks
<nacc> rbasak: I *think*, it's co-installable
<rbasak> nacc: even if it is, I think I've swung into the direction of only shipping one. For the same main/universe confusion as before.
<rbasak> for the same main/universe confusion *reason* as before.
<sil2100> I'm trying to review the xenial linux-firmware SRU - the bugs attached don't follow our SRU guidelines (nor the kernel ones), how strict are we with formalities like these?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.1.0-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted decopy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssproxy [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssproxy [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssproxy [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-cisco-mse-rest-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.1 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [7.1.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.1 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [7.1.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssproxy [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssproxy [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsub-info-perl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yanc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssproxy [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.1 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [7.1.0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gssproxy [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.1-2]
<apw> sil2100, if the bugs arn't up to scratch feel free to whine in the bugs and leave it there
<apw> in the queue
<nacc> rbasak: ok, i see what you mean. I will take a look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php7.1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.1.0-5] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Maybe I'm too picky about those bug reports...
<acheronuk> Mirv: those are in one paste here if that makes it easier for the team
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782835/
<barry> LP: #1655735 looks like a regression on armhf
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1655735 in multipath-tools (Ubuntu) "Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.136 (2016-11-05) and kernel driver (unknown version)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655735
<barry> (in kernel perhaps)
<cyphermox> maybe, yeah
<cyphermox> not multipath-tools by a quick look though
 * cyphermox hooks up his raspberry pi
<barry> cyphermox: thanks.  yeah, i bugtasked that to the three packages that looked relevant, but agreed it's probably not in m-t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: panko (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
<cyphermox> barry: it almost looks like it's not running as root, but you do have needs-root
<barry> cyphermox: yeah, and i would think that'd fail on the other arches, right?
<cyphermox> well, if it was an incompatibility between devmapper and the kernel, it would probably fail on all arches
<barry> cyphermox: unless there was some kernel setting that broke it but only showed up on armhf
<cyphermox> well, yeah
<barry> cyphermox: this was asked on the bug: Does the error go away if you boot a Xenial test kernel on this machine and re-run the test?  That will tell us if it is a kernel regression.
<cyphermox> right
<barry> cyphermox: can you try it?
<cyphermox> I only just got it updated to zesty
<barry> cyphermox: ok, np
<cyphermox> now trying to run the autopkgtests in a container or some other way to reproduce the fialure
<barry> cyphermox: oh, now i see what you mean by "almost looks like it's not running as root" since you get a permission denied and the incompatible warning when you run "dmsetup ls" as non-root on amd64.  but as root, it works okay.  what happens on your armhf with that command?
<barry> but as non-root on amd64 we get a slightly different permission error
<cyphermox> well, I'm not sure exactly what command it was using, was it the kpartx -avs call?
<cyphermox> I'm still fighting the box to actually do autopkgtests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtwebengine-opensource-src [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7.1+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-graphviz [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mechanicalsoup [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [0.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liquid-dsp [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libopenmpt [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.6 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: imagemagick [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.6 => 1.66.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<Mirv> dear release team, when around please see acheronuk's force-badtest list at http://paste.ubuntu.com/23782835/ - to get Qt 5.7.1 (and KF 5.28) transition forward so that they can do their next uploads (Plasma, apps, hundreds of source packages) without them getting tangled with this transition
<Mirv> discussion about the autopkgtests has happened in the last few days
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.24-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 5.0.30-0ubuntu1.16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.24-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1 => 5.0.30-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.24-0ubuntu1.16.04.1 => 5.0.30-0ubuntu1.16.04.2] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, please accept virtualbox f
<LocutusOfBorg> from xenial queue?
<LocutusOfBorg> I did test it a few seconds ago
<LocutusOfBorg> wrt kernel 4.8 foo bar
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, I'm going to revert the cmake delta due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/+bug/1652711/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1652711 in cmake (Ubuntu) "Please upstream the multiarch patch to Debian" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: inkscape (yakkety-proposed/main) [0.91-11 => 0.91-11ubuntu16.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> Mirv: done
<Mirv> Laney: thanks a lot. let's see if we get to peek at update_output next.
<Mirv> also, bug #1655290 would probably be handled
<ubot5> bug 1655290 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "RM: Qt 5.7.1 transition related package removals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655290
<Laney> not by me
<Mirv> dear archive admins, look at the bug above when you're around :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20160930-0ubuntu3~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gce-compute-image-packages [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [20160930-0ubuntu3~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
<Mirv> we have valid candidate, but I needed to retry newly synced pyqt5 from Debian for i386 now that qtwebengine has built. update_output complained about it.
<acheronuk> again on QtWebEngine, can someone also please accept the new amd64 binaries?
<acheronuk> Mirv: that comes along with arch-indep stuff that may be needed? ^^
<acheronuk> even if not, the arch-indep data packages are needed to install the archified -dev packages we need to build new kde stuff
<Mirv> acheronuk: ah, it's the missing newer non-approved amd64 binaries which have the qtwebengine5-dev. not sure exactly why only pyqt5 stopped at that but yes it's reasonable to assume we'd need those accepted from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=&memo=30&start=30 and then pyqt5 would build fine
<Mirv> (I meant: why only pyqt5 i386 stopped)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.4] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<Mirv> I was preparing a temporary revert of pyqt5 as a workaround but yes we'd need archive admin for that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libopenmpt [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.7386~beta20.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-graphviz [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liquid-dsp [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mechanicalsoup [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtwebengine-opensource-src [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.7.1+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php7.1 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.1.0-5]
<cjwatson> acheronuk,Mirv: done
<Mirv> thank you, let's see what's up next after pyqt5 i386 hopefully builds fine
<Odd_Bloke> Could someone accept cloud-init in to xenial-proposed, please?  (Perhaps slangasek?)
<slangasek> Odd_Bloke: uploading also to yakkety?
<Odd_Bloke> slangasek: We only have a custom kernel in xenial; it's only in zesty so it doesn't disappear in 18.04.
<slangasek> Odd_Bloke: fix committed to zesty?  And should there be some way to generalize this for all higher kernel version numbers, or are the xenny bits still something that might be disabled in kernel flavors?
<Odd_Bloke> slangasek: The full bug for this is really https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1379080 where we should look at kernel config to work out whether it supports Xen.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379080 in cloud-init (Ubuntu) "update-grub-legacy-ec2 fails to detect xen kernel" [Medium,New]
<Odd_Bloke> It's feasible that Xen might be disabled in our KVM-only kernel, or in a user-built custom kernel.
<Odd_Bloke> (I guess.)
<slangasek> Odd_Bloke: accepted
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.4]
<Odd_Bloke> So I see.
<Odd_Bloke> Thanks!
<rbasak> Could an AA review my preliminary thoughts in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-letsencrypt/+bug/1640978/comments/24 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1640978 in python-letsencrypt-apache (Ubuntu Yakkety) "letsencrypt 0.4.1 contains numerous bugs fixed upstream" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> rbasak: it's bad form to have source foo plus binary foo built from source bar, but it's not disallowed by the archive
<rbasak> slangasek: I'm struggling to parse the precise meaning of your sentence. I didn't think it'd be disallowed now, but a further update to src:python-letsencrypt would fail to upload binaries, right? So should we drop the binary from the old source package now, or leave it for later?
<slangasek> rbasak: should drop it now
<rbasak> OK, thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyqt5 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7+dfsg-4] (kubuntu, qt5)
<Mirv> pyqt5 i386 built fine, now we wait
<Mirv> oh, but first we want archive admin to approve it ^
<Mirv> and then wait for a fresh update_output
<acheronuk> amd64 is also building
<Mirv> oh, that'll take another hour
<cyphermox> could someone please review and approve grub2 / grub2-signed in zesty (and then there will be the SRU of the same bug to xenial in xenial unapproved)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-partitioning (yakkety-proposed/main) [112ubuntu1 => 112ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-partitioning (xenial-proposed/main) [110ubuntu4 => 110ubuntu4.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyqt5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [5.7+dfsg-4] (kubuntu, qt5)
<Mirv> ^ archive admin pyqt5 i386 + amd64 in NEW, required to get Qt 5.7.1 transition forward
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqt5 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [5.7+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyqt5 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [5.7+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: duperemove [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11~beta4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hxtools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20150304-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: findent [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyosmo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpgrafic [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> cyphermox, lamont: Have you seen this yakkety isc-dhcp autopkgtest failure for systemd on ppc64el?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: duperemove [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11~beta4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: findent [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpgrafic [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: duperemove [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11~beta4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hxtools [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20150304-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: duperemove [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11~beta4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyosmo [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linguider [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: engine-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hxtools [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20150304-2] (no packageset)
<lamont> bdmurray: imma point at cyphermox for that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bundlewrap [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.12.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-design [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1r6+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-toric [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.8+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hxtools [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20150304-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pynzb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: findent [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nebulouslabs-ed25519 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150728.0.0e573b1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-factint [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.5.3+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linguider [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gap-sonata [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.8+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-1~16.10.0 => 1.11.13-1ubuntu1~16.10.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: duperemove [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11~beta4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nebulouslabs-entropy-mnemonics [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20150811.0.6afa27f-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: findent [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: duperemove [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.11~beta4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: findent [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hxtools [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20150304-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpgrafic [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyosmo [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hxtools [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20150304-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpgrafic [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpgrafic [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyosmo [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpgrafic [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyosmo [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hxtools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [20150304-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: findent [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linguider [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mpgrafic [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.3.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyosmo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: findent [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: soapyosmo [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linguider [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> coreycb: Could you add some verification information to bug 1518430?
<ubot5> bug 1518430 in python-oslo.messaging (Ubuntu Yakkety) "liberty: ~busy loop on epoll_wait being called with zero timeout" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518430
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linguider [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> Mirv: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: aiscm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linguider [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linguider [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awscli (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.11.13-1~16.04.0 => 1.11.13-1ubuntu1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted aiscm [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted duperemove [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11~beta4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted duperemove [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.11~beta4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted duperemove [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.11~beta4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted engine-mode [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted findent [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bundlewrap [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.12.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted duperemove [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.11~beta4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted findent [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted duperemove [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.11~beta4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted duperemove [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.11~beta4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted findent [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted findent [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted findent [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-factint [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.5.3+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-toric [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.8+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nebulouslabs-entropy-mnemonics [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20150811.0.6afa27f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hxtools [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [20150304-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hxtools [i386] (zesty-proposed) [20150304-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hxtools [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [20150304-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linguider [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted findent [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-design [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1r6+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nebulouslabs-ed25519 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20150728.0.0e573b1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hxtools [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [20150304-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hxtools [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [20150304-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linguider [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linguider [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linguider [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpgrafic [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpgrafic [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted findent [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hxtools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20150304-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linguider [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linguider [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpgrafic [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpgrafic [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pynzb [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gap-sonata [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.8+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linguider [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpgrafic [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyosmo [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hxtools [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [20150304-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpgrafic [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mpgrafic [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.3.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyosmo [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyosmo [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyosmo [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyosmo [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyosmo [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted soapyosmo [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
<cyphermox> bdmurray, lamont: crap, I think this means we really do have a libdevmapper regression somewhere; that failure doesn't look like an issue that would come from the changes we made, but it looks suspiciously like barry's autopkgtest issue from yesterday
<cyphermox> I'm pretty sure loop3p1 is in /dev/mapper, not /dev.
<cyphermox> hmm, OTOH it succeeded for a bunch of similar tests just before
<cyphermox> that's really weird.
<mapreri> I suppose any SRU acceptance will be done next week, right?
<mapreri> even for very silly ones like inkscape/yakkety?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: dbus (xenial-proposed/main) [1.10.6-1ubuntu3.2 => 1.10.6-1ubuntu3.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted dbus [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.10.6-1ubuntu3.3]
<barry> cyphermox: you're seeing a failure in yakkety that looks like my failure in zesty?
<coreycb> bdmurray, should be all set now. thanks.
<mapreri> I suppose any SRU acceptance will be done next week, right?
<mapreri> even for very silly ones like inkscape/yakkety?
<bdmurray> mapreri: What do you mean about next week? Is there something I can look at for you?
<mapreri> bdmurray: because tomorrow is friday and usually you don't process SRUs on Friday (and Thursday is coming to an end)
<bdmurray> mapreri: not coming to an end in my timezone ;-)
<mapreri> bdmurray: I'd love if you could look at inkscape in the yakkety unapproved queue.  It is a very simple change that is quite annoying (and sadly I discoverd only too late that I wasn't subscribed to inkscape bugs :( )
<bdmurray> mapreri: also we can accept things into -proposed on Fridays
<mapreri> ah, you just don't to -proposed → -updates?
<bdmurray> correct
<mapreri> oh, I see.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted inkscape [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.91-11ubuntu16.10.1]
<mapreri> bdmurray: ♥
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ppc64-diag [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.7.1-5ubuntu1~16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maas [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted awscli [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.11.13-1ubuntu1~16.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted awscli [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.11.13-1ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.7.8-68-gca3ae67-0ubuntu1~16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: docker.io (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.04.1 => 1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.04.2] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> release team: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtquickcontrols-opensource-src
<acheronuk> "qtquickcontrols5-examples/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: qml-module-qtquick-extras"
<acheronuk> and other architectures
<acheronuk> was suggested on #ubuntu-devel by mitya57 that:
<acheronuk> [18:53] <mitya57> Mirv, qtquickcontrols5-examples is installable in my amd64 chroot.
<acheronuk> [18:55] <mitya57> Though, qml-module-qtquick-extras is the only dependency that is in universe, so probably that is the issue.
<acheronuk> [18:57] <mitya57> Maybe someone can promote it to main? (It comes from qtquickcontrols-opensource-src source which is in main.)
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> so is anyone able to action that suggestion please? ^^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted zeromq3 [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4.2.0-2ubuntu0.16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd-glib [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.4-0ubuntu1~yakkety]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-partitioning [source] (yakkety-proposed) [112ubuntu1.1]
<cjwatson> acheronuk: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted partman-partitioning [source] (xenial-proposed) [110ubuntu4.1]
<cjwatson> (in -proposed only)
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thank you
 * acheronuk crosses fingers that budges a few things
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted neutron [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2:9.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-online-accounts [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libicns [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.8.1-3ubuntu0.16.10.0]
<clivejo> does anyone know why kdevelop-php-docs is in the excuses list?
<nacc> clivejo: hrm, i think there's a bug going on that's being masked by that, maybe? kdevelop-php-docs (binary) is already in z/u as 5.0.3-1
<jbicha> this command says that some kde langpacks still depend on kdevelop-php-docs-l10n which is no longer built
<jbicha> reverse-depends src:kdevelop-php-docs
<clivejo> I dont know of there ever being a src package called that
<clivejo> very old version too 1.7.3-1
<clivejo> can that be removed?
<jbicha> no -l10n was a binary and it's included in the zesty kdevelop-php-docs but not the zesty-proposed
<jbicha> if you want  it removed, you have to stop depending on its binaries first! :)
<clivejo> ok fair enough
<nacc> jbicha: ah good catch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ppc64-diag [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.7.0-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cups-filters [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-2ubuntu3.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-launchpadlib [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.10.3-3ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maxima [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.37.2-8ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<clivejo> nacc: the 5.0.3 version would be the correct one, but this 1.7.3 version is KDE4 package and I dont understand why these are being sync'ed from debian
<cjwatson> everything is synced unless something prevents it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libica [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.6.1-1ubuntu2.1]
<cjwatson> the exact rules are in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools auto-sync, but there's a distinctly finite and short list of reasons not to auto-sync stuff, none of which are subjective
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libica [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.6.1-3ubuntu0.1]
<clivejo> so AA will sort it out so it gets out of proposed?
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-13
<jbicha> clivejo: kdevelop-php-docs is just a transitional package so there's no need to remove it
<jbicha> if you want it to get out of zesty-proposed, you need to stop having the kde langpacks depend on kdevelop-php-docs-l10n
<jbicha> run the reverse-depends command I posted earlier to see which packages I'm talking about
<cyphermox> can someone please review grub2 and grub2-signed from zesty unapproved queue (because EFI signing), and review the grub2/grub2-signed SRU for xenial?
<nacc> clivejo: sorry, i was afk, hopefully it made sense from what cjwatson and jbicha said
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [20160930-0ubuntu3~16.04.0]
<Mirv> can you fix unity8 main <-> universe problems leading to uninstallable reports? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 those are not new dependencies so apparently something auto-demoted?
<Mirv> acheronuk: ^
<Mirv> there's always another thing around the corner with Qt transitions, I recommend not holding breathe :)
<Mirv> there was a new qtmir, qtubuntu, unity8 release to proposed last night. that didn't however contain anything that should cause any problems, other than possible delays.
<Mirv> also, many of the problems cannot be solved by core devs like this promoting of packages, so we need to wait
<ginggs> Would someone please 'force-badtest python-astropy/1.3-4ubuntu4/armhf' and 'force-badtest python-astropy/1.3-4ubuntu4/s390x'? The new test failing with SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED is definitely not due to numpy. I think it is due to the armhf and s390x test runners being containers not VMs
<apw> ginggs, are we going to fix that test ?
<ginggs> apw: yes, i'll look into that and the rest of the python-astropy test failures (Debian switched from convenience copies to external modules for a bunch of things and the dependencies aren't right just yet) as soon as numpy migrates
<apw> ginggs, ok done
<ginggs> apw: thanks!
<Mirv> apw: can you see about the promotions too?
<Mirv> ie http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<Mirv> apw: oh sorry, my mistake, they _are_ new dependencies to unity8-tests
<Mirv> Saviq: ^
<Mirv> apw: Saviq: so only qt5-default could be promoted, xvfb, parallel and dbus-test-runner AFAIK don't have MIR. this's blocking Qt 5.7.1 transition.
<Mirv> Saviq: please consider reverting the conflicting changes to unblock Qt, MIRing could take some time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-parse [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.6.6-0.1~build1] (no packageset)
<Mirv> ok, xvfb could also be promoted, parallel and dbus-test-runner not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-3ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.02~beta3-3ubuntu2]
<Mirv> and this is the branch that got landed last night https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/installed-qmltests/+merge/293443
<Saviq> Mirv, apw, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656104
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1656104 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Please demote unity8-tests to universe" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> gargh, Mirv can you please recycle http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_excuses.html#qtmir with all-proposed=1, thanks (and we need to skip that test, thought we've managed to stabilize it already)
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, great! thanks. and recycling
<oSoMoN> can someone please have a look at webbrowser-app in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html ? there shouldn’t be anything preventing the migration from -proposed to -updates, I guess it’s just a matter of someone ack'ing it?
<LocutusOfBorg> cmake revert done /cc xnox
<Mirv> archive admins: when around, please handle bug #1656104 to continue with the Qt 5.7.1 transition
<ubot5> bug 1656104 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Please demote unity8-tests to universe" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656104
<sil2100> rbasak, bdmurray, apw: hey! I'm re-checked linux-firmware SRU from the xenial queue and with the SRUified bugs all seems to be clear and good for accepting - could anyone double-check for me before I approve it? (since I'm still in training)
<sil2100> bdmurray: also, do you know if we need to always wait the 7-day period for SRUs before letting them into -proposed? I'm asking since I re-released that dbus package with the revert - do we have to wait another 7 days before accepting that?
<sil2100> bdmurray: the fix is already long long overdue
<sil2100> And was tested hundreds of times
<rbasak> sil2100: if it's a straight revert (new upload exactly the same as the original one except changelog), then that's one of the cases that I think we can skip the aging period.
<rbasak> sil2100: if it's not a straight revert (further attempt to fix the problem) then I think we should wait since that risks further regression. Which is why I also think a straight revert is the appropriate first step to handle a regression except where we think it'll make the problem worse.
<sil2100> rbasak: yeah, it's a bit complicated, but one could think of it as a 'straight revert'
<sil2100> rbasak: since we had dbus with 2 fixes, one got verified fine and the other failed, so I reuploaded with just the one fix that was verified - the revert was a simple revert of an upstart file to the original contents
<sil2100> Just waiting for the autopkgtests to re-run and I'll opt for getting it in
<rbasak> IMHO, that's not a straight revert, and in the general case there's potential for an unexpected interaction by landing only half the SRU.
<rbasak> I agree it's subjective.
<sil2100> Seeing the changes to me personally it's a straight revert as both two fixes were isolated changes, so reverting one cannot impact the other fix
<rbasak> OK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu14 => 229-4ubuntu15] (core)
<sil2100> As we're only really using upstart on ubuntu-touch, where the reverted change actually caused a regression
<sil2100> But yeah, I'll leave this to you veteran SRUers to decide, I just know this dbus bug is high-heat with a rather annoying priority that should have been fixed-released many weeks ago already
<sil2100> So I wouldn't want it to linger around for no reason
 * rbasak isn't a veteran!
<Laney> Probably don't want to release it on a Friday anyway ;-)
<didrocks> Laney: anything to say on new release on Friday? :p
<didrocks> be warned! ;)
<Laney> didrocks: I heard you have 24/7/365 on-call coverage
<didrocks> Laney: good answer, and pretty much accurate right now :-)
<slangasek> can I get expedited SRU review of the above systemd SRU?  It's thought to address an emergent regression introduced by changes in NVME support in the kernel, and blocks being able to run MAAS-based CI against machines with NVME
<slangasek> there's an existing SRU in xenial-proposed which hasn't been verified; we should just stack them
<sil2100> I could, but I am but a newb so someone would anyone have to double-check before I can approve it
<sil2100> Since bdmurray said I still need to do some coordinated reviews for now
<sil2100> slangasek: are all those patches present in systemd 323-10 from zesty? Or is that one not affected?
<rbasak> Is rharper happy to have the aging clock and verification reset?
<rbasak> slangasek: I'm not convinced about the reason for the urgency here. It looks like NVMe support was added in an SRU in November, and was done wrong. So surely we need to take more time and care this time, not less?
<rbasak> How long has this had time to bake in Zesty? It's not marked Fix Released yet.
<rbasak> sil2100: linux-firmware in xenial lgtm to accept.
<slangasek> rbasak: the NVME support was added in the kernel publication cycle that released to -updates at the beginning of this year
<slangasek> rbasak: urgency reduced; we have questions about whether the urgent problem is fixed by this particular patch.  The SRU itself is still good and needful and fairly high prio, it just may not fix the problem people are seeing in MAAS
<rbasak> slangasek: OK. I feel that this reinforces my opinion that the right thing to do here is slow down and fix it carefully rather than throwing patches into the SRU process.
<sil2100> rbasak: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.157.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gst-plugins-good1.0 (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.3-1ubuntu0.2 => 1.8.3-1ubuntu0.3] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.24+16.10 => 2.25+16.10] (no packageset)
<Saviq> now that unity8-tests is demoted #1656104, any idea why britney still didn't run the tests for unity8 http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8 ?
<Saviq> hmm or maybe it just didn't update, they seem to be running
<Mirv> Saviq: it's just slow, now they're running
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, sorry for the noise
<Mirv> Saviq: if you'll be around, please observe, ask for all-proposed=1 runs if they're not run like that, and then hopefully someone in the US timezone reading this channel can parse update_output.txt to see where the next problem lies
<Mirv> it's hard to see much before unity8 is again valid candidate though
<Mirv> I don't now immediately remember if those old binaries need to be deleted before migration happens? basically bug #1655290 + now also that unity8-fake-env
<ubot5> bug 1655290 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "RM: Qt 5.7.1 transition related package removals" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1655290
<Saviq> Mirv, they don't need all-proposed, since they actually depend on Qt 5.7 - they're actually running the tests now
<Mirv> Saviq: great, some time saving there at lest
<Saviq> Mirv, qtbase seems a valid candidate, so should migrate
<Saviq> not sure why it didn't, yet, tbh
<Mirv> Saviq: it's far from that simple
<Saviq> ok ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: one needs to also decipher the "
<Mirv> Trying easy from autohinter" sections from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<Mirv> after everything is valid candidate on the excuses page. there might be something lurking.
<Saviq> aha
<acheronuk> Good luck with that
<Mirv> Saviq: but the first blocker now is qtbase can't migrate without Unity 8 that is built against it
<Saviq> Mirv, right right
<acheronuk> I did degree and PhD in physics with quantum silliness, and a page of that still makes more sense than the update_output.txt
<Mirv> last night it was qtquickcontrols depending on a non-promoted package (although MIRd). it was fixed but then U8 landed, not sure if there was a moment the migration could have happened or at least showed the next problem.
<Mirv> the day before that it was pyqt5 not getting built because a newer version of it was autosynced from Debian that required qtwebengine that was in NEW queue
<Mirv> so day by day, new problems arise and they are sorted out a bit too slow to win this game :)
<Mirv> acheronuk: heh
<Mirv> so that's why it's a wishlist item for US timezone archive/release team members to observe and fix these problems as seen, as often it needs them to happen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapcraft (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.24 => 2.25] (no packageset)
<Laney> Mirv: Things will have to be deleted if they show up as 'old binaries left' on excuses
<Laney> so just the fake-env I think
<Mirv> Laney: right, so that's why I filed the bug on Tuesday. hmm, right, maybe someone fixed those without marking the bug as fixed then, it seems the rest have disappeared.
<Laney> maybe, check with rmadison
<Laney> webbrowser-app -> unity8 seems red fwiw
<Mirv> rerunning those
<Laney> also, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/zesty/update_output_notest.txt is useful to see what would happen if all tests were passing
<Laney> so you can get out in front of some problems
<Mirv> right, the previous RM packages are not in zesty-proposed anymore. good.
<Mirv> oh! that's new to me.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-calculator (yakkety-proposed/main) [1:3.22.0-1ubuntu1 => 1:3.22.2-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Mirv> ok, there are some problems left there too
<Laney> unity8 is because of what I just mentioned
<Mirv> there is also ginga and yade at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#pyqt5
 * Laney lunch
<Mirv> failing to find python modules
 * acheronuk booksmarks that link
<slangasek> rbasak: ok, we've root-caused the MAAS thing for sure, and yes it is actually fixed by this systemd change so yes it is urgent
<slangasek> rbasak: and this is a necessary SRU change /anyway/, we just weren't sure how it related to the MAAS regression
<bdmurray> sil2100: Its a 7-day period for letting them into -updates and in the dbus case I was going to look at releasing it on Monday.
<slangasek> bdmurray: hi, looks like rbasak may be EOD; could you take a look at the systemd in xenial-proposed/unapproved, per the above discussion?
 * rbasak unaways himself from yesterday. Sorry!
<slangasek> oh :-)
<Mirv> I see also ginga and yade failures with the release pocket version of pyqt5 in some of the logs, so I don't think they are related: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src maybe those could be force-badtest'd
<rbasak> slangasek: what's the status of this in Zesty please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (yakkety-proposed/main) [231-9ubuntu2 => 231-9ubuntu3] (core)
<slangasek> rbasak: I just finished uploading to yakkety, I will have it fixed in zesty before tonight but I don't have anyone else blocking on me for rolling test images on zesty
<rbasak> I'm struggling to understand why this is so urgent. Is there some kind of regression that I've misunderstood?
<slangasek> rbasak: yes there is a regression
<jgrimm> yes systems that previously worked... no longer do
<sil2100> bdmurray: yeah, that's what I was recommending, to let it in earlier than after 7-days - you mean you want to copy it over to -updates on Monday?
<sil2100> bdmurray: I would be +1 on that in that case
<rbasak> Did these systems work before Nov 2016?
<jgrimm> yes
<rbasak> And was it bug 1642903 that caused the regression, but only triggered now by the kernel update?
<ubot5> bug 1642903 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "introduce disk/by-id (model_serial) symlinks for NVMe drives" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642903
<slangasek> rbasak: kernel changed to now be able to expose the nvme id via sysfs. systemd was uploaded to create symlinks in /dev/disks/by-id for these disks.  Disks which have whitespace in their model or serial number now get bad symlinks created.  MAAS relies on this symlink being present and correct if the serial was detected at all
<slangasek> rbasak: therefore, maas fails to provision any system with an attached nvme disk whose serial and/or model contains whitespace
<slangasek> and this is fixed by this SRU, which was the next thing we already knew we needed to do for systemd
<slangasek> smoser: ^^
 * rbasak reads up
<smoser> slangasek, did systemd upstream agree with the fix we proposed ?
<smoser> last i saw that was not decided.
<slangasek> smoser: yes, it's landed on trunk
<smoser> great.
<rbasak> slangasek: would reverting the change from bug 1642903 fix the problem?
<ubot5> bug 1642903 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "introduce disk/by-id (model_serial) symlinks for NVMe drives" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1642903
<slangasek> rbasak: I don't know that it would; I don't believe it would
<slangasek> rbasak: because I think maas picks up on the id as soon as it's in sysfs, regardless of what udev tries to do with it
<slangasek> rbasak: and anecdotally, I'm hearing that things have been broken for maas users well before that previous systemd sru went in
<rbasak> I'm just trying to consider the minimal things that could fix the problem first. So next: is there a possibility of a more minimal patch than the full fix upstream?
<slangasek> rbasak: that full fix is precisely the set of patches Canonical's STS engineer sent upstream for addressing this issue
<barry> Laney: ping
<smoser> maas commissioning that gets the serial number (and thus causes installtion to use serial path) is probably not dependent on the symlinks.
<slangasek> right; else it would never have seen a mismatch
<rbasak> slangasek: I agree that the fix upstream seems like the correct long term fix. But we're in a hurry, and the proper fix has had very little time to bake. What's the chance that we'll find a problem with that fix again?
<rbasak> slangasek: OTOH, a stop gap simple-but-obviously-correct workaround might have lower regression risk.
<slangasek> rbasak: non-zero, non-quantifiable, and lower than the chance that I'll time out here given that we're past EOD already at the sprint, and be unable to make any further changes until after the weekend ;)
<slangasek> though I guess that is a sort of quantifying ;)
<rbasak> OK, well let me finish reviewing these three patches anyway, and see what I think after that.
<rbasak> I also won't be offended if you would prefer to pass this to another ~ubuntu-sru.
<slangasek> rbasak: I do appreciate the caution; I will say ftr that I am confident in this approach with my SRU hat, and would have accepted it myself if not for the fact that ddstreet's git branches couldn't be used directly but needed refactoring
<rbasak> OK
<rbasak> Thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.25+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapcraft [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.25]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server-lts-xenial (trusty-proposed/main) [2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.2~trusty1 => 2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.2~trusty2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluma [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluma [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluma [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluma [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
<cyphermox> rbasak: do you have time to review my grub2 SRU for xenial?
<rbasak> cyphermox: sorry, swamped.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluma [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluma [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
<tjaalton> xnox: xorg-server-lts-xenial uploaded
<sil2100> bdmurray: can I approve the new gst-plugins-good1.0 SRU for xenial? Looks good to me, and makes sense to re-base the current -proposed version with the new security fix that went into -security already
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pluma [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kombu (trusty-proposed/main) [3.0.7-1ubuntu1 => 3.0.7-1ubuntu1.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-server)
<bdmurray> sil2100: yes, looks good
<xnox> tjaalton, tah.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gst-plugins-good1.0 [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.3-1ubuntu0.3]
<Laney> hi barry
<barry> Laney: hi.  we've been seeing some new regressions on ubuntu-image promotion in zesty but only on armhf.  related to failures in devmapper
<barry> Laney: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/armhf/u/ubuntu-image/20170111_171929_431b1@/log.gz
<barry> Laney: are you aware of any recent-ish changes to the autopkgtest infra that might explain this?  it's 100% reproducible in the sense that retries do not help
<Laney> nope
<barry> Laney: cyphermox has been trying to repro on his local h/w but no luck, and i don't have an armhf box here to test it with
<Laney> have you tried using lxd on a different arch?
<barry> Laney: not yet. ;)
 * barry had some trouble with lxd but before this promotion problem
<barry> and before i upgraded to zesty.  i need to try that tho
<Laney> barry: looks like the older version ran again and passed? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/ubuntu-image/zesty/armhf
<sil2100> bdmurray: thanks!
<xnox> bdmurray, do you mind accepting https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=xorg-server-lts-xenial on top of current xorg-server-lts-xenial sru? =)
<xnox> should be mostly harmless
<barry> Laney: well, that's weird.  i can't think anything that has changed in that part of u-i
 * xnox ponders if in ~ubuntu-sru training book "xnox asking for accept" is a major red flag or not =)
 * barry retries
<xnox> barry, Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.136 (2016-11-05) and kernel driver (unknown version). hm, kernel upgrade & reboot without maching lvm/devmapper kernel modules loaded on the host side?
<barry> xnox: in the buildds?
<xnox> barry, note armhf tests are run in containers on arm64 machines. So possibly you need arm64 kernel modules installed, and/or make arm64 machines have needed modules loaded.
<barry> i really think i need to get lxd running on this new zesty install
<Laney> barry: yeah, fails like that for me locally in lxd with ubuntu2
<barry> Laney: *very* interesting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xorg-server-lts-xenial [source] (trusty-proposed) [2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.2~trusty2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7] (core)
<barry> Laney: i can't seem to start any armhf containers on amd64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23792953/ (doesn't really matter if x, y, or z distroseries)  amd64 is no problem
<Laney> barry: right, I wouldn't expect that to work, I just did amd64 on amd64
<Laney> dev/canonical/release/autopkgtest/runner/autopkgtest --apt-pocket=proposed=src:ubuntu-image --apt-upgrade ubuntu-image --env=ADT_TEST_TRIGGERS=ubuntu-image/0.13+17.04ubuntu2 --test-name mount -- lxd autopkgtest/ubuntu/zesty/amd64
<Laney> ^- failed
<barry> Laney: oh, i thought you did try armhf.  so the failure is any container based autopkgtest
<Laney> I guess so
<barry> Laney: okay!  that's at least a clue.  thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7] (core)
<apw> that is definatly hinky ^
<apw> oh no, that is just the binary bits ...
<cyphermox> apw: it's a side-effect of grub2 requiring EFI signing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7]
<cyphermox> however, wat.
<cyphermox> s390 ftbfs?
<cyphermox> oh, and no log
<barry> Laney: did you get a ftbfs in the container or a failure in the autopkgtest?
<Laney> barry: the test failed, I don't think it rebuilt
<barry> Laney: okay, yeah, i get two test failures during package build which appear to be sparse file related.  that's different than what we see on the infra (there it builds fine on armhf but fails its devmapper/mount a-p-t).  just wanted to confirm you're seeing what i'm seeing
<Laney> barry: I saw the same as that autopkgtest log you linked
<Laney> except I only ran that 'mount' test
<barry> Laney: ah, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.8.1-2] (no packageset)
<barry> Laney: sorry to keep bugging you, but in the container you tried, is /tmp a zfs file system?
<Laney> umm
<Laney> I don't *think* so
<Laney> give me 10 minutes to run it again
<barry> Laney: okay thanks.  i ask because apparently the image that autopkgtest-build-lxd gives you does use zfs for /tmp and apparently zfs behaves differently for `truncate -s 1000000 /tmp/foo`.  if you stat /tmp/foo you end up with st_blocks == 1 instead of 0 which you definitely get on ext4
<barry> (which will cause two unittests to fail)
<Laney> barry: lxd/containers/autopkgtest-lxd-ubfhza on / type zfs (rw,relatime,xattr,noacl)
<barry> Laney: could you please try the following:
<barry> truncate -s 1000000 /tmp/a
<barry> stat /tmp/a
<barry> Laney: how many blocks does that report?
<Laney> 1
<barry> Laney: okay, that's what i get.  did you run the tests against the build binary packages in z-proposed perhaps?  i.e. did you build the source package in the container or use pre-build binaries?
<barry> *built binary packages in z-proposed
<Laney> barry: I used that ^ command which doesn't rebuild unless the test asks for it
<barry> Laney: awesome, thanks.  that confirms it.
<Laney> barry: Glad you were able to understand the issue :-)
<barry> Laney: one less hirsute yak
<Laney> at least the clippings will keep you warm this winter
<barry> Laney: :D  we'll need it for the ice storm tomorrow (which, of course, because i have a gig)
<Laney> barry: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-38601592 <- some really REALLY extreme conditions on there
<Laney> (bahaha)
<barry> yikes
<barry> well, at least that'll be year round when the jetstream collapses
<Laney> snowpocalypse... 2" later
 * Laney saw a flake this morning and had to go back to bed
<barry> is that like, see some roadkill and think zombie apocalypse?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that wouldn't improve the UK
<Laney> It'll be hard to distinguish reality from zombie apocalypse if I head into town tonight
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (xenial-proposed) [229-4ubuntu15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [231-9ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted docker.io [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.12.3-0ubuntu4~16.04.2]
<dmj_s76> infinity: Any idea when the kernel and the rest of the HWE stack will land in the xenial daily iso?
<acheronuk> hi. Qt still seems to be blocked on these old binaries? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<acheronuk> is anyone able to sort those?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.20.1~14.04 => 2.21~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.20.1+16.10ubuntu2 => 2.21+16.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.20.1ubuntu1 => 2.21] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<infinity> acheronuk: Fixed.
<acheronuk> infinity: thank you :)
<acheronuk> it's bound to block on something else now, but each step helps....
<acheronuk> yep. Qt 5.7.1 still well and truly stuck, and staring at update_output.txt is doing me no favours
<nacc> acheronuk: aiui, it looks like a bunch of packages become uninstallable if hte updated qt goes in?
<acheronuk> nacc: that much I get. it is tracing the few likely root causes of that which is tricky. the output is not overly helpful in that regard
<nacc> acheronuk: yeah, it seems like it's a whole pile of stuff all at once :)
<nacc> acheronuk: i tend to try and reproduce it with a chdist
<nacc> for instance, i can reproduce the src:qtsensors-opensource-src failure in my z-p chdist
<acheronuk> chdist? chroot?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: hiro [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: redis-py-cluster [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.3.3-1] (no packageset)
<nacc> acheronuk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/chdist.1.html
<nacc> although of course using a more recnet version
<nacc> let's yuo basically fake a apt setup without having to use a chroot (although it should be reproducible there too)
<acheronuk> ah, that jogs a memory now
<acheronuk> may try that tomorrow when my patience has returned
<nacc> so for http://paste.ubuntu.com/23795038/ I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/23795037/
<nacc> e.g.
<nacc> acheronuk: not saying it will really help, but maybe if you have more context, it might point you in the right direction
<acheronuk> any clue is better than 'no clue' :P
<nacc> acheronuk: agreed :)
<nacc> clivejo: hey, looking at it, there are only two binaries produced by src:kdevelop-php-docs (kdevelop-php-docs and kdevelop-php-docs-l10n). Both are also produced by src:kdevelop-php now, it seems, so I think what is actually needed is a deletion of src:kdevelop-php-docs from z-p and z?
<clivejo> thats KDE4 version AFAIK
<clivejo> Debian must be keeping both KDE4 and KF5 versions
<nacc> clivejo: right, and it seems like (iiuc) the versions in z are all KDE5 now, and the dependencies on those two binary packages are being satisifed by the KDE5 version?
<clivejo> but I dont understand why we are syncing KDE4 stuff
<nacc> clivejo: i'm not sure, you do need an AA to fix this, i think, but it's becuase we at one point or another did sync src:kdevelop-php-docs from debian
<nacc> clivejo: that src is still published in debian (albeit only in stable)
<nacc> clivejo: and a transition happened, probably in debian, that didn't get trnaslated correctly to ubuntu
<nacc> but i'm not 100%
<jbicha> nacc: src:kdevelop-php-docs contains a transitional package; there's no reason to delete if from Ubuntu now
<jbicha> I don't think you need an AA but you need to not have anything depend on kdevelop-php-docs-l10n any more
<nacc> jbicha: why? kdevelop-php-docs-l10n is provided by src:kdevelop-php now
<nacc> it was a binary package migration between two src packages, afaict
<nacc> so no there is a binaryless src (kdevelop-php-docs)
<jbicha> nacc: no, -l10n was dropped in the zesty-proposed package and therefore it can't migrate until the packages that depend on it no longer depend on it
<nacc> jbicha: huh? it's in the release pocket already
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop-php-docs
<nacc> jbicha: but those binaries already exist in relase from a *different* src pkg
<jbicha> oh I see, but still I think it would be a good idea for Kubuntu to fix the packages that depend on that -l10n pkg
<nacc> i know nothing about kde or any of this, admittedly, but it seems like what has happened is that there kdevelop-php-docs and kdevelop-php-docs-l10n are provided by both src:kdevelop-php and src:kdevelop-php-docs at different versions. But the src:kdevelop-php one will always be the one available
<nacc> since it's version is later
<nacc> jbicha: why, though? that package exists and is provided in the release pocket by src:kdevelop-php?
<jbicha> I see that Debian did drop the kdevelop-php-docs src package so an AA removal is needed here
<nacc> yeah, i think that's all it is, just confusing because of the naming (to me :)
<nacc> clivejo: probably easiest to file a bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive?
<clivejo> KDE4 stuff is old to us, we are on KF5 now and dont want to maintain old versions
<jbicha> if you were wondering why 1.7.3-1 hasn't migrated, I think it's because -l10n was removed but packages still depend on it
<jbicha> clivejo: it's not really KDE4; it's just a transitional package anyway
<nacc> jbicha: right, but i think that's a red herring. -l10n's removal from src:kdevelop-php-docs doens't change the latest version of -l10n provided by ubuntu in z
<jbicha> but like I think you're saying, we don't even need it to migrate from -proposed if we're just going to delete it anyway
<nacc> jbicha: i think it isn't migrating because it is not making any relevant binaries
<nacc> jbicha: since everything kdevelop-php-docs is already available in z (and z-p) via src:kdevelop-php
<jbicha> clivejo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23795136/
<nacc> jbicha: right, but I don't think reverse-depends is 'smart', it just looks at the binaries by a src
<nacc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23795147/
<nacc> jbicha: --^ i.e.
<jbicha> I agree that we need an AA to do the removal, but why not fix the Kubuntu packages to stop depending on a transitional pkg too?
<nacc> jbicha: it's not transitional?
<nacc> jbicha: oh!
<nacc> jbicha: sorry, totally misunderstood
<nacc> jbicha: yes, you're right, and it can then be removed from src:kdevelop-php as well, you mean?
<jbicha> we'll let Debian handle the removal of that transitional binary when they get around to it
<nacc> ack
<jbicha> we might need to keep it until 18.04 anyway since it was included in 16.04
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-14
<nacc> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pollinate (trusty-proposed/main) [4.23-0ubuntu1~14.04 => 4.23-0ubuntu1~14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pollinate (xenial-proposed/main) [4.23-0ubuntu1~16.04 => 4.23-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pollinate (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.23-0ubuntu1 => 4.23-0ubuntu1.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: maxima (yakkety-proposed/universe) [5.37.2-8 => 5.37.2-8ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flask-login [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.63 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.63.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sudo (xenial-proposed/main) [1.8.16-0ubuntu1.2 => 1.8.16-0ubuntu1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.63 [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.63.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.63 [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.63.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.63 [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.63.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.63 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.63.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.63 [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.63.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.63 [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.63.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.63 [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.63.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.63 [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.63.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flask-login [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted redis-py-cluster [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.63 [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.63.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.63 [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.63.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: boost1.63 [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.63.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.63 [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.63.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted hiro [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted boost1.63 [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.63.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluma [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluma [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluma [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluma [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluma [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluma [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pluma [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.17.3-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.4.44-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-parse [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.6.6-0.1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.35ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [i386] (zesty-proposed) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted panko [source] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted imagemagick [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [8:6.9.7.0+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [16.05.8-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: panko [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.21+16.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.21]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.21~14.04]
<slangasek> Laney: hmm, do you have any idea why the systemd autopkgtests have been failing since 17Dec with a timeout?
<acheronuk> Hi. according update_output_notest.txt Qt stack would migrate to -release if it were not for some test http://paste.ubuntu.com/23800541/plain/
<acheronuk> can anyone work out what?
<valorie> my copy of that says SUCCESS at the end?
<valorie> 157/0
<acheronuk> valorie: yes, update_output_notest.txt which I pasted from shows what would migrate if all tests were ignored
<valorie> oh
<acheronuk> valorie: so I'm trying to work out what the failing tests hold it back are.
<valorie> perhaps drop a note to Santa_? we're sort of missing him
<acheronuk> urgh: pyqt5 at the very least. I thought that was sorted
<acheronuk> valorie: I messaged him on and off on Telegram. he has been on there and read them I think, but is just ignoring me
<acheronuk> or is not able to reply or something.
<acheronuk> I don't know what is going on. maybe family stuff
<valorie> could be
<acheronuk> autopkgtest for yade/2016.06a-7 is blocking pyqt5
<acheronuk> autopkgtest for unity8/8.15+17.04.20170110.4-0ubuntu1: amd64: is blocking ubuntu-system-settings
<acheronuk> which is the only other thing on that "success" list which is not a valid candidate
<acheronuk> so they need force-bad/skip/test'ing  if that is acceptable, or otherwise sorted. to remove direct blockers anyway
<acheronuk> arse
<acheronuk> oops. sorry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.14.11+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qgis [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.14.11+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snap [source] (xenial-proposed) [2013-11-29-1ubuntu2.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: powerpc-utils (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-2ubuntu0.1 => 1.3.1-2ubuntu0.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: graphene (zesty-proposed/primary) [1.5.4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: chrome-gnome-shell (trusty-proposed/primary) [8-2ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrome-gnome-shell (yakkety-proposed/universe) [7.1-1ubuntu0.1 => 8-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: chrome-gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/primary) [8-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libraw [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.18.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libraw [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.18.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libraw [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.18.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libraw [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.18.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libraw [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.18.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libraw [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.18.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libraw [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.18.0-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.6-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.6-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.6-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher [s390x] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.6-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.6-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher [armhf] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.6-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-dispatcher [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/main) [0.8.6-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libraw [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-dispatcher [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.8.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-qrencode (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.01-5 => 1.01-5ubuntu1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-08
<slangasek> wxl: did we wind up with the broken busybox security update in those artful images?  I'm not sure if that regression got fixed in artfu
<tsimonq2> slangasek: But I see nothing in artful-security for src:busybox?
<wxl> slangasek: oh is that what it was?
<wxl> i don't think that's it's slangasek. the security update was in bionic (1:1.27.2-1ubuntu4) but it looks like artful is still (it should be) 1:1.22.0-19ubuntu2
<tsimonq2> wxl: What source package?
<wxl> tsimonq2: busybox
<wxl> the theory being our last debootstrap problem was due to busybox
<tsimonq2> wxl: ...src:busybox? O_o?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't see any updates post-release, that's the thing
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox
<wxl> look at the full changelogs for the current version and follow backward http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/busybox/busybox_1.27.2-2ubuntu3/changelog
<tsimonq2> Hmm
<tsimonq2> Why would that end up in Artful?
<slangasek> wxl: the security update was applied in all releases
<slangasek> AFAIK
<slangasek> hmm
<wxl> slangasek: the changelogs don't reflect that and it's different symptoms
<slangasek> ok
<tsimonq2> I guess I'm just confused because it was fine for the 17.10 release, so something had to regress between then and now, and I see no busybox updates since the artful release...
<slangasek> yeah, looks like those weren't considered important enough security bugs to fix in stable releases
<slangasek> in that case, I have no clue what the cause is and would have to dig
<slangasek> is the failure reproducible with a debootstrap outside of d-i?
<wxl> good question
<wxl> never exactly done that before so i'll have to figure that out
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you got a one up on me there?
<slangasek> so, lubuntu/artful/daily/pending/artful-alternate-amd64.list doesn't include libssl1.0.0
<tsimonq2> slangasek: use-queued-livefs-builds> What you described is not the case, look at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/kubuntu/bionic/daily-live-20180104.log for example, it just gives up after a while and doesn't go forever. Am I wrong here?
<slangasek> I wonder if this is related to the recent cdimage changes related to seeds
<tsimonq2> wxl: Looking
<tsimonq2> slangasek: I doubt it, as it's a server thing too
<slangasek> tsimonq2: the daily jobs that started after launchpad was locked down only ended when I manually killed them
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Oh, makes sense.
<slangasek> ok, so in both the lubuntu and ubuntu-server failures, the packages that are not being found are a) not in the package pool where they should be, and b) packages that have been (security) SRUed.
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> The weird thing is that build_all.sh claims to add libssl1.0.0 to the CD but then doesn't actually download it for some reason
<tsimonq2> (for Lubuntu)
<slangasek> Link from /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/ftp/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl1.0.0_1.0.2g-1ubuntu13.2_amd64.deb to /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/lubuntu/artful/daily/tmp/artful-amd64/CD1/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl1.0.0_1.0.2g-1ubuntu13.2_amd64.deb failed: No such file or directory
<slangasek> there we go
<tsimonq2> RIght
<tsimonq2> Theory: The script from debian-cd doesn't actually have artful-security in its sources.list.
<tsimonq2> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/artful/daily-20180105.log - see line 8408+
<slangasek> 13.2 is newer than what was in artful release. And if it were looking for artful release version it would find it on the mirror.
<slangasek> the problem is we don't have an up-to-date Packages file for artful-security, it's looking for version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu13.2 instead of 1.0.2g-1ubuntu13.3
<slangasek> likewise, curl (affecting ubuntu-server) has had *two* SRUs since artful release.
<tsimonq2> (here's what I was referring to before: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26344861/ )
<tsimonq2> So it sounds right to me too.
<slangasek> good news, only lubuntu daily and ubuntu-server are affected by this failure
<slangasek> (i.e. nothing matching this in the logs for any of the other images, so it's not just a question of us not having seen the corner case yet)
<slangasek> ahaha
<slangasek> this is a bug of my own making
<slangasek> I configured rsync not to sync packages files for "releases we aren't updating"
<slangasek> tsimonq2, wxl: lubuntu daily, ubuntu-server images respinning now
<tsimonq2> slangasek: except it already failed :P
<tsimonq2> TypeError: execve() arg 3 contains a non-string value
<slangasek> well that's rude
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it failed, in your latest code
<tsimonq2> oh bah it's my fault again? XD
<tsimonq2> Alright... heh
<slangasek> run-tests is happy with it... reality is not
<tsimonq2> (was joking :P)
<tsimonq2> ((er, in my mind I was going to ask if you did ./run-tests))
<tsimonq2> >_>
<slangasek> :D
<tsimonq2> hehehe
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Maybe I just have to surround GIT_TERMINAL_PROMPT=0 with quotes?
<slangasek> quite.  I thought an earlier iteration did have quotes? where did they go?
<tsimonq2> Did it? Hm.
<tsimonq2> Not sure.
<tsimonq2> Either way, that's trivial, and you have commit access, you really want another MP? ;)
<slangasek> nope, I've already pushed the change
<tsimonq2> Cool cool
<tsimonq2> Gonna take off for tonight, o/ slangasek
<slangasek> ight
<slangasek> 'night, even
<slangasek> (what *is* it with gnome-shell losing the first characters after every window switch? :P)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
<wxl> ls
<wxl> slangasek: so the problem was in cdimage??
<slangasek> yes
<wxl> well that's a relief :)
<wxl> this affected server because they're also git-based for seeds?
<slangasek> conveniently, it means no invalidation of the "point release" snapshot and no need to respin all images
<slangasek> wxl: it affected server because server also includes a package pool on the CD (in addition to a livefs)
<wxl> ahhh
<slangasek> specifically, because those are the two images that included a package pool that referenced packages that had been SRUed more than once in artful - once before I made my 20/20 hindsight change, and once after
<wxl> oh wow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful Dot One] has been updated (20180108.1)
<jibel> flocculant, wxl the download urls should all be fine now on the tracker for the point release
<valorie> jibel: thank you!
<tsimonq2> jibel: Out of curiosity, what did you do to add those? I added them manually for Lubuntu a day ago because I couldn't find a better way.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ftr, Lubuntu is the only one with a Git-based seed at the moment.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: postfix (xenial-proposed/main) [3.1.0-3ubuntu0.2 => 3.1.0-3ubuntu0.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-24.28] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.7 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.8] (ubuntu-desktop)
<slangasek> I see the kubuntu tests for artful dot one show oem test failures; are these regressions? are they blockers for kubuntu images to be re-releaseD?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: It's likely a regression, I thought OEM installs worked, but unless acheronuk has the time or wants to give more details, I can dig into it when I get home in ~ 4 hours.
<tsimonq2> s/worked/worked for the 17.10 release/ to be more verbose...
<slangasek> tsimonq2: there were also some 'pass' results reported for the same test
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hm, alright.
<flocculant> jibel: thanks
<tsimonq2> slangasek: If I wanted to document how the conversion to Git seeds was done, where do you think the best place would be to do that?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: wiki.ubuntu.com, I would imagine
<acheronuk> oem failed for artful final, so not a regressions as far as I know, it's failed for a few releases now.
<acheronuk> I think cyphermox was going to look at it, but what with one thing and another it's still outstanding
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Right, but any specific parent page I should put it under?
<slangasek> no idea :)
<tsimonq2> Ok, thanks anyways.
 * acheronuk wonders how DarinMiller got oem to pass!
<flocculant> that's why I checked on legacy ...
<tsimonq2> slangasek: wiki.ubuntu.com/Germinate/ConvertingToGit - could I please get a second set of eyes on it when you have a moment?e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-gcp (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1003.6 => 4.13.0-1006.9] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-meta-gcp (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0.1003.5 => 4.13.0.1006.8] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-gcp [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1006.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected linux-meta-gcp [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0.1006.8]
<tsimonq2> Hm. slangasek, do you think Git seed support is needed in derive-distribution as well? Is that actively used for stuff anymore? (And if so, what for?)
<tsimonq2> (in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools)
 * tsimonq2 looks around for docs on that tool
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I don't know; based on the timeline I think it was probably used for ubuntu-rtm (phone releases).  You might double-check with cjwatson
<tsimonq2> Alright.
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-09
<tsimonq2> slangasek: What would be the ideal way to let the Release Team know that a flavor has converted to Git for seeds (for sake of ref, probably to put in the guide)? Should I start a wiki page or something, or is an email to ubuntu-release fine?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Or would a DEPRECATED file in the Bazaar branch be sufficient?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I would say that the bzr branches should be deleted once migrated
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sounds good. I'll put it in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Germinate/ConvertingToGit as well.
<cjwatson> derive-distribution was indeed for ubuntu-rtm; I've kept it around since it might be handy at some point, but there's no pressing need to add git seed support to it
<cjwatson> (also partly because it's kinda cool)
<tsimonq2> Alright, sounds good.
<tsimonq2> (Admittedly, it *does* look cool.)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Last MP for now, I promise ;) https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-archive-tools/change-default-branch-when-branch-made-git/+merge/335863
<wxl> omg famous last works
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Git support for seeds should be done already, that's just an enhancement of sorts ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: cdimage is updated, ubuntu-archive-tools is updated, metapackage is updated, everything *should* be in place.
<tsimonq2> or
<tsimonq2> grr
<slangasek> of course it's the last one for now; later is later
<tsimonq2> hahaha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kylin-display-switch (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
<tsimonq2> handsome_feng: ^
<handsome_feng> tsimonq2, Thanks!
<tsimonq2> Anytime :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-25.29] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1015.16] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: httmock (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.2.6-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1015.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awstats (xenial-proposed/main) [7.4+dfsg-1ubuntu0.2 => 7.4+dfsg-1ubuntu0.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: awstats (artful-proposed/main) [7.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 7.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.17.10.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-24.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-25.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (artful-proposed/partner) [1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (zesty-proposed/partner) [1:20171212.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1 => 1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-108.131~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-108.131] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.14.0-16.19] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-108.131~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-108.131]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.14.0-16.19]
<hggdh> sorry it is an i7 3630QM. And, digging in the download page for this processor, it does show more recent updates
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-139.188] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-139.188]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-25.29~16.04.2] (kernel)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-109.132] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-109.132~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-109.132]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-109.132~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe-edge [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-25.29~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-26.29~16.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-26.29~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (artful-proposed/main) [1.8.4-1ubuntu3 => 1.8.4-1ubuntu3.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
<coreycb> bdmurray: hi, would you mind rejecting horizon from the xenial unapproved queue? I'm going to upload a new version with another bug fix.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected horizon [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:9.1.2-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: horizon (xenial-proposed/main) [2:9.1.2-0ubuntu3 => 2:9.1.2-0ubuntu4] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<valorie> cyphermox: any thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1447144 which is still being reported for Kubuntu 17.10.1 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1447144 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "oem-config forgets to update /etc/sddm.conf" [High,Triaged]
<valorie> oddly enough some of the oem tests *did* pass
<cyphermox> initial thoughts are not to be written down in polite IRC
<cyphermox> but yeah, boo :(
<cyphermox> I'll have a look now
<valorie> ref: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382694#c3
<ubot5> KDE bug 382694 in general "[SLIMBOOK] oem-config-prepare Desktop shortcut doesn't work correctly" [Minor,Confirmed]
<valorie> thanks much, cyphermox
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Hello, when you have a moment, could I please get a review on this? :)  https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-archive-tools/change-default-branch-when-branch-made-git/+merge/335863
<cyphermox> valorie: ah, is oem set to autologin by default?
<valorie> cyphermox: um
<valorie> I haven't a clue -- acheronuk?
<valorie> or tsimonq2 have you perhaps looked at that?
<valorie> all I've ever done with oem is tested ISOs
<tsimonq2> I haven't, and right now I'm focused on getting Lubuntu 17.10.1 marked as ready, but I'll be happy to look at what 14.04 does after that ;)
<valorie> cyphermox: to be clear, I don't want to hold up dot.one
<valorie> but this should certainly be fixed before beta so we can test the heck out of it
<valorie> I've marked Kubuntu dot one as ready
<acheronuk> +1
<acheronuk> It's annoying as hell, but not a regression
<acheronuk> but I would be very unhappy letting it pass for any 18.04 pre-release milestone
<valorie> right, alpha 2 would be even better
<valorie> or even alpha 1 if there is one
<acheronuk> we'll see. just as long as it fixed and testing for 18.04
<acheronuk> very unhappy may have been a overstatement, but I would not like to see it go unaddressed for too long
<cyphermox> valorie: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
<acheronuk> cyphermox: sorry to nag. If you want fix testing etc, please shout!
<acheronuk> or help figuring out what the hell sddm wants to do
<acheronuk> sddm devs are sorta KDE ones, so I can nag them
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
* wgrant changed the topic of #ubuntu-release to: LP build farm capacity limited, and non-x86 builds suspended; autopkgtest disabled for maintenance; no ETA yet | Released: Xenial 16.04.3, Artful 17.10 | Archive: open | Bionic Release Coordination | Please don't upload things during freezes where you shouldn't, or be prepared to apologise to the release team | We accept payment in cash, check or beer | melius malum quod cognoscis
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [0.27ubuntu1.5] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zfs-linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.7.4-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zfs-linux [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.7.4-1ubuntu1] (core)
<handsome_feng> Hi, I didn't fond the 'Bionic Alpha 1' milestone in ubuntu qatracker, Does anyone know why?
<lotuspsychje> handsome_feng: alpha1 has been pushed to the future due to meltdown bugs
<handsome_feng> lotuspsychje: I got it, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> handsome_feng: alot of work has been realized on kernels
<lotuspsychje> handsome_feng: just keep your system up to date ok
<handsome_feng> fine, :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-1 => 10-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-1 => 10-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-sql-exporter [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyssh [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20180101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: datatables-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0+20150910+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-sql-exporter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0.ds-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyssh [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20180101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgig [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0~repack-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgig [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.1.0~repack-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-dlang [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-dlang [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kamailio [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kamailio [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.1.0-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-browserslist [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsettings-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1+17.10.20170824-2fakesync1] (ubuntu-qt-packages, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsettings-qt [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1+17.10.20170824-2fakesync1] (ubuntu-qt-packages, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblxi [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snooze [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wafw00f [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblxi [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: snooze [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyraf [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.14+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyraf [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.14+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sreview [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.8.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.8.8-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.5.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-bond-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-bond-core [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2017.10.28-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblivemedia [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2017.10.28-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasmodels [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.97~git20171104-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-browserslist [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wafw00f [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zfs-linux [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zfs-linux [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-sql-exporter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-sql-exporter [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0.ds-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [10.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [10.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-dlang [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kamailio [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-dlang [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kamailio [i386] (bionic-proposed) [5.1.0-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyssh [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20180101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.8.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2017.10.28-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-bond-core [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasmodels [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.97~git20171104-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.8.8-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-bond-core [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblivemedia [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2017.10.28-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sreview [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsettings-qt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1+17.10.20170824-2fakesync1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblxi [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyraf [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.14+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snooze [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsettings-qt [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1+17.10.20170824-2fakesync1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyraf [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.14+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblxi [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted snooze [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted datatables-extensions [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0+20150910+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgig [i386] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0~repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgig [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.1.0~repack-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyssh [i386] (bionic-proposed) [20180101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libplacebo [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stepic [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-time-zone [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sasmodels [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.97~git20171104-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluez (xenial-proposed/main) [5.37-0ubuntu5.1 => 5.37-0ubuntu5.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: holes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kronosnet [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: holes [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kronosnet [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-apputils-python (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1ubuntu2 => 0.4.1-1ubuntu2.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: diaspora-installer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.6.0+debian2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (xenial-proposed/main) [1:8.0-0ubuntu3.7 => 1:8.0-0ubuntu3.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pulseaudio (artful-proposed/main) [1:10.0-2ubuntu3 => 1:10.0-2ubuntu3.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memleax [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: memleax [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: protobuf (xenial-proposed/main) [2.6.1-1.3 => 2.6.1-1.3ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-whisker [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.3-2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: olivetti-mode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.5.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: iem-plugin-suite [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjs-cssrelpreload [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [2.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librecaptcha [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmail-transport-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: woff2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoosex-util-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.006-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: woff2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gajim-appindicatorintegration [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-babel-preset-airbnb [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-js-cookie [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-json3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-background-tasks [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-sass-processor [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-ip [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-hvad [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-json-buffer [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-cli-boxes [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Dot One] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-boxen [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-is-npm [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-fetch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-stream-to-observable [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-latest-version [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-qw [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-strict-uri-encode [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: django-js-reverse [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-tricks [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.11.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: piu-piu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulp-rename [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-plugin-error [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openafs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~pre4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignore-me [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openafs [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.0~pre4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mwclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.8.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmsnumpress [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-grunt-webpack [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmsnumpress [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: partman-base (artful-proposed/main) [187ubuntu3 => 192ubuntu1] (core)
<xnox> Please reject partman-base ^^^ because i am a muppet
<xnox> maybe sil2100 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected partman-base [source] (artful-proposed) [192ubuntu1]
<apw> xnox, ^
<xnox> tah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: py-macaroon-bakery (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.0.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymacaroons (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-0ubuntu1 => 0.12.0-1~ubuntu16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxi-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lxi-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnupg2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.2.4-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnupg2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [2.2.4-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (artful-proposed/main) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 17.2.4-0ubuntu1~17.10.2] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.3] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnupg2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnupg2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.2.4-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-background-tasks [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted django-js-reverse [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignore-me [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-boxen [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-fetch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjs-cssrelpreload [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librecaptcha [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoosex-util-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.006-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplacebo [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libplacebo [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted iem-plugin-suite [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmsnumpress [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kronosnet [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmsnumpress [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxi-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted memleax [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openafs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0~pre4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted woff2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lxi-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openafs [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.0~pre4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted memleax [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted woff2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted holes [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sasmodels [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.97~git20171104-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kronosnet [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: google-apputils-python (artful-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1ubuntu2 => 0.4.1-1ubuntu2.17.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.15 => 1.66.16] (core)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: What were you thinking for 17.10.1 timing?
<tsimonq2> All flavors except Ubuntu Studio seem to be ready, Subiquity isn't tested either, but Ubuntu Server could likely be marked as done.
<sil2100> 17.10.1?
<sil2100> bdmurray: just so you know - I'll be reviewing the mesa uploads now for a/x/t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: pymacaroons (artful-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-1 => 0.12.0-1~ubuntu17.10.1] (no packageset)
<flocculant> slangasek: ftr I pinged studio in their dev channel yesterday at 18:15 to mention artful iso's - no reply since then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: keystone (xenial-proposed/main) [2:9.3.0-0ubuntu3.1 => 2:9.3.0-0ubuntu3.2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it will probably be late afternoon for me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected initramfs-tools [source] (zesty-proposed) [0.125ubuntu9.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (artful-proposed) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~17.10.2]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Alright.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Pacific TZ right?
<tsimonq2> (so two hours behind me?)
<slangasek> yes to Pacific, I don't remember what timezone you're in ;)
<wxl> ooh i didn't know you were pacifc, too?
<wxl> you're not a pacnw'er are you, slangasek ?
<wxl> oh hm you are a member of our loco so *blushes*
<slangasek> wxl: I think you knew this at one point, but I can understand it slipping your mind since I don't go to any loco things ;)
<wxl> slangasek: that and we haven't HAD too many loco things except for the ubuntu hours in salem and the occassional event. you going to be at lfnw this year by chance?
<slangasek> wxl: no, too far :)
<wxl> slangasek: well, it's a whole different state for me, too, but i LOVE that event. lots of great people from our community there, too.
<wxl> i hear OSCON is back in PDX this year, too......
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harmony [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-gulp-flatten [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-nginx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-certbot-apache [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.20.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-oslo.messaging (artful-proposed/main) [5.30.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.30.0-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harmony [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-apache [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.20.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-gulp-flatten [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-certbot-nginx [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.20.0-2]
<ScottE> Does anyone know the status of fixes related to https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2017/CVE-2017-0903.html for ruby? There's still a number of "needs-triage" statuses, however debian has already pushed fixes for many packages/version combinations - https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-0903
<nacc> ScottE: looks like they need triage by the security team (per that page)
<tsimonq2> ScottE: Right, you're probably looking for #ubuntu-hardened. In any case, it's a public Bazaar branch.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok cool, I'm in WI so CT here
<ScottE> Thanks nacc and tsimonq2 - yeah, it's been in that state for a few months now, so hopefully someone here might know. I'll check in with #ubuntu-hardened if I don't hear back from other feelers out on it. Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmail-box-imap4-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.002-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmail-box-pop3-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted awstats [source] (artful-proposed) [7.6+dfsg-1ubuntu0.17.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted awstats [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.4+dfsg-1ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-applets [source] (artful-proposed) [3.26.0-1ubuntu0.1]
<valorie> ooo I'd come down to PDX just to buy slangasek a beer
<valorie> this cycle! the whole team deserves a pitcher each
<tsimonq2> Amen to that!
<tsimonq2> Too bad y'all can't come up to LFNW, that's the only time of year where I get to make it over there :(
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I'd say ride the train up, but it's a rather slow journey
<valorie> beautiful though
<tsimonq2> I've been to PDX once, when my flight was redirected for weather, and it is cool :D
<tsimonq2> (Almost reminds me of what happened when I got to SEA... heh)
<valorie> it's a great little city if you can afford it!
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-12
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Sorry to bother, but anything new with 17.10.1?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: sorry, hit a hard stop here before I got it done.  I'll be working on it yet this evening
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180106) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180108.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful 17.10.1] (20180105) has been added
<tsimonq2> slangasek: np, I just got sick of people poking me ;)
<flocculant> tsimonq2: I don't get that anymore :p
<tsimonq2> flocculant: lucky :P
<slangasek> the above is me renaming the milestone to make the pub scripts happy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Artful 17.10.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Builds: Ubuntu Server i386 [Artful 17.10.1] has been marked as ready
<slangasek> tsimonq2, valorie, wxl (et al): 17.10.1 out
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
<valorie> thank you so much, slangasek
<tsimonq2> slangasek: \o/
<valorie> I owe you at least a pitcher
<slangasek> I'll send email to ubuntu-release about it tomorrow; I'm not otherwise planning any announcements
<tsimonq2> Ok
<valorie> I can start torrenting again!
<flocculant> slangasek: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gromacs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018-1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> slangasek: thanks! someone needs to update https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop to remove the warning
<slangasek> ginggs: yes, I will notify the web team of this
<valorie> time to start zsyncing and seeding all the torrents!
<valorie> thanks to tsimonq2 for making that simpler
<tsimonq2> np :)
<wxl> thanks for all the hard work slangasek !
<wxl> slangasek: re: said pitcher, i'd pitch in for one at lfnw :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gromacs [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2018-1] (no packageset)
<valorie> question to the release team or whoever knows - iterating through cdimage and zsyncing all the 17.10.1 isos I see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/17.10.1/release/ where all those server images are 17.10
<valorie> is that right, that they were not respun?
<dax> it affected x86 systems only, which excludes almost all of those files. i have no idea what ubuntu-17.10-live-server-*.iso are so can't comment on those
<valorie> yeah I've not seen them before, and they aren't on torrent.ubuntu.com
<valorie> but there are torrent files
<valorie> so I would seed 'em
<valorie> but that will have to wait until tomorrow
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-sellside-emitter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-clone-deep [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> can someone run 'queue -Q new -s xenial-proposed -m "use a proper version number" reject py-macaroon-bakery' please?
 * Laney numpty
 * apw looks
<chrisccoulson> Hi, I need someone to approve the adobe-flashplugin partner uploads for trusty -> artful that have been sat there for a few days now
<apw> Laney, I assume you mean Unapproved
<Laney> nein, it is new
<apw> Laney, oh there it is, seems there is also some macaroon stuff in Unapproved, confirmation-bias in operation
<apw> Laney, and gone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected py-macaroon-bakery [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.0.6-1ubuntu1]
<Laney> ya I was checking I didn't numptify those too
<Laney> nothing is beyond my abilities
<Laney> thanks ?
<sil2100> Laney: hey! Since request.cgi is still down, is there some other way to re-run failed tests?
<sil2100> chrisccoulson: hey! Let me take a look at those and see if I have the power (since they're in partner)
<Laney> sil2100: log on to snakefruit and use run-autopkgtest
<Laney> Maybe we could enable that again though, if x86 is generally trustable now
<Laney> the other arches are disabled at a much lower level
<chrisccoulson> sil2100, thanks. You should have the power to do it
<chrisccoulson> There's a section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration specifically for partner updates
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: py-macaroon-bakery (artful-proposed/primary) [0.0.6-1~ubuntu17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: py-macaroon-bakery (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.0.6-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
<sil2100> hm, no tools for doing the review
<sil2100> Will have to do it manually
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (artful-proposed) [1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (zesty-proposed) [1:20180109.1-0ubuntu0.17.04.1]
<sil2100> hmmm, I should have just rejected the zesty one since zesty EOLs tomorrow
<sil2100> Oh well
<apw> sil2100, it will get deleted from -proposed then anyhow, so i don't think any harm done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: designate-dashboard (artful-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> valorie: server-live is the serve image using the new subiquity installer.  It didn't get tested by yesterday, so it didn't get an update released with the others.  Since the bug is only known to affect laptop-class (x86) hardware, that's comparatively low-risk; we didn't pull server off the website at any point
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ums2net [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ums2net [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
<mdeslaur> how to I get openssl promoted out of bionic-proposed? the failing test is for an old version of ruby2.3, there's a newer one, but the retry buttons don't work
<infinity> mdeslaur: Retrying.
<mdeslaur> infinity: is there a script for that, something I could have done myself?
<nacc> infinity: using AA tools, or other permissions?
<infinity> mdeslaur: Nope.
<infinity> nacc: Using AA violence, yes.
<mdeslaur> infinity: ok, thanks!
<nacc> infinity: :)
<infinity> The CGI being broken was probably intentional Specdown mitigation, but I'm not sure.  Will look into that when the dust settles.
<nacc> infinity: yeah, i believe it was done at the same time, per /topic and some IRC chatter at the time
<infinity> Hrm, if you combine those the other way, Meltre sound like some sort of social app for steel workers.
 * nacc quotes the Simpsons: "Hot stuff coming through"
<valorie> thanks slangasek
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-29.32] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-29.32]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1016.17] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1016.17]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parted (artful-proposed/main) [3.2-18 => 3.2-18ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: parted (xenial-proposed/main) [3.2-15 => 3.2-15ubuntu0.1] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (artful-proposed/main) [1:17.10.11 => 1:17.10.12] (core)
<valorie> slangasek: I have one more question about the re-released ISOs - I see nothing for ubuntustudio
<valorie> is that deliberate?
<slangasek> valorie: there were no test results reported for ubuntustudio
<valorie> ok
<valorie> not a good sign for the health of that team
<krytarik> Nope, it isn't.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-29.32~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-29.32~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.3 => 17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.4] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.2.4-0ubuntu1~16.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amd64-microcode (trusty-security/main) [2.20131007.1+really20130710.1 => 2.20131007.1+really20130710.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amd64-microcode (zesty-security/main) [3.20160316.3 => 3.20160316.3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amd64-microcode (xenial-security/main) [2.20160316.1 => 2.20160316.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amd64-microcode [sync] (trusty-security) [2.20131007.1+really20130710.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: amd64-microcode (artful-security/main) [3.20160316.3 => 3.20160316.3] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected amd64-microcode [sync] (artful-security) [3.20160316.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amd64-microcode [sync] (zesty-security) [3.20160316.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted amd64-microcode [sync] (xenial-security) [2.20160316.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-110.133] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cloud-initramfs-tools [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.27ubuntu1.5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-110.133]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-git2r [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spectre-meltdown-checker [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pygerrit2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20171221-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-git2r [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spectre-meltdown-checker [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.27-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spectre-meltdown-checker [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.28-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-110.133~14.04.2] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-110.133~14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wireguard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.20171221-5] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spectre-meltdown-checker [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.29-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Some flavors (including Kubuntu) are starting to declare EOL for Zesty today... what's the timing going to look like for Ubuntu Desktop/Server/etc.? (I doubt it makes a difference, just curious :) )
<valorie> I haven't been seeding it for weeks if not a couple of months
<mparillo> Sometime after 2018-01-05 (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000227.html), I cleared my ZZ VMs to make room for 17.10.1 ISO testing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-apache-exporter [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-apache-exporter [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-cli [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spectre-meltdown-checker [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gromacs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2018-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-display-switch [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmail-box-pop3-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-sellside-emitter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-apache-exporter [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-git2r [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spectre-meltdown-checker [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spectre-meltdown-checker [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.28-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ums2net [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20171221-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gromacs [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2018-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-clone-deep [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pygerrit2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spectre-meltdown-checker [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.27-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.20171221-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmail-box-imap4-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.002-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-git2r [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.21.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-apache-exporter [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ums2net [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-display-switch [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-display-switch [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> <3 @ whoever approved that
<valorie> would be nice to have spectre-meltdown-checker in artful
<valorie> if not, another reason to upgrade now, I guess
<tsimonq2> valorie: You might be interested in talking to someone on the Backports team
<tsimonq2> Maybe they can deliver it there.
<valorie> oh, right
<tsimonq2> Laney maybe? Hi :)
<valorie> yeah, juggling some other stuff
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-07
<vorlon> acheronuk: right, makes sense, thanks
<vorlon> acheronuk: note however that this also means that a 'skiptest' is insufficient; uim won't migrate, which means qt won't migrate because it will increase the uninstallable count
<acheronuk> vorlon: so this from update_output_notest.txt is wrong? https://paste.kde.org/phiiacpxi
<vorlon> acheronuk: well, if we *also* skiptest uim itself, and if the emacs build failure only affects the autopkgtests and not installability, then it would migrate
<acheronuk> regardless, just trying to make progress toward the end goal of migration. I'm aware there are other issues that could block this
<acheronuk> one step at a time....
<vorlon> otoh maybe we just needed to include uim in the triggers for the test
<vorlon> which would almost have been https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/ppc64el/u/uim/20190102_210536_65032@/log.gz except that has all-proposed=1
<acheronuk> ic. in other words add enough other qt sources with uim in proposed as triggers, that it doesn't give up on apt pinning and switch the the proposed pocket anyway?
<acheronuk> *to the
<acheronuk> vorlon: btw, do you know how I might prevent installation of a recommnds font package on the iso? fonts-noto autosynced from debian now recommends fonts-noto-cjk-extra, which bumps Kubuntu and mate iso by ~300MB. blacklisting doesn't work to stop it installing
<jbicha> acheronuk: fonts-noto is only a metapackage. Why don't you just remove it from your seed and pick the font packages you want?
<acheronuk> jbicha: oh, for some reason I though that still packed at least some of the fonts. if not, that might do it. thanks
<krytarik> acheronuk: Only your issue there is plasma-desktop.. >_>
<acheronuk> krytarik: that can be fixed :)
<krytarik> Hands on! :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 => 20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (trusty-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.1 => 20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gce-compute-image-packages (xenial-proposed/universe) [20180905+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (ubuntu-cloud)
<rbalint> sil2100, could you please drop older gce-compute-image-packages from trusty and xenial Unapproved?
<rbalint> sil2100, also could you please accept the latest ones to all releases if your SRU time permits? :-)
<sil2100> rbalint: sure! Hopefully I'll get to that soon, for now I'm doing proposed->updates
<sil2100> (there's a lot of that)
<LocutusOfBorg> sure vorlon sorry for that, I'll take care in case nobody does it
<LocutusOfBorg> coreycb, FYI, the python mysql dropin replacement is making all the upstream testsuite fail... I think it might be time to drop it... what do you think? https://github.com/django/django/pull/10824
<gitbot> django issue (Pull request) 10824 in django "Use pymysql as a drop-in replacement for MySQLdb." [Open]
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't know why you introduced it, but it seems to be causing a lot of pain, and bot mysqldb and pymysql are in main...
<LocutusOfBorg> you switched them on 24/08/2015 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-django/1.7.9-1ubuntu3 and 15 days later pymysql got MIRed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I hope he will action on the issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1810772
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1810772 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "firefox/thunderbird: please drop llvm-4.0 and switch to versionless alternative" [High,New]
<coreycb> LocutusOfBorg: I think the problem at the time at least was that upstream openstack was moving to pymysql and it was our understanding that only one client would be maintained in main. but if both can be in main I don't see any reason to keep that patch. there's another patch in sqlalchemy too.
<coreycb> jamespage: what do you think about dropping the pymysql patches? ^
<jamespage> coreycb: that's ok but the side effect is that anywhere a connection string is not qualified with pymysql+ we need to make that change as well
<jamespage> i.e. in the charms at least
<jamespage> coreycb: django is not the only touch point right?
<coreycb> jamespage: good point. django and sqlalchemy but i'm not entirely sure if something else may have been affected.
<coreycb> jamespage: alright well seems like a good time in the release to take the risk so I'll go ahead and drop those patches
<LocutusOfBorg> coreycb, too late, I dropped it already... if you mean python-django
<coreycb> LocutusOfBorg: ah, thanks then :) I'll get sqlalchemy
<LocutusOfBorg> as you wish, I can do it too :D
<coreycb> LocutusOfBorg: i have it building. it should just be a sync.
<LocutusOfBorg> oh sync sync sync nice!
<LocutusOfBorg> at least, reintroducing patches later seems feasible enough
<LocutusOfBorg> LOL
<LocutusOfBorg> sqlalchemy was wrong...
<LocutusOfBorg> -Suggests: python-sqlalchemy-doc, python-psycopg2, python-mysqldb (>= 1.2.1-p2-2),
<LocutusOfBorg> +Suggests: python-sqlalchemy-doc, python-psycopg2, python-pymysql (>= 1.2.1-p2-2),
<LocutusOfBorg> the latest version for pymysql is 0.9.2-2 :D
<coreycb> LocutusOfBorg: ah, well it's synced now
<LocutusOfBorg> it was only a suggest, this is probably why britney didn't complain...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.0-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> coreycb, maybe you know... why is this not working? reverse-depends -c main -b src:python-pymysql -r disco
<LocutusOfBorg> for some reasons even django is not there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.0-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<coreycb> LocutusOfBorg: maybe drop the -b ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.0-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.0-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.0-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> coreycb, I tried also dropping "src:", nothing
<LocutusOfBorg> in the meanwhile django migrated
<coreycb> LocutusOfBorg: try dropping -b and adding -s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: corosync [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.0-1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (cosmic-proposed) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (bionic-proposed) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.0]
<acheronuk> cyphermox: hi. I'm a big out of depth debugging LP: #1810647
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1810647 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-setup-console crashes when non English language is selected in KDE front end" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1810647
<acheronuk> I don't suppose you can see anything obvious, seeing as you are much more familiar with what that is doing
<cyphermox> acheronuk: I'd wager it has something to do with the KeyError: 'Deutsch'  error in UbiquityDebug.txt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (xenial-proposed) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
<cyphermox> that said, sorry, I can't really spend more time on it -- I think this might be some mixup caused by using a translated string where an untranslated one should be used?
<acheronuk> cyphermox: yeah, I got that far. any insight helps :)
<cyphermox> acheronuk: ok
<cyphermox> acheronuk: check if /usr/lib/ubiquity/console-setup/kbdnames.gz contains anything
<acheronuk> I was just asking, as you might spot somthing in a few mins that might take me hours!
<acheronuk> ok
<cyphermox> maybe the seed is missing some little piece of the keyboard handling packages - especially some x11* bit
<cyphermox> I checked the "obvious"  x11-xkb-utils, but that' s there
<acheronuk> ok. ok I'll do an compare between the Kubuntu installed packages and another flavour that works
<cyphermox> maybe keep that until later, since that might be very effort intensive :)
<cyphermox> hrm, kbdnames.gz would have to contain the same thing as every other flavor, it comes straight from ubiquity
<acheronuk> cyphermox: tried to get some of the values: https://i.imgur.com/QCHMQgQ.png
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdfminer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20181108+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted corosync [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
<acheronuk> cyphermox: ummm. I meant to do this in #ubuntu-installer. sorry :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gce-compute-image-packages [source] (trusty-proposed) [20181206+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
<LocutusOfBorg> coreycb, so neutron nova and python-oslo.db needs to update their dependency?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1031.36] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zdbsp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hedgewars (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.24.1-dfsg-2ubuntu1 => 0.9.25-5~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: hedgewars (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.24.1-dfsg-4build2 => 0.9.25-5~ubuntu18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zdbsp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zdbsp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zdbsp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: heudiconv [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zdbsp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zdbsp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2] (no packageset)
<vorlon> acheronuk, tsimonq2, valorie, wxl[m]: Kubuntu disco-desktop-amd64.iso daily is currently oversized, but it looks like no one from Kubuntu team is currently getting notifications about this.  Would you care to give me a list of email addresses that we should send these notifications to?
<acheronuk> vorlon: I rebuilt it earlier after some changes, and it is now 1.8GB
<acheronuk> from 2.1GB
<acheronuk> ubuntu-mate is 2.3GB though. fonts-noto to blame again I think
<acheronuk> I let Martin know on telegram yesterday
<acheronuk> vorlon: for me, you can send to rikmills at kubuntu dot org
<tsimonq2> vorlon: You can send notices for me to tsimonq2@kubuntu.org
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<acheronuk> ^^ that also :)
<vorlon> thanks, added you both - and yeah, the email I'm looking at is 6 hours out of date, whoops ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: unity-scope-gnote (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu2]
<vorlon> bluesabre: ^^ similar question for xubuntu - is there an email address we should be notifying in case of oversized xubuntu images (and image build failures)?
<vorlon> Wimpress: ^^ and for ubuntu-mate, same question; who should be notified?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted heudiconv [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zdbsp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zdbsp [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zdbsp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zdbsp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zdbsp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zdbsp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.19+20181027+dfsg.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (bionic-proposed/main) [2:17.0.7-0ubuntu1 => 2:17.0.7-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:18.0.3-0ubuntu1 => 2:18.0.3-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: re2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101+dfsg-2] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu9 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (disco-proposed/main) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu9 => 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu9] (core)
<bluesabre> vorlon: xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com should suffice
<vorlon> bluesabre: done, thanks
<vorlon> jbicha: I think you missed subscribing ubuntu-archive to LP: #1802697
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1802697 in rarian (Ubuntu) "Remove rarian from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1802697
<jbicha> I'm surprised you didn't go ahead and remove rarian too! thanks though :)
<rbalint> hi, i'd like to start the transition of libnfs in Debian and in Ubuntu if no-one opposes
<rbalint> it is a small one https://release.debian.org/transitions/html/auto-libnfs.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20190101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [20190101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20190101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [20190101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20190101+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted re2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [20190101+dfsg-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, I had to merge php-defaults
<LocutusOfBorg> because due to version constraints, stuff like e.g. php-apcu was not installable
<LocutusOfBorg> or php-memcached
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1031.36]
<juliank> Laney: Looking at the networkmanager/dnsmasq mess, should we just revert the upstream commit in dnsmasq that broke things?
<juliank> would at least get stuff unblocked a bit
 * juliank is trying to get gnutls28 migrated
<Laney> juliank: don't know, maybe talk to Robie/server team about that?
<Laney> I was/am hoping to poke upstream into fixing it or at least giving me enough information on how to
<Laney> but I'm a clueless person really, if someone with more clue doesn't mind doing that to unblock the situation then cool by me
<juliank> rbasak: ^ Laney found the commit in dnsmasq that caused the regression in network-manager tests, namely http://thekelleys.org.uk/gitweb/?p=dnsmasq.git;a=commitdiff;h=0a496f059c1e9d75c33cce4c1211d58422ba4f62;hp=e27825b0ef1e79ab05b1752c8c838cb43ad39d79
<juliank> rbasak: We could revert that temporarily to unblock things while getting a proper fix
<juliank> this restores a problem with RAs not being sent, but should not cause any regressions compared to stable releases
<Laney> or you can do something hacky like add a static bool to only do that codepath one time
 * rbasak looks
<juliank> Laney: static seems wrong though, because this is supposed to run once per interface
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> the proposal I suggest upstream checked a field in the struct
<Laney> 🤷
<rbasak> I agree that reverting seems unlikely to cause any regressions from our perspective. But what happens if an upstream fix never arrives?
<juliank> the patch certainly makes sense logically, as setting the new address before doing RAs is more correct, but I don't see it mkaing a difference as we are not starting anything yet.
<rbasak> I'm not keen on having to maintain that patch then, as I guess no Ubuntu dev really understands it?
<rbasak> Feels to me that there's some kind of latent state management bug upstream.
<rbasak> Does the regression being introduced actually cause a problem for us? Or just the dep8 failure?
<rbasak> I'd prefer to skip/modify the test and not carry the patch if it actually won't be damanging to us.
<Laney> someone else posted a thread on the upstream list about infinite RAs
<Laney> that person said it randomly went away for them, but ...
<juliank> dnsmasq code is terrible
<juliank> I feel like there is definitely a bug in there
<juliank> Laney: I wonder what happens if we insert a break at the end of the if in the upstream patch.
<juliank> Currently, this is overriding _all_ non-template entries with a smaller prefix for the same subnet
<Laney> I'd advise you to take any suggestions to the mailing list
<juliank> and then starts doing ra on them all
<juliank> Laney: That's only reliable reproducble on the infra, right?
<Laney> that's where I've been doing it
<Laney> download a deb into temp/ and find my command in history
<juliank> Laney: um, what was the hostname again? Seems I forgot it
<juliank> and my bash_history forgot it too
<Laney> wendigo
<juliank> thanks
<juliank> oh nice, it's a 1.0 package, not a 3.0 quilt
<juliank> and no patch queue either
<Laney> the maintainer is the upstream developer, don't think it matters that much
<Laney> actually it made it nice and easy for me to test out changes :-)
<juliank> well, that explains a lot
<LocutusOfBorg> do we know that armhf autopkgtests are loosing work?
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. autopkgtest for php-horde-listheaders/unknown: armhf: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... network issue
<juliank> rbasak: mysql-5.7 (and probably other versions) tests fail because one tests expects an event of date 2018-12-31 to be recorded, but it's in the past and hence dropped... fun
<juliank> This should fix it: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HK3p28KNkz/
<juliank> This was fixed upstream in 5.7.26, but that's not been released, and I don't know if they have a public git to find their patch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mando [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-3] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> juliank, https://github.com/mysql/mysql-server/tree/5.7 ?
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: Well, that does not contain this year's commits
<juliank> I think they dump code after release?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... you are right... it was saying "updated 5 days ago", but probably that is the last pull/issue commented/opened
<rbasak> juliank: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-3] (no packageset)
<juliank> E: Failed to fetch http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lz4/liblz4-1_1.8.3-1ubuntu1_armhf.deb  Could not connect to ftpmaster.internal:80 (91.189.89.99), connection timed out
<juliank> wooho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.0-3] (no packageset)
 * LocutusOfBorg retries some armhf tests
<ahasenack> I'm checking backuppc on armhf again, it runs in a lxd and for some reason a regular user cannot run "/bin/ping6", which is a symlink to the suid root binary /bin/ping
<ahasenack> it's hard to get my hands on an armhf lxd
<Laney> vorlon was looking into that
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack, iputils is to blame
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: how so?
<LocutusOfBorg> meh, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iputils/3:20180629-2ubuntu2 some fscap missing on lxd, so the bit are not set, something denies
<ahasenack> I see
<ahasenack> "everywhere including lxd"
<LocutusOfBorg> I missed it, because the last good test has already the bad iputils, but the problem is that during upgrade from old to new, the bit was already set
<LocutusOfBorg> so we got the issue once it migrated, because new installation of the tool fails
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mando [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.4-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.8.0-3]
<ahasenack> you mean when the image is generated with that iputils?
<LocutusOfBorg> yep
<LocutusOfBorg> so we need probably a new lxc on the infra, or something like that, and vorlon is having a look iirc
<ahasenack> ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20181205.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1:20190108.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (trusty-proposed/partner) [1:20181205.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 => 1:20190108.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (cosmic-proposed/partner) [1:20181205.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 => 1:20190108.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20181205.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1:20190108.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
<juliank> There are 3 regressions left for gnutls28; the gnupg2 one should be fixed by gnupg2 in proposed
<juliank> systemd fails its boot smoke test on arm64
<juliank> and network-manager still hits the dnsmasq bug (which is in release), but only on ppc64el
<juliank> The new gnutls28 is also causing a lot of unrelated test failures, because it's needed by new libraries in proposed but not pulled in correctly
<juliank> So, it seems the best thing to do is to move ahead here
<Laney> want to upload that dnsmasq revert?
<Laney> If it comes down to the unrelated systemd thing we could go for a skiptest
<juliank> Laney: I think we should skiptest with both, and keep dnsmasq as-is for now
<Laney> why's that then?
<juliank> I'm starting to lose track of the uploads
<juliank> but um, I can upload it. But there might very well be tests in reverse deps that fail because they depend on stuff linked against the new gnutls28
<juliank> which is what I'm hitting with gnupg2 right now
<juliank> which I uploaded for gnutls28 :)
<juliank> Releasing gnutls28 first, we simply get a lot more working autopkgtests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:20190108.1-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:20190108.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:20190108.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<Laney> We can retry n-m with gnutls28/dnsmasq/nm and then when it goes green, add the skiptest and then retry everything else after gnutls28 migrates
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted adobe-flashplugin [source] (trusty-proposed) [1:20190108.1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1]
 * Laney has done similar with gnupg2 triggered by gnutls28 just now
<juliank> I'll do dnsmasq now :)
<juliank> in any case, gnutls 3.6.5 is a quite some annoyance
<juliank> I missed that they bumped up shlibs deps for all symbols to 3.6.5 when I uploaded it
<juliank> there are nicer ways to handle adding new members to enums
<juliank> no actually not
<juliank> Laney: FWIW, my idea for dnsmasq did not help
<juliank> I hope upstream figures out the issue
<Laney> indeed
<Laney> presumably if it's a real problem other people will start to report it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager-applet [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.10-2ubuntu2]
<jamespage> bdmurray: ta :-)
<bdmurray> jamespage: no problem, sorry for any delay
<jamespage> bdmurray: no worries it was a odd one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:18.10.11.3]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg, Laney, ahasenack: I looked into it, I did deploy the new lxd and it didn't change the results.  I don't know why the images are ending up without the fscaps set, and I need guidance from stgraber here (or else we should revert iputils)
<stgraber> vorlon: what image is used for this exactly?
<juliank> Laney: Just retriggered nm with gnutls28,dnsmasq,nm; hopefully this passes
<juliank> Well, all triggers: ['gnutls28/3.6.5-2ubuntu1', 'gobject-introspection/1.58.3-1', 'network-manager/1.12.6-0ubuntu3', 'dnsmasq/2.80-1ubuntu1']
<vorlon> stgraber: images:ubuntu/$series/armhf
<juliank> oh well, should have added wpa to the list of triggers
<cyphermox> could someone please review grub2 amd64/arm64 binaries in the unapproved queue for disco?
<stgraber> vorlon: ok, let me check that one, maybe there's something wrong in our build process that'd explain this
<stgraber> vorlon: IIRC we mostly tested the cloud images so far for fscaps
<vorlon> stgraber: I've already checked, the image as imported does have the fscap in the squashfs
<stgraber> ah, ok, so that's not the issue then
<vorlon> but if I launch that image, the fscap is missing
<stgraber> vorlon: what kernel is running on those systems?
<vorlon> stgraber: 4.4.0-128-generic
<vorlon> do we need bionic?
<stgraber> vorlon: what binary have you been using for testing caps?
<vorlon> stgraber: /bin/ping
<stgraber> ok, so that looks good on the amd64 image, getcap shows the cap inside the container on my system
<stgraber> let me test on armhf now
<vorlon> stgraber: on xenial w/ lxd from backports?
<stgraber> vorlon: and you said it's on btrfs I think, right?
<vorlon> stgraber: /var/lib/lxd/storage-pools/default is btrfs yes
<vorlon> and I confirmed that if I manually set the cap on the file in that tree, the fs does take it
<stgraber> so that's running setcap from inside the container then?
<vorlon> stgraber: I don't know that I tried that, I was trying from the host before. let me se
<vorlon> # setcap cap_net_raw+ep /bin/ping
<vorlon> Failed to set capabilities on file `/bin/ping' (Operation not permitted)
<vorlon> The value of the capability argument is not permitted for a file. Or the file is not a regular (non-symlink) file
<stgraber> ah, so that may be a kernel issue after all
<stgraber> let me track exactly when fscapsv3 landed
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> meanwhile, how about if I just try rebooting to the latest kernel ;P
<infinity> vorlon: Are those trusty or xenial hosts?
<vorlon> infinity: xenial
<infinity> vorlon: If xenial, maybe running the bionic HWE kernel would be a solid plan.
<stgraber> yeah, 4.15 has it for sure, so that's an option but I thought we had this backported
<stgraber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1778286
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778286 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Backport namespaced fscaps to xenial 4.4" [Medium,Fix released]
<stgraber> ah, you're on -128, this says -134 has it
<vorlon> ok
<infinity> Ahh, maybe it's just an upgrade away then.  Nice.
<vorlon> tada
<stgraber> hopefully that's the only issue :)
<vorlon> sorry, didn't realize this was a recently-landed bit on the kernel side
<vorlon> I'll go through and reboot all the hosts
<vorlon> (after checking that the fscap is preserved in a fresh launch)
<stgraber> vorlon: /var/log/lxd/lxd.log should show a summary of kernel features on startup, including whether fscaps v3 are supported (I just checked that I backported that change to 3.0.3 too)
<vorlon> stgraber: ack, thanks
<vorlon> stgraber: so a fresh launch still doesn't have the fscap
<infinity> Of course, all of this highlights a different bug, that autopkgtest (ch)roots are way too fat. :P
<infinity> ping really shouldn't be there.
<stgraber> vorlon: do you see fscaps support detected in /var/log/lxd/lxd.log?
<stgraber> should look like:
<stgraber> t=2018-12-28T10:36:22+0000 lvl=info msg=" - unprivileged file capabilities: yes"
<vorlon> infinity: the autopkgtest fs is not stock; we can tune as appropriate
<vorlon> stgraber: that line is there, yes
<stgraber> vorlon: ok, did you do the full dance of removing the image with "lxc image delete", then creating a container again?
<infinity> vorlon: Yeah, but I suspect we can't pare it down to essential-only, because it needs to be a live, bootable thing, unless we reengineer to run autopkgtest in a chroot on top of the booted root.
<vorlon> stgraber: I did not, that's what I'm doing now
<stgraber> vorlon: ok, so what should be an identical setup on x86 works here. kernel is 4.4.0-141-generic, storage pool is btrfs, lxd is 3.0.3 from backports and getcap looks happy
<vorlon> stgraber: 'lxc image delete b6c9401e848a' which appears to be the current fingerprint of images:ubuntu/disco/armhf; lxc launch ; getcap still returns empty
<stgraber> vorlon: how do I get to the system you're on? I'm on wendigo as prod-ues-proposed-migration but can't remember what juju magic to do from there
<vorlon> stgraber: ssh -o StrictHostKeyChecking=no -o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null -i .ssh/scalingstack-bos02-id_rsa ubuntu@10.44.41.11
<stgraber> ah, that one is on dir backend
<stgraber> trying on btrfs quickly to see if that somehow makes a difference
<stgraber> nope, no difference
<stgraber> ah, out of date squashfs-tools maybe?
<infinity> dist-upgrade instead of selective upgrades? :P
<stgraber> ubuntu@lxd-armhf1:~$ lxc launch images:ubuntu/disco/armhf fscaps
<stgraber> Creating fscaps
<stgraber> Starting fscaps
<stgraber> ubuntu@lxd-armhf1:~$ lxc exec fscaps -- getcap /bin/ping
<stgraber> /bin/ping = cap_net_raw+ep
<stgraber> ubuntu@lxd-armhf1:~$
<stgraber> vorlon: ^ there you go
<stgraber> all you needed is to apply package updates :)
<stgraber> out of date kernel and out of date squashfs-tools caused the issue
<stgraber> infinity: yeah, I'm not used to dealing with systems that don't have their package updates applied daily with unattended-upgrade, otherwise we'd have sorted this out much faster :)
<vorlon> stgraber: ah oops
<vorlon> stgraber: thanks, I'll get the others updated now
<vorlon> but yeah, we're using the u-u defaults (security updates only)
<infinity> That doesn't seem sane if we're using an lxd from backports.
<infinity> Doesn't backports depend on updates?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
<infinity> It sure does.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chaosread [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dh-vim-addon [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chaosread [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chaosread [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-shade [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.30.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chaosread [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected raspi3-firmware [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20181112-1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected raspi3-firmware [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.20181112-1ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
<juliank> Laney: ok, we're down to the systemd "regression" on arm64 now, which is the usual "there's still a running service at the end" thing (in this case, it's the user-runtime-dir@119.service)
<juliank> so, please force-skiptest gnutls28/3.6.5-2ubuntu1  # systemd has its common remaining service type of failure in boot smoke test
<Laney> juliank: yep, k, hopefully one day that'll get fixed...
 * juliank throws stuff at x n o x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnfs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.0-1] (kubuntu)
<juliank> Oh, this should be unblocking apt too, gotta retry that later
<acheronuk> could pyqt5 be skiptested please? this is another that is blocked by the apport fail which is not its fault, and is a partial blocker of the Qt transition
<ahasenack> vorlon: will you also retry the armhf failed tests, or should each one take care of its own?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chaosread [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: chaosread [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utox [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> ahasenack: I've retried the failed backuppc test twice now but don't see any results coming out; still looking
<vorlon> infinity: "depend on updates" - well it doesn't have a versioned dep on squashfs-tools
<ahasenack> vorlon: you mean, your retries are not showing up here? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/backuppc/disco/armhf
<vorlon> ahasenack: exactly
<ahasenack> vorlon: #is was sorting out through some bileto issues today, I don't know how much that is shared with autopkgtests
<vorlon> not at all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock [source] (cosmic-proposed) [63ubuntu1.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:18.0.3-0ubuntu2]
<infinity> vorlon: Sure, I didn't mean lxd had an explicit dep, I mean that backports builds against updates, so might depend on updates, so using backports and not updates isn't really a supported configuration.
<vorlon> infinity: right, but partial upgrades *are* expected to work
<vorlon> yes, dist-upgrading would've avoided this bug
<infinity> vorlon: To be fair, the partial upgrade did work.  You just didn't get the new feature enabled.  Nothing old broke.
<vorlon> anyway, I think I have succeeded in putting all the bits in place for a test to pass
<vorlon> infinity: ok, that is fair :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted nova [source] (bionic-proposed) [2:17.0.7-0ubuntu2]
<vorlon> all the bits> I mean, except for the 3 hosts that I've politely avoided rebooting while there are long-running tests in progress, and of course that's one of the hosts that picked up my latest retry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: utox [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.542.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted alsa-lib [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.3-5ubuntu0.2]
<ahasenack> vorlon: :)
<acheronuk> vorlon: could you skiptest pyqt5 please?
<vorlon> ahasenack: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/backuppc/disco/armhf
<vorlon> acheronuk: want to give me a rationale with that request? :)
<ahasenack> vorlon: \o/
<vorlon> acheronuk: ah, apport.  ok
<acheronuk> vorlon: the failing test is apport, which is/was the valgrinf/usrmerge issue, and not anything to do with pyqt5
<acheronuk> vorlon: yup
<acheronuk> thanks
<vorlon> acheronuk: done
<acheronuk> vorlon: thank you. can see now what else may block Qt....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gjs [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.52.5-0ubuntu18.04.1]
<acheronuk> vorlon: looks like that finished oof the Qt transition :)
<acheronuk> *off
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gparted [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.30.0-3ubuntu2]
<mitya57> \o/ \o/ Thanks acheronuk and vorlon for helping with it!
<teward> bdmurray: thanks for accepting gparted into proposed, once it's up I can do some testing, I'm sure if I ask psusi to take a look too that might not hurt, since they're designated maintainer it seems.
<vorlon> acheronuk: spiff
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chaosread [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chaosread [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utox [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chaosread [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utox [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chaosread [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chaosread [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-shade [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.30.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utox [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted chaosread [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utox [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dh-vim-addon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted utox [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: distorm3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.1-3] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> something wrong with autotest runners, or the status reporting from them?
<acheronuk> I see many tests as running for 7 hrs plus, that never normally would
<acheronuk> a lot seem to be stuck at "dpkg-buildpackage: info: binary-only upload (no source included)"
<acheronuk> maybe it will clear in a bit, but that seems odd
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted distorm3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.4.1-3]
<acheronuk> processing of the test queue for amd64, i386, s390x does seem to be stalled, or at least desperately slow
<Laney> It's doing stuff
<Laney> KDE's tests don't really help, as always
<acheronuk> typically as soon as someone else looks, the things that did seem stalled seem to have exited at least. :/
<acheronuk> thanks
<acheronuk> and for example the amd64 queue just dropped from 105 to 62 in one page refresh, which is quite suss
<acheronuk> anyway, as long as things are moving :)
<acheronuk> then back up to 105! odd
<acheronuk> may have clicked an old unrefreshed tab there. apologies
<dgadomski> hi rbasak, could you please publish cups for Xenial (2.1.3-4ubuntu0.7), Bionic (2.2.7-1ubuntu2.3) and Cosmic (2.2.8-5ubuntu1.2)?
<rbasak> dgadomski: have you looked at the failures on the pending-sru page please?
<dgadomski> rbasak: is the failed build for s390 blocking the release?
<rbasak> dgadomski: yes, and also the autopkgtest failures.
<rbasak> (which need examining to see if they are false positives)
<dgadomski> ack, I see, thanks for explaining that
<ahasenack> everytime ocfs2-tools is synced from debian, we have to update a hint for s390x:
<ahasenack> # Was skipped in lxc, never passed in a vm, not supported on big-endian
<ahasenack> # https://github.com/markfasheh/ocfs2-tools/issues/22
<ahasenack> force-badtest ocfs2-tools/1.8.5-6ubuntu1/s390x
<gitbot> markfasheh issue 22 in ocfs2-tools "o2image fails on s390x (big endian)" [Open]
<ahasenack> question: shouldn't we just skip the test in that arch?
<ahasenack> or maybe even not build it for s390x, I'm not sure how impacting the lack of support for big-endian is, if it's just some tool that fails, or the whole thing is useless there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2 => 1:6.1.4-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libreoffice-l10n (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:6.1.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.2 => 1:6.1.4-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (trusty-proposed/main) [1.34.17 => 1.34.18] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.15 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16] (core)
<cyphermox> rbasak: would you have time to review grub2, grub2-signed in trusty unapproved? just the newer upload I just did, it includes what was already in the queue
<rbasak> cyphermox: looks big and scary :(
<Laney> doko: hi there, could you look at the openjdk-lts tests please? something's changed and they're trying to create over 6G of artifacts and this is breaking stuff
<rbasak> Maybe best to leave it to someone more familiar?
<Laney> no results, because the test runs are breaking and not failing
<Laney> well, you can have https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mkcpP5htT4/
<tdaitx> Laney: do you mean it is leaving 6+ GB of data in the artifact directory after runs?
<tdaitx> it might create a lot of data there but should remove those after each test
<Laney> hey tdaitx, that's right
<Laney> Seems it's not cleaning it up in some cases, maybe when it fails?
<Laney> that pastebin shows the 'jdk' test is failing
<tdaitx> hmm, it should clean up even when killed
<tdaitx> I will take a look and try to reproduce
<Laney> it's mostly in the JTwork directory, you can see some ENOSPC errors at the end
<Laney> thanks!
<Laney> in the meantime I blacklisted it so we don't kill more things while this is unfixed
<Laney> let me know when to remove that
<cyphermox> rbasak: sorry, pretty much everything I do is big and scary
<cyphermox> fwiw, it's a straight backport of patches in other releases already. they had no meaningful changes (just quilt refresh for two or three patches)
<cyphermox> but that's why it'll be in -proposed so we can make sure everything works
<juliank> I'm retrying all mariadb-10.1 failures against the proposed one now
<juliank> done. this should unblock rsync, krb5, and jemalloc
<rbasak> juliank: thank you for sorting mariadb-10.1.
<rbasak> I'm just about to upload a mysql-5.7 to unstable with your fix
<rbasak> Incidentally a mariadb-10.3 is available in unstable (and has been for a few weeks)
<rbasak> It isn't getting autosynced because it takes over libmariadbclient18 AFAICT
<rbasak> However I'm also planning MySQL 8.0 real soon now.
<rbasak> So I might leave MariaDB alone for a bit.
<juliank> rbasak: mariadb used "2030-12-31 21:01:22" as the fix, btw, so that gives us a bit more time until it breaks again
<juliank> excuses says wget-udeb/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libpcre3-udeb (>= 1:8.35)
<juliank> what's going on there?
<juliank> it seems libpcre3-udeb moved to universe, while wget-udeb is still in main?
<juliank> wget{,-udeb} in proposed was built against pcre2 for a few hours yesterday
<juliank> but I reuploaded it to build against pcre3 as pcre2 is not in main yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: syslinux (cosmic-proposed/main) [3:6.04~git20171011.af7e95c3+dfsg1-4ubuntu1 => 3:6.04~git20171011.af7e95c3+dfsg1-4ubuntu1.18.10.1] (core)
<cyphermox> rbasak: would you prefer I ask someone else about grub2?
<bdmurray> sil2100: Could you have a look at my archive-tools MP?
<rbasak> cyphermox: yes. Sorry, I thought I conveyed that earlier.
<cyphermox> rbasak: wasn't obvious. okay, will do :)
<cyphermox> vorlon: bdmurray: would one of you have time to review the grub2 in trusty unapproved queue please? I'm asking because you might have reviewed such a Secure Boot backport SRU before.
<bdmurray> cyphermox: Probably not today, but maybe tomorrow
<cyphermox> thanks
<sil2100> bdmurray: sure
<sil2100> Just need a few moments
<sil2100> bdmurray: ah, so it was a bug I did not see those yellow ones when switching to Incomplete
<sil2100> And I thought it was just me doing something funny
<sil2100> bdmurray: I remember this working before, did the task self_link change?
<juliank> Laney: I merged the in-archive autopkgtest to 5.7, maybe that fixes its failing autopkgtests
<juliank> I wonder if we should not build the in-archive one from our git one
<juliank> with the changes we actually run with in it
<Laney> there are no changes any more
<juliank> Well, if there are any again
<juliank> The in-archive one still has lxd changes from stgraber
<juliank> oh, the new autopkgtest already is in proposed
<juliank> silly me
<juliank> and it fails to
<juliank> o
<juliank> Also, autopkgtest with qemu backend fails completely for me
<Laney> #debci might be able to help
<juliank> just times out setting up
<Laney> for both of those
<juliank> right
<juliank> I'll let tomorrow julian talk there
<Laney> there are recent qemu fixes in git, not sure if those are in 5.7 or not
 * Laney runs from a clone
<Laney> (& qemu was working today)
<juliank> ok
<juliank> I'll check that
 * Laney high fives cascardo for that
<ahasenack> hints update for ocfs2-tools: https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/britney/ocfs2-s390x/+merge/361556
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uglify-js [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rdkit [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [201809.1+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ufw (cosmic-proposed/main) [0.35-6 => 0.36-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ufw (bionic-proposed/main) [0.35-5 => 0.36-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exempi [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exempi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exempi [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exempi [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uglify-js [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.4.9-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exempi [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: exempi [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.5.0-2] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: raspi3-firmware (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [1.20171201-3 => 1.20180919-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exempi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exempi [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exempi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [armhf] (disco-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uglify-js [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.4.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exempi [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exempi [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [i386] (disco-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uglify-js [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.4.9-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted exempi [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [s390x] (disco-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rdkit [arm64] (disco-proposed) [201809.1+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (bionic-proposed/main) [3.90ubuntu3 => 3.90ubuntu3.18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flash-kernel (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.90ubuntu3 => 3.90ubuntu3.18.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lighttpd [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, good morning! When you have some time for it, could you please have a look at libreoffice{,-l10n} 1:6.1.4-0ubuntu0.18.10.1 in the cosmic queue and approve?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hey! Ok, let me try picking that up
<oSoMoN> cheers!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: eglexternalplatform (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0+git20181101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: egl-wayland (disco-proposed/primary) [1:1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (cosmic-proposed/main) [18.2.2-0ubuntu1 => 18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.10.1] (core, xorg)
<doko> Laney: I'll leave that to tdaitx
<doko> Laney, seb128: glib2.0's autopkg tests fail, and the the version in proposed ftbfs
<doko> blocking python packages ...
<doko> apw: please look at the linux autopkg test failures. blocks gcc-* for a month or so ...
<apw> doko, didn't sforshee already look those over ...
<Laney> known, being worked on
<doko> ta. apw: ENOCLUE, version mismatch for a hint?
<seb128> doko, we have a nice report page that tell us about those issues, but thx for the ping anyway :)
<apw> doko, will find out
<doko> seb128: I'm not pinging every package. Just the stuff that blocks some core packages
<seb128> doko, that doesn't change the fact that we have a report and that the ping is not necessary, especially for things that are recent (that glib sync is less than a week old, it's like it was stucked for ages)
<doko> Laney: what is the size limit for those articfacts?
<Laney> there isn't one atm
<Laney> wouldn't really expect more than a few megs though ideally
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: graphite2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [1.3.13-6] (core)
<ahasenack> hi, could someone from the release team please review this to unblock ocfs2-tools?
<ahasenack> https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/britney/ocfs2-s390x/+merge/361556
<ahasenack> and question for the release team: I asked upstream if this means ocfs2-tools just doesn't work on s390x, and the answer is that yeah, it does not work: https://github.com/markfasheh/ocfs2-tools/issues/22#issuecomment-452931021
<gitbot> markfasheh issue 22 in ocfs2-tools "o2image fails on s390x (big endian)" [Open]
<ahasenack> so should we skip that test in s390x entirely? Or perhaps change the version to 'all' in the mp above?
<LocutusOfBorg> ahasenack, https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/360672
<LocutusOfBorg> nobody cared so far...
<jbicha> please remove birdtray/s390x, it's intentionally not built there now because thunderbird is not available on s390x currently
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: symfony is good on armhf now, right?
<ahasenack> oh, i see, they haven't *dropped* the hint
<ahasenack> vorlon: you once told me you could be pinged directly :) ^ LocutusOfBorg's and mine
<LocutusOfBorg> I stopped rebasing my hints, because I don't know how to do it with bzr...
<tdaitx> Laney: in about two weeks there will be a security update for openjdk-lts in cosmic, would it be ok to wait until then?
<tdaitx> (for the autopkgtest fix)
<Laney> tdaitx: I've blacklisted the tests so they're not running in any case
<tdaitx> I'm planning to upload the fix to disco meanwhile
<Laney> did you find the bug?
<tdaitx> Laney: yes, I did
<Laney> 🙌
<roaksoax> win 2
<tdaitx> Laney: does the blacklist affect all releases or are you able to just filter out cosmic?
<Laney> tdaitx: It's per release so I can drop disco
<Laney> If you want to upload to a PPA then we can do a manual run first to see if it works in production
<tdaitx> Laney: nice, I will upload it and let you know when the package is built (which means sometime tomorrow)
<Laney> nod
<tdaitx> thanks!
<Laney> doko: I fixed a bug in autopkgtest that should make those glib2.0 results for python3-stdlib-extensions go green
<vorlon> ahasenack: sorry, was that a pointer just to https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/britney/hints-ubuntu/+merge/360672 or was there something else?
<ahasenack> vorlon: also to https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/britney/ocfs2-s390x/+merge/361556
<vorlon> ok
<ahasenack> vorlon: and the question if we shouldn't make that a "/all/s390x" one instead
<ahasenack> or change the test to exit 0 (fake success) if arch == s390x, given the response in the ticket
<vorlon> ahasenack: the existing convention is to use per-version hints for "previously skipped in lxc now fails in vm" when there's no fundamental reason for the package to be unavailable on that arch.  ("hasn't been ported to big-endian" isn't fundamental to the nature of the software)
<ahasenack> ok
<Laney> You can use Restrictions: skippable and exit 77, to avoid running the test (almost) at all
<vorlon> yeah, but I don't think that's actually appropriate here
<vorlon> the test is right and returns the right result ("this package is broken on this arch")
<vorlon> and it's skippable only because it's not a regression, which is logic that belongs on the britney side
<Laney> I think "this package is broken on this arch [but never mind]" is OK for the package itself to decide
<Laney> YMMV
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, can you please look again at my merge request? thanks!
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: what has changed that invalidates my review comments?  AFAICS the tests you're adding badtests for both now pass
<acheronuk> vorlon: hi. could you please skiptest konsole? again, only fail is apport
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, the "pass" is the ubuntu delta
<vorlon> acheronuk: done
<LocutusOfBorg> I prefer them to be hinted, and packages become in sync again
<acheronuk> ty
<LocutusOfBorg> so we don't have to carry a delta forever
<ahasenack> you prefer the combination no-delta+badtest rather than with-delta+tests-really-pass?
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I would rather have a delta, such that whoever merges the package is forced to re-evaluate whether the delta is still needed or should be dropped, than to have a blanket badtest
<LocutusOfBorg> :(
<LocutusOfBorg> and instead trying to delete the "passes" on that archs so britney is forced to forget them?
<vorlon> (and I would prefer over either of these situations to have the work done in p-m to handle resetting of baselines)
<LocutusOfBorg> ^^ yes, exactly :)
 * acheronuk spies vagrind fix incoming
<acheronuk> I hope!
 * LocutusOfBorg too
<cyphermox> acheronuk: yes, uploaded already
<vorlon> cyphermox: fuse-zip autopkgtest failure w/ new valgrind which may need investigation.  (did someone skiptest fuse-zip previously on account of valgrind and let a regression in?) https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-disco/disco/amd64/f/fuse-zip/20190110_220309_653b7@/log.gz
<vorlon> hmm no fuse-zip previously passed on its own
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libical3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libical3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libical3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libical3 [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libical3 [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libical3 [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charls [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charls [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charls [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charls [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charls [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: charls [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: package-update-indicator [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qtspell [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xastir [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-kitchen-docker [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: package-update-indicator [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-fine-uploader [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-csv [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-corejs-typeahead [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-spring-watcher-listen [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.45-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-assets-jquery.are-you-sure [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: package-update-indicator [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xastir [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: package-update-indicator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xastir [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-coarrays [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.4.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xastir [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ring [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: package-update-indicator [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: package-update-indicator [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnudatalanguage [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnudatalanguage [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xastir [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ring [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xastir [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnudatalanguage [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ring [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnudatalanguage [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnudatalanguage [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ring [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ring [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ring [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnudatalanguage [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.9-8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnudatalanguage [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnudatalanguage [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnudatalanguage [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.10.3+dfsg1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnudatalanguage [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnudatalanguage [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnudatalanguage [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.9-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-csv [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-corejs-typeahead [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-jquery.are-you-sure [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-kitchen-docker [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-spring-watcher-listen [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-assets-fine-uploader [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.45-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.45-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.45-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.45-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.45-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libc [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.45-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ring [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ring [armhf] (disco-proposed) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ring [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ring [arm64] (disco-proposed) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ring [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ring [i386] (disco-proposed) [20190101.3.5315d84~ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted graphite2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.13-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libical3 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libical3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libical3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xastir [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xastir [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xastir [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libical3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libical3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xastir [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libical3 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.0.4-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xastir [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xastir [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted package-update-indicator [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted package-update-indicator [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted package-update-indicator [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted package-update-indicator [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted package-update-indicator [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted package-update-indicator [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lighttpd [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.52-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charls [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charls [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charls [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charls [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charls [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted charls [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-coarrays [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected egl-wayland [source] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qtspell [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.3+dfsg1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egl-wayland [sync] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eglexternalplatform [sync] (disco-proposed) [1.0+git20181101-1]
<doko> vorlon: yesterday you mentioned that ros-* would need some hints/overrides. however up to now there are none ... ros-ros-comm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: eglexternalplatform [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0+git20181101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected eglexternalplatform [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0+git20181101-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted eglexternalplatform [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0+git20181101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blis [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egl-wayland [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egl-wayland [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egl-wayland [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egl-wayland [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egl-wayland [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: egl-wayland [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:1.1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blis [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: blis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egl-wayland [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egl-wayland [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egl-wayland [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egl-wayland [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egl-wayland [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted egl-wayland [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:1.1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blis [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blis [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted blis [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice-l10n [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.4-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libreoffice [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1:6.1.4-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
<cascardo> Laney: thanks smcv for noticing and merging the workaround asap (about autopkgtest-virt-qemu)
<cascardo> now we need a new upload of that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buildbot [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (no packageset)
<cascardo> ah, I noticed in git a 5.8 upload is imminent
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-sil-awami-nastaliq [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.101-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-sil-tagmukay [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.000-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buildbot [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-sil-tagmukay [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.000-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-sil-awami-nastaliq [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.101-2]
<juliank> cascardo: 5.7ubuntu2 is building in disco-proposed
<juliank> because 5.8 would still take a day
<juliank> (until it's synced I guess)
<juliank> I'm not sure if it fixes the autopkgtest issue (the autopkgtest test suite is broken too in disco)
<LocutusOfBorg> mitya57, qttools-opensource-src sync?
 * LocutusOfBorg does sync it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qttools-opensource-src [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qttools-opensource-src [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qttools-opensource-src [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qttools-opensource-src [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qttools-opensource-src [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qttools-opensource-src [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
<ddstreet> xnox it looks like you don't have any systemd in -proposed or any upload queue; you mind if i upload systemd srus or do you have something you'll be uploading soon (and if so please consider including lp #1755863 and lp #1804487)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1755863 in systemd (Ubuntu Disco) "netbooting the bionic live CD over NFS goes straight to maintenance mode :" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1755863
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1804487 in systemd (Ubuntu Bionic) "systemd-resolved has issues when the answer is over 512 bytes with EDNS disabled " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1804487
<LocutusOfBorg> ddstreet, I also have a virtualbox bug fixed in new systemd...
<ddstreet> LocutusOfBorg you mean you have a patch waiting to get sru'ed?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... I thought about disco
<ddstreet> yeah one of my bugs does need to go into disco, but the other is just sru
<ddstreet> LocutusOfBorg if you were goign to upload systemd to disco anytime soon, please feel free to include the patch from my 1755863 ;-)
<LocutusOfBorg> no, because xnox would get sad :)
<LocutusOfBorg> this is my bug https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/10716
<gitbot> systemd issue 10716 in systemd "systemd crashed during VirtualBox upgrade" [Has-Pr ✨, Pid1, Closed]
<cyphermox> sil2100: around?
<cyphermox> can you delete grub2 with my ~mtrudel5 version that I just uploaded to the wrong place?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capnproto [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capnproto [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capnproto [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
<sil2100> cyphermox: hey
<cyphermox> sil2100: it's ok after all
<cyphermox> I went to cancel the builds at least
<cyphermox> it's too late to do much else, I think.
<sil2100> cyphermox: oh, ok, any deletions needed then?
<sil2100> Ah, it went to -proposed already?
<cyphermox> well it was a grub2 2.02+dfsg1-5ubuntu10~mtrudel5
<cyphermox> it started building
<cyphermox> it's a good package, just wrong version number; i wanted to do more testing first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capnproto [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: freetype [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.9.1-3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capnproto [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: capnproto [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [0.7.0-1] (kubuntu)
<juliank> autopkgtest/5.7ubuntu2 is passing, so I'll retrigger failures from old versions now
<juliank> should be done now
<juliank> that should finally get hte new apt to migrate :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cachefilesd (trusty-proposed/universe) [0.10.5-1 => 0.10.5-1ubuntu0.14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cachefilesd (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.10.5-1 => 0.10.5-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pass-tomb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fixedbitset [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fixedbitset [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ordermap [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ordermap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fixedbitset [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fixedbitset [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ordermap [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ordermap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fixedbitset [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-fixedbitset [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ordermap [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ordermap [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-scroll [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
<mitya57> LocutusOfBorg: thanks for qttools sync
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mono [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1] (cli-mono, kubuntu)
<tdaitx> Laney: I have a disco build for openjdk-lts ready on a ppa (tdaitx/openjdk), I assume autopkgtest will be using that same binary for the tests right? testing against disco's current version wouldn't work
<juliank> Laney: FWIW, we got as far as getting tdaitx's build triggered, but it's blacklisted. I know which files to edit, but I'm not sure how to deploy them (and I can't commit to autopkgtest-cloud repo, as that ~ubuntu-release of course)
 * juliank believes /me should join that thing eventually
<juliank> So, I could hack them in and run deploy.sh, but I'm afraid it will blow everything up over the weekend
<juliank> or well, out, not in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suricata-update [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suricata-update [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suricata-update [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suricata-update [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ode [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ode [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2:0.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suricata-update [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: suricata-update [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deja-dup (cosmic-proposed/main) [38.0-1 => 38.0-1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkiwix [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: deja-dup (bionic-proposed/main) [37.1-2fakesync1 => 37.1-2fakesync1ubuntu0.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: xfce4-screensaver (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-pcre2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-pcre2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-pcre2 [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-pcre2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyvcf2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyvcf2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyvcf2 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-pcre2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-grep-pcre2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyvcf2 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cyvcf2 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capnproto [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capnproto [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capnproto [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capnproto [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capnproto [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted capnproto [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pass-tomb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qttools-opensource-src [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.11.3-3] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: unity-scope-gnote (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted freetype [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.9.1-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: fwupd-snap (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: zhmcclient (disco-proposed/primary) [0.21.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkiwix [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qttools-opensource-src [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qttools-opensource-src [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qttools-opensource-src [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fixedbitset [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fixedbitset [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fixedbitset [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-pcre2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-pcre2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-pcre2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qttools-opensource-src [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qttools-opensource-src [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fixedbitset [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-pcre2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-pcre2 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qttools-opensource-src [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.11.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fixedbitset [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-fixedbitset [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-grep-pcre2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ordermap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ordermap [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ordermap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suricata-update [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suricata-update [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suricata-update [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ordermap [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ordermap [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suricata-update [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suricata-update [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ordermap [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-scroll [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted suricata-update [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> good morning, apw can you please kick wifite out from release, until it gets fixed? see RC debian bug #916430, the testsuite/autopkgtests is sad and needs sourceful fixes
<ubot5> Debian bug 916430 in src:wifite "wifite FTBFS: FAIL: testHandshakeAircrack (test_Handshake.TestHandshake)" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/916430
<LocutusOfBorg> this can unblock aircrack-ng, and probably two other transitions
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.13.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ode [i386] (disco-proposed) [2:0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ode [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2:0.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-screensaver [sync] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mono [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.16.0.220+dfsg3-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyvcf2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyvcf2 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyvcf2 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyvcf2 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cyvcf2 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.10.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-screensaver [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-screensaver [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-screensaver [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-screensaver [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-screensaver [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xfce4-screensaver [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-screensaver [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-screensaver [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-screensaver [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-screensaver [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-screensaver [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xfce4-screensaver [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello gdal is blocked by an unrelated test failure
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for node-srs/0.4.8+dfsg-3ubuntu3: amd64: Regression ♻ , arm64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Regression ♻ , i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻
<LocutusOfBorg> we need a new nodejs, and I don't know if xnox has plans for it...
<LocutusOfBorg> we have already few nodejs related failures, and build failures due to missing -lnodejs link library
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-artwork (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.9.7 => 0.9.7.1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-artwork (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.9.6 => 0.9.6.1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-udp [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-udp [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-uds [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-udp [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-udp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Shouldn't Cosmic Final be archived in the ISO QA tracker?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cl-named-readtables [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180121.git985b162-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sebest-xff [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mbed-ls [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-feature [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-grokify-html-strip-tags-go [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180907.e9e4496-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nudatus [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hdf4 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jfbus-httprs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180614.7861a11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sebest-xff [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-selenium-webdriver [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.141.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-0.3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sebest-xff [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-autocfg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hdf4 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-yl2chen-cidranger [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180214.928b519-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-autocfg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-isaac [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-approx [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rgb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-0.3 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sebest-xff [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hdf4 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-approx [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-hc [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xorshift [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ucd-trie [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hdf4 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-autocfg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rgb [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-approx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-isaac [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: emacs-non-dfsg [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [1:26.1+1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-autocfg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-hc [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-isaac [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-pcg [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xorshift [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-approx [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-hc [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-pcg [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-0.3 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ucd-trie [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-pcg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcmtk [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rgb [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xorshift [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ucd-trie [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-0.3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-isaac [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-hc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-pcg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcmtk [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xorshift [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sebest-xff [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sebest-xff [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hdf4 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ucd-trie [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hdf4 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rgb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcmtk [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-approx [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-autocfg [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-approx [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-0.3 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-autocfg [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcmtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-crossbeam-0.3 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-hc [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-isaac [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-hc [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-isaac [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-pcg [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xorshift [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rgb [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ucd-trie [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-pcg [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rgb [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-xorshift [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-ucd-trie [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcmtk [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dcmtk [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcmtk [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcmtk [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sebest-xff [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hdf4 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-approx [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-autocfg [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-0.3 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-hc [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-isaac [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-pcg [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcmtk [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hdf4 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-autocfg [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-hc [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-pcg [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xorshift [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rgb [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ucd-trie [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ucd-trie [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-grokify-html-strip-tags-go [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20180907.e9e4496-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcmtk [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-0.3 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xorshift [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rgb [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cl-named-readtables [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20180121.git985b162-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-hdf4 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-nudatus [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-approx [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rgb [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-sebest-xff [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-isaac [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mbed-ls [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ucd-trie [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcmtk [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted emacs-non-dfsg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:26.1+1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sebest-xff [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-yl2chen-cidranger [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180214.928b519-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hdf4 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-approx [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-approx [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-autocfg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-0.3 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-0.3 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dcmtk [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sebest-xff [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-approx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-autocfg [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-0.3 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-hc [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-hc [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-isaac [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-isaac [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-pcg [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sebest-xff [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-approx [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-hc [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-isaac [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-pcg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-pcg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xorshift [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xorshift [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rgb [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ucd-trie [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hdf4 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-hc [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-pcg [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xorshift [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rgb [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ucd-trie [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-autocfg [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-xorshift [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-ucd-trie [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-tcp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-udp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jfbus-httprs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180614.7861a11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hdf4 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-selenium-webdriver [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.141.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-isaac [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-udp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-feature [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-crossbeam-0.3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rgb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-unveil [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-autocfg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sysinfo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sebest-xff [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1]
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dictionary-el [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.10+git20190107-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fiche [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse-overlayfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lz4json [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lz4json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimwriterfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fiche [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lz4json [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keyman-keyboardprocessor [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [11.0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: prometheus-xmpp-alerts [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore-data-jplde [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2007.07.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykafka [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse-overlayfs [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimwriterfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fiche [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fiche [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse-overlayfs [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse-overlayfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keyman-keyboardprocessor [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [11.0.101-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lz4json [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykafka [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pytest-random-order [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimwriterfs [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fiche [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse-overlayfs [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmojo-sqlite-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-guizero [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.5.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimwriterfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fiche [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: monitorix [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [3.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fuse-overlayfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-user-agents [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykafka [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lz4json [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lz4json [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykafka [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tutka [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: milib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tutka [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pykafka [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimwriterfs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmojo-ioloop-readwriteprocess-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.23-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zimwriterfs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmojo-ioloop-readwriteprocess-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.23-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted milib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pykafka [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tutka [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimwriterfs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lz4json [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tutka [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pykafka [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimwriterfs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore-data-jplde [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2007.07.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fiche [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fiche [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse-overlayfs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse-overlayfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keyman-keyboardprocessor [i386] (disco-proposed) [11.0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lz4json [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lz4json [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted prometheus-xmpp-alerts [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pykafka [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fiche [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse-overlayfs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse-overlayfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lz4json [i386] (disco-proposed) [0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pykafka [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-guizero [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-user-agents [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimwriterfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimwriterfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fiche [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmojo-sqlite-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pykafka [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimwriterfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-dbus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse-overlayfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pytest-random-order [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pledge [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted monitorix [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: unity-scope-gnote (disco-proposed/primary) [0.1+13.10.20130723-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dictionary-el [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.10+git20190107-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fiche [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-grokify-html-strip-tags-go [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20180907.e9e4496-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keyman-keyboardprocessor [amd64] (disco-proposed) [11.0.101-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lz4json [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mbed-ls [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dbus [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zimwriterfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cl-named-readtables [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20180121.git985b162-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fuse-overlayfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lz4json [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-nudatus [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pledge [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sysinfo [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sysinfo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-sebest-xff [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20160910.6c115e0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dbus [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sysinfo [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-tcp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-udp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-uds [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unveil [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fiche [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-tcp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-udp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unveil [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-hdf4 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-tcp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pledge [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dbus [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sysinfo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-tcp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unveil [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sysinfo [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dbus [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unveil [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mbed-host-tests [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-uflash [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ball [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mbed-host-tests [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dbus [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pledge [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pledge [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sysinfo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ball [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5.0+git20180813.37fc53c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-dbus [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pledge [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-tcp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-udp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unveil [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-uflash [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gtk-rs-lgpl-docs [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-tcp [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-unveil [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-udp [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pledge [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jitterdebugger [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kubetail [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kubetail [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: recap [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jitterdebugger [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kthresher [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: magnum-ui [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kubetail [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jitterdebugger [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsonld [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-rdf-canonize [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kubetail [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-n3 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jitterdebugger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-node-forge [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.6~dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sphinx-automodapi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glymur [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.16-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kubetail [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kubetail [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jitterdebugger [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jitterdebugger [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3-1] (no packageset)
<Laney> juliank: Just run autopkgtest itself manually
<juliank> Laney: that's neat
<Laney> do it in screen. :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glymur [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jitterdebugger [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jitterdebugger [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jitterdebugger [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jitterdebugger [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jitterdebugger [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jitterdebugger [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kthresher [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kubetail [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kubetail [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kubetail [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted magnum-ui [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-n3 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-rdf-canonize [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kubetail [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kubetail [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-node-forge [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.6~dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kubetail [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted recap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsonld [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sphinx-automodapi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-desktop (bionic-proposed/universe) [10.4+git20171031.10.g9f71bb8-1.2ubuntu1 => 10.4+git20171031.10.g9f71bb8-1.2ubuntu1.1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-desktop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [10.4+git20180830.02.f2dbc215fdb-2 => 10.4+git20180830.02.f2dbc215fdb-2.1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rng-tools-debian [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rng-tools-debian [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rng-tools-debian [arm64] (disco-proposed/none) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mbed-test-wrapper [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rng-tools-debian [armhf] (disco-proposed/none) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pygac [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rng-tools-debian [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: valinor [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: djangorestframework-filters [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.10.2.post0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-webpack-merge [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-magick [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rng-tools-debian [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-magick [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-process-viewer [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lib3mf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.0+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-magick [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-process-viewer [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-magick [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-magick [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-magick [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-process-viewer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~alpha3-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~alpha3-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~alpha3-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~alpha3-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-gmusicapi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [12.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~alpha3-1~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: volk [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.15.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.15.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: uhd [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.15.0.0-2] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> ginggs: Thanks for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file/1:5.37-6ubuntu1 (we could have done it with a sync blacklist too, but this will do well enough).  I noticed it on #debian-ftp but you were apparently 40min ahead of me ...
<ginggs> cjwatson: np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.15.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.15.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted uhd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.15.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted volk [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1028.29~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1028.29~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: kquickcharts (focal-proposed/primary) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1]
<RikMills> santa_: ^^
<vorlon> doko: thanks for calling out the i386 dep-waits in the test rebuild email, I knew earlier versions of the germinate code had had bugs which resulted in overpruning of build-deps but I hadn't tracked down the fallout.  As I fix these in the main archive, how do you want these fixed for the rebuild test archive so that we can verify the failures have cleared?
<vorlon> xnox: boost1.67, you're still going to give me that without the python-numpy build-dep on i386?
<xnox> vorlon:  arr yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added uhttpmock to i386-whitelist in focal
<doko> vorlon: these are dep-waits, so should be run automatically once fixed packages migrate to the release pocket
<vorlon> doko: ok; that should happen in the next publisher run
<vorlon> doko: anyway I sent you mail with some notes about this, and about the ones where I haven't fixed them up
<vorlon> and this also takes care of two of the uninsts for i386, so here's hoping we're converging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: python-oslo.policy (bionic-proposed/main) [1.33.1-0ubuntu1 => 1.33.1-0ubuntu2] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sbuild-launchpad-chroot (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14 => 0.14ubuntu0.19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sbuild-launchpad-chroot (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.14 => 0.14ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (eoan-proposed/main) [3.34.1+git20191107-1ubuntu1~19.10.1 => 3.34.3-1ubuntu1~19.10.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added appstream-glib to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added glade to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gnome-icon-theme to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libdbd-sqlite3-perl to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libdmx to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added lua5.1 to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added tclap to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added uthash to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added yelp-tools to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added yelp-xsl to i386-whitelist in focal
<vorlon> doko: if you were to regenerate it, https://people.canonical.com/~doko/ftbfs-report/test-rebuild-20191220-focal-focal.html#i386-whitelist should look nicer now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libdbi-perl to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added snowball to i386-whitelist in focal
<bdmurray> vorlon, infinity: could something be missing in the fix for bug 1845529? I've been unable to verify the fix.
<ubot5> bug 1845529 in Debian "bash completion shows `awk: line 18: function gensub never defined` on `umount /dev/<Tab>`" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845529
<vorlon> bdmurray: huh I had been trying to remember because I knew I had touched this bug over the holiday; apparently I have the mount from -proposed installed as part of doing the verification
<vorlon> bdmurray: did you install Ubuntu MATE 19.10 as indicated in the test case?
<bdmurray> vorlon: No, I used an Ubuntu Desktop install and the test case failed w/ the previous version of util-linux.
<vorlon> bdmurray: right; MATE was specified to sidestep the question of whether gawk was installed or not
<bdmurray> vorlon: well gawk wasn't installed
<vorlon> hmm ok
<vorlon> bdmurray: I was able to reproduce the problem and verify the fix here
<bdmurray> vorlon: hmm, /usr/share/bash-completion/completions/umount wasn't updated fwiw
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-07
<vorlon> orly
<vorlon> bdmurray: I checked the package contents and it's definitely changed. you installed the 'mount' binary package?
<bdmurray> vorlon: no, I did now and it works
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1001.2]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello vorlon, can we please do something for llvm-toolchain-9?
<LocutusOfBorg>     * i386: python-lldb
<LocutusOfBorg> also, llvm-defaults needs a little decruft on s390x
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on s390x: lld (from 0.49~exp2)
<LocutusOfBorg> and llvm-toolchainb-7 should be probably moved to universe
<LocutusOfBorg> "reverse-depends -r focal -b src:llvm-toolchain-7 -c main" returns 0
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xen (disco-proposed/main) [4.9.2-0ubuntu2 => 4.9.2-0ubuntu4] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt)
<smb> apw, tjaalton, Re-upload done ^
<tjaalton> thanks
<tjaalton> LocutusOfBorg: do you know why openjdk-14 tests fail pretty much everywhere?
<tjaalton> or what could be done about them
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, I have never touched openjdk :)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, pytest is not installable...
<tjaalton> LocutusOfBorg: I see you restarted the tests for a package, thought you knew
<LocutusOfBorg>  python-py : Depends: python:any (< 2.8)
<LocutusOfBorg>              Depends: python:any (>= 2.7~)
<LocutusOfBorg> tjaalton, I did restart all the failed stuff of the past 12 hours, they mostly all failed because of kernel version mismatch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xen [source] (disco-proposed) [4.9.2-0ubuntu4]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, are you really sure about your python-defaults upload? we have ~800 test regressions caused by it, only in the last 12h
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: yes, when else do you want to fix that?
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: are you looking at python-py?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xen (disco-proposed/main) [4.9.2-0ubuntu2 => 4.9.2-0ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt)
<santa_> RikMills: thanks :)
<LocutusOfBorg> so you want to fix hundreds of python2 packages to use python2 explictly?
<LocutusOfBorg> reverse-depends -r focal -b python |wc -l
<LocutusOfBorg> 579
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted xen [source] (disco-proposed) [4.9.2-0ubuntu5]
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: if you have concerns, you should raise them on the ML. the plan to do the removal was announced, and we don't have Debian's comfort to stretch such a thing for 18 months. you know that
<LocutusOfBorg> so is it something agreeded with Debian too?
<doko> you appear not to read Debian emails or the py2removal reports
<doko> it's mentioned in every issue
<LocutusOfBorg> me, my python-foobar is now python3 mostly everywhere, so yes, I probably forgot about the email
 * LocutusOfBorg refresh his memory
<LocutusOfBorg> true, thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> so we will have to patch ~500 python packages for focal
<doko> yes
<doko> if we keep them, and don't remove them
<LocutusOfBorg> ack thanks, I'll try to recover the missing unread email
<LocutusOfBorg> but in any case, we will sync them again for buster or whatever is called next debian stable
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll probably fix what steps on my toes, like boost or whatever, but I can't do ~500 uploads in the archive :)
<doko> I know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gogottrpc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20190828.92c8520-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gogottrpc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20190828.92c8520-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pillow-python2 (focal-proposed/primary) [6.2.1-3~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pillow-python2 [source] (focal-proposed) [6.2.1-3~build1]
<doko> apw, xnox, sforshee: do you know why this is ppc64el specific? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/ppc64el/d/dpdk/20200107_094944_3ccdc@/log.gz
<cpaelzer> doko: the module and package that is failing there will completely go away
<cpaelzer> but the new sync/upload would be blocked by texlive-latex-extra
<cpaelzer> I have tested it ina PPA as jamespage needs to build the new openswitch against it
<cpaelzer> and as I said in #ubuntu-devel texlive-latex-extra is good now, but it depends on texlive-pictures which depends on python2
<doko> I uploaded texlive-base.
<cpaelzer> oh you did, thanks
<doko> why is the dependency on python2 wrong?
<cpaelzer> just nw?
<doko> ?
<cpaelzer> an hour ago it still had Depends: tex-common (>= 6.13), python, texlive-base (>= 2019.20191112), texlive-binaries (>= 2019.20190605), texlive-latex-recommended (>= 2019.20191112)
<doko> publishing cycles are slow ...
<cpaelzer> I can confirm that it should work now
<cpaelzer> I'll test DPDK again, which would eventually make us get rid from the dkms issue you asked about above
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-ecdsa [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.1-1ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-ecdsa [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.14.1-1ubuntu2]
<Trevinho> SRU team can please ack gnome stuff in bionic and disco?
<Trevinho> oh, disco already went in, so only bionic.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chromium-browser (eoan-proposed/universe) [77.0.3865.120-0ubuntu1.19.10.1 => 79.0.3945.79-0ubuntu0.19.10.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: lld/s390x removed from focal-proposed, which should unblock llvm-defaults, which should let llvm-toolchain-9 migrate?
<oSoMoN> dear SRU team, please consider the above chromium-browser upload, which addresses bug #1858500
<ubot5> bug 1858500 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Eoan) "Upgrading from 19.04 to 19.10 will keep the 19.04 chromium-browser due to a higher version than the transitional deb in 19.10" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858500
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I hope so
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, wrt i386-whitelist, you should probably whitelist python3-scipy in order to unblock numpy, python3-numpy, and boost
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: no
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: boost needs to drop numpy on i386
<LocutusOfBorg> why?
<vorlon> we're not maintaining numeric packages on i386 in focal
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm why is python-scipy whitelisted and python3-scipy not?
<vorlon> only because I haven't forcibly pruned it yet
<vorlon> both will drop out once boost is fixed
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... ok
<LocutusOfBorg> makes sense
<LocutusOfBorg> ta
<vorlon> doko: ah, so you did add hsail-tools to the seed already; that's sufficient, it doesn't separately need to be added to the script, which will DTRT as soon as hsail-tools binaries are in the release pocket (it seems you copied w/ binaries to focal-proposed only, I've been copying straight back to the release pocket)
<vorlon> and I resuscitated libdwarf, so hsail-tools should reach release pocket shortly
<LocutusOfBorg> old binaries left on i386: pcscd (from 1.8.26-1)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, ^^ pleeeeeeeeease :D
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ta, removed
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: change forwarded to Debian?
<vorlon> (example of an upstreamable patch: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=947286)
<ubot5> Debian bug 947286 in libkate "libkate: Please omit libkate-tools on Ubuntu/i386" [Minor,Open]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added darts to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added dwarfutils to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added gcab to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added hsail-tools to i386-whitelist in focal
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks vorlon will do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: binutils [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [2.33.50.20200107-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1034.39] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted binutils [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.33.50.20200107-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-cloud-images [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gf2x [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-cloud-images [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gf2x [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-cloud-images [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gf2x [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gf2x [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gf2x [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-cloud-images [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-cloud-images [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gf2x [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gf2x [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-cloud-images [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gf2x [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gf2x [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gf2x [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed dvisvgm from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ipython from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ipython-genutils from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed lapack from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed matplotlib from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed numpy from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pexpect from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pickleshare from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed prompt-toolkit from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ptyprocess from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed python-decorator from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed python-scipy from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed traitlets from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added spirv-tools to i386-whitelist in focal
<RAOF> Hm. I suspect that `sru-release --no-act` does not quite do nothing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby2.7 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby2.7 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted backport-iwlwifi-dkms [source] (bionic-proposed) [7906-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: backport-iwlwifi-dkms [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [7906-0ubuntu3~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> is someone on the failing ISO builds? 2nd days they have failed now
<jibel> sforshee, ^ could it be the removal of signed kernel transitional packages?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby2.7 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby2.7 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-osp1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1034.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdal [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdal [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdal [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdal [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gdal [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg-1] (kubuntu)
<Laney> can someone please reject the two oldest mutter uploads in eoan/proposed unapproved?
<apw> Laney, looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mutter (eoan-proposed/main) [3.34.1+git20191107-1ubuntu1~19.10.1 => 3.34.3-1ubuntu1~19.10.1] (desktop-core, desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.2-1ubuntu1~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mutter [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.3-1ubuntu1~19.10.1]
<apw> Laney, ^
<Laney> apw: merci!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdal [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdal [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdal [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdal [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gdal [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: yaru-theme (eoan-proposed/main) [19.10.4 => 19.10.5] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-shell (eoan-proposed/main) [3.34.1+git20191024-1ubuntu1~19.10.1 => 3.34.3-1ubuntu1~19.10.1] (desktop-extra, mozilla, ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> I'd ideally like to copy forward that yaru-theme with binaries, would be nice if someone could review it with that in mind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluez (eoan-proposed/main) [5.50-0ubuntu4 => 5.50-0ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluez (bionic-proposed/main) [5.48-0ubuntu3.2 => 5.48-0ubuntu3.3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pulseaudio [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:13.0-1ubuntu1.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> xnox, can I reupload boost with the fixes in -17?
<LocutusOfBorg> I have the upload ready to go
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  please do
<xnox> LocutusOfBorg:  but yeah, i haven't refactored the numpy stuff to make it "syncable"
<xnox> yet
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.67/1.67.0-17ubuntu1
<vorlon> doko: removing python-bzrlib made juju-deployer uninstallable, it still depends on it; and that's why the autopkgtests are failing
<doko> ugh, but how to get bzr migrate then?
<vorlon> doko: well since the binary is gone, juju-deployer test is clearly broken in release, so I'm badtesting that.  And I've retried mercurial/s390x; and then we should figure out why only linux-kvm autopkgtests are not being ignored
<vorlon> oh, I guess that's linux + linux-kvm
<vorlon> doko: but I was giving you a heads up that there's a new uninstallable :)
<doko> well, ok. looking at that
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, python-numpy is not building, probably because of some dh-python changes...
<LocutusOfBorg> SUPPORTED_INTERPRETERS = {'python', 'python3', 'python-dbg', 'python3-dbg',
<doko> without removing the packages you wouldn't have triggered the tests
<LocutusOfBorg> that python-dbg should be replaced...
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: and probably python too
<doko> can you do that?
<LocutusOfBorg> unfortunately even changing that is not sufficient to make python-numpy build
<LocutusOfBorg> the build doesn't even start
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<LocutusOfBorg> this is from debian log:
<LocutusOfBorg> pyversions: missing debian/pyversions file, fall back to supported versions
<LocutusOfBorg> 	python-dbg setup.py build --force
<LocutusOfBorg> cp /usr/bin/python2-dbg /usr/bin/python-dbg <-- this works, not sure where else it has to be changed
<xnox> erw
<doko> ahasenack, jamespage: want a bug report for juju-deployer?
<ahasenack> wat
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: python-dbg is gone
<LocutusOfBorg> python2-dbg exists
<LocutusOfBorg> and something is trying to call python-dbg to make numpy build
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why the cp works
<ahasenack> doko: if you have details, sure
<LocutusOfBorg> of coruse we have to change that call to python2-dbg
<doko> ahasenack: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/j/juju-deployer/20200108_123842_7fa37@/log.gz
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: yes, that's what I mean
<ahasenack> doko: and what's the story with bzrlib? It's gone?
<tumbleweed> well python3-breezy presumably replaced it
<doko> ahasenack: yes, maybe talk to jelmer directly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (eoan-proposed/main) [1.20.4-2ubuntu2.1 => 1.20.4-2ubuntu2.2] (desktop-core)
<ahasenack> tumbleweed: thanks, python3-breezy has the same workingtree module that juju-deployer imports, maybe it works as a direct replacement
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/459723129/dh-python_4.20191017ubuntu2_4.20191017ubuntu3.diff.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> this is an incomplete and possibly wrong patch
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm stopping there, I know zero about that package :/
<cjwatson> ahasenack: You can often do one-for-one replacements although the details often differ slightly.  https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad/+git/launchpad/+merge/373805 may be somewhat illustrative ...
<ahasenack> cjwatson: lp switched to breezy?
<cjwatson> Partly
<cjwatson> Not deployed to production yet, and in any case there's still more to do - there are some problems with Subversion support that are blocking switching code imports over
<ahasenack> thanks for the pointer, I added it to the bug
<cjwatson> ahasenack: Another thing that may be helpful is that the latest version of juju-deployer on PyPI doesn't use bzrlib any more; it just uses the bzr command line instead
<cjwatson> ahasenack: That would be easy to backport, I think
<cjwatson> ahasenack: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cWvYVYDGvq/ is a reduced diff that's probably enough
<ahasenack> hm, I thought lp was the upstream
<ahasenack> https://launchpad.net/juju-deployer/ I mean
<cjwatson> It is
<cjwatson> That change was part of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-deployers/juju-deployer/trunk/revision/174
<cjwatson> But the Ubuntu package is behind
<cjwatson> Probably best to just package the current upstream version unless there's a good reason not to ...
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> sounds good
<jamespage> doko: its not maintained so lets RM it
<ahasenack> jamespage: #is uses it via mojo?
<xnox> i sponsored upload for mom@ubuntu.com
 * xnox facepalms
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xdg-desktop-portal (eoan-proposed/main) [1.4.2-2 => 1.4.2-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntugnome)
<bdmurray> xnox: would it be naive to retest systemd w/ util-linux for eoan/i386? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/systemd/eoan/i386
<gQuigs> is the python-ldap SRU going to block on the two autopkgtest failures?  http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/b/barbican/disco/armhf  and http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/s/salt/eoan/s390x ?  looks like they were re-run and still failed, so real failures?
<mfo> Could someone please remove makedumpfile from the upload queue for Bionic/Eoan? (and Disco too, since it's going EOL before the 7-days in proposed criterion) they're all dated 2019-12-20.    The reason is that re-spinned debdiffs came in w/ a new fix.    And I'm not asking the SRU vanguard for today directly bcz it's ~8PM his time.  Thanks!
<mfo> (the upload in Xenial's upload queue is OK, not to be removed.)
<gQuigs> what date does Disco go EOL?  /me ponders if it just makes sense to have that date in the announce email (there hasn't been a Going EOL email yet to ubuntu-annouce)
<mfo> gQuigs, on my Eoan laptop this prints 10 (days): $ ubuntu-distro-info --series=disco --days=eol
<gQuigs> mfo: so it does, that's neat
<xnox> bdmurray:  only fsckd test failed, which is known to be flakey in the past. I guess we can rerun it, or even release it as is.
<xnox> scheduled rerun
<bdmurray> xnox: thanks!
<xnox> gQuigs:  those failures should not hold up releasing python-ldap on bionic for example. any SRU team member should be able to release other series, e.g. bdmurray
<xnox> gQuigs:  barbican looks very odd
<xnox> jamespage:  do we support barbican on disco on armhf? and it fails oddly:
<xnox> autopkgtest [02:30:37]: test barbican-daemons: [-----------------------
<xnox> OK
<xnox> OK
<xnox> autopkgtest [02:30:39]: test barbican-daemons: -----------------------]
<xnox> autopkgtest [02:30:41]: test barbican-daemons:  - - - - - - - - - - results - - - - - - - - - -
<xnox> barbican-daemons     FAIL non-zero exit status 127
<xnox> as if something got killed?
<xnox> do you know who can look into it?
<vorlon> mfo: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected makedumpfile [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1~18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected makedumpfile [source] (disco-proposed) [1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected makedumpfile [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:1.6.6-2ubuntu1.1]
<xnox> gQuigs:  re:salt => looks like zeromq is busted. But i thought zeromq was fixed to work on s390x, not sure if it was in eoan already.
<xnox> gQuigs:  also does not appear to be a problem with python-ldap and should be releasable even on eoan.
<mfo> vorlon, thank you.
<xnox> gQuigs:  which series do you care about to have python-ldap to be released on?
<gQuigs> xnox: only care about 18.04 - which doesn't have any regressions listed :)
<xnox> gQuigs:  so bug SRU team to release it there.
<xnox> gQuigs:  it was explicitely stated, that per-series SRUs are independent of each other and there are no ordering requirements to release eoan, before disco, before bionic.
<xnox> gQuigs:  feel free to include the salesforce reference when pinging sru team
<gQuigs> xnox: oh, I thought there was some requirement like that, thanks!
<gQuigs> vorlon: mind releasing python-ldap to 18.04 per above^?    this is for IBM and also track in SF.
<vorlon> gQuigs: done; who's responsible for following through on the disco and eoan autopkgtest regressions?
<vorlon> I don't mind them being released out of order - I do mind people not following through on the interim releases and leaving stuff clogging up -proposed :)
<gQuigs> vorlon: thanks!  if no one else responds today - I'll follow up and make sure the others don't get lost in -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: open-font-design-toolkit [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.8] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed haskell-devscripts from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed pandoc from i386-whitelist in focal
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-09
<xnox> vorlon:  doko: can you please remove dogtag-pki from focal & freeipa? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dogtag-pki/+bug/1858967
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1858967 in freeipa (Ubuntu) "RM: dogtag-pki RC buggy, not in testing or stable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.3.6-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.3.6-1ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (focal-proposed/main) [1.3.6-1ubuntu1 => 1.3.6-1ubuntu1] (core)
<tjaalton> echoing here..
<tjaalton> xnox: the reason why it's not in testing or stable is because openjdk-8 will never migrate. and it works just fine with current nss, and supports tls 1.3 via jss
<tjaalton> fedora hasn't moved on from jdk8 yet, which is why jdk11 support hasn't been a top priority. jss and dogtag do now build fine against it, but the rest is still WIP
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (eoan-backports/universe) [208-1~ubuntu19.10.1 => 210-1~ubuntu19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (eoan-backports) [210-1~ubuntu19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (disco-backports/universe) [208-1~ubuntu19.04.1 => 210-1~ubuntu19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (disco-backports) [210-1~ubuntu19.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (bionic-backports/universe) [208-1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 210-1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (bionic-backports) [210-1~ubuntu18.04.1]
<jamespage> ahasenack: I think most mojo usage is not via packages tbh
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, can we please hint cp2k on armhf? regressed in release http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/cp2k/focal/armhf
<LocutusOfBorg> so we might have some scalapack/petsc/slepc/mumps/ and something else migrate
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe kicking out sdpa from release pocket until openblas is fixed might help a lot
<oSoMoN> firefox is blocked in focal-proposed because of the missing i386 build, I thought this had been dealt with already?
<oSoMoN> Laney, vorlon: I noticed there's a duplicate force-badtest entry for firefox/armhf in lp:~ubuntu-release/britney/hints-ubuntu, so one of them should be removed
<oSoMoN> and interestingly the last 8 test runs have passed consistently (http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/firefox/focal/armhf), so maybe remove both entries?
<Laney> okey dokey
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-intervaltree-bio [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1.0.1-3.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pop-gtk-theme (focal-proposed/primary) [5.0.0~1576602011~19.10~7760154~ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: pop-icon-theme (focal-proposed/primary) [2.1.0~1571158475~19.10~6bf9347~ubuntu1]
<oSoMoN> dear SRU team: can someone please review chromium-browser 79.0.3945.79-0ubuntu0.19.10.2 in the eoan queue?
<ahasenack> jamespage: looks like IS built their own package, for trusty
<ahasenack> at least on wendigo
<oSoMoN> vorlon, can you please help unblocking firefox in focal-proposed (blocked by the missing i386 builds)?
<jamespage> ahasenack: I think we're only talking about RM'ing for focal development
<ahasenack> jamespage: yeah, I'm fine with that, I checked yesterday and updating to 0.11.0 (latest upstream) was annoying, and just fixing the existing old version was annoying as well, it's an old package that has not been rebuilt recently
<ahasenack> just copied over from release to release
<doko> xnox, vorlon: I see that tjaalton handles these ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (bionic-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.2 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3] (desktop-core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted open-font-design-toolkit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-intervaltree-bio [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-172.202] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-172.202]
<superm1> can someone poke the fwupd in focal unapproved?  I'm hoping it sorts out the transient autopkgtest failures that have been preventing migration.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cinder (eoan-proposed/main) [2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:15.0.1-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: octavia (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 5.0.1-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: neutron (eoan-proposed/main) [2:15.0.0-0ubuntu1 => 2:15.0.1-0ubuntu1] (openstack, ubuntu-server)
<seb128> superm1, hey, happy new year!
<seb128> superm1, ^
<seb128> superm1, ups, I though the bot showed that but I accepted them now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.6-1ubuntu1]
<seb128> can someone ignore the openjdk-13/14 armhf autopkgtest failures for libglvnd? those are clearly not due to that lib, just not working more often than not and taking ages when they do work still
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: where do you see that it has regressed in release? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/c/cp2k/focal/armhf shows failures for the -proposed version only
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I have been working on this transition, cp2k is the problematic one because the regression happens as a result of the Debian changes
<vorlon> oSoMoN: not blocked by missing build but by failing autopkgtest; I'll hint it now
<superm1> seb128: happy new year to you too.  great thanks!
<ddstreet> vorlon i see ubuntu-distro-info lists next friday as the final day for Disco, but i havent' seen any reminder email yet, is that day correct or will disco eol later in the month?
<vorlon> infinity: ^^
<infinity> ddstreet, vorlon: Ahh, yeah, the notice should have gone out when we were all still on holidays to make that date.  I'll send it today, and it'll be today + 14 days.
<ddstreet> thnx!
<LocutusOfBorg> 6.1-3build1 	cp2k/6.1-3build1 	2020-01-05 06:34:12 UTC 	1h 29m 05s 	vorlon 	fail 	log   artifacts  
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> oh got it
<LocutusOfBorg> meh
<LocutusOfBorg> a nasty guy might want to sync cp2k from experimental
<oSoMoN> vorlon, thanks
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: given that many of the test regressions seem to be due to changes to what version of libint is linked against, probably not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20200109-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20200109-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20200109-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-27.29] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-27.29] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-27.29] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-27.29] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plymouth [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [0.9.4git20200109-0ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-27.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-27.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-27.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-27.29]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [19.11-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [19.11-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<ahasenack> did the excuses page break, or is it just taking longer to process all the data? Timestamp is Generated: 2020.01.09 15:18:56 +0000
<ahasenack> that's over 2h ago
<RikMills> ahasenack: proposed migration runs have been failing with: "FATAL: Failure to fetch swift results from ...."
<RikMills> current one is still going so fingers crossed
<ahasenack> oh
<RikMills> damn. that crashed
 * RikMills jinxed it
<ahasenack> so canonistack issue?
<RikMills> Laney cjwatson? ^
<cjwatson> RikMills: autopkgtest isn't me
<RikMills> sorry. hard to keep track of who pushes buttons on what!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [19.11-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<Laney> I'll ask IS but I can't really stick around
<ahasenack> RikMills: where did you see that error?
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/focal/2020-01-09/
<Laney> worth bookmarking
<ahasenack> til
<ahasenack> thanks, and thanks for checking with #is
<Laney> OK it's being looked into, maybe vorlon can update this channel when there's an outcome
<Laney> o/
<vorlon> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [amd64] (focal-proposed) [19.11-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [19.11-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.4git20200109-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.4git20200109-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [armhf] (focal-proposed) [19.11-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.4git20200109-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plymouth [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.4git20200109-0ubuntu1]
 * infinity side-eyes nova, and wonders why it's suddenly trying to pull a different netcat implementation into main.
<vorlon> infinity: because it's the one that still exists on i386 (it's an arch: all package)
<infinity> Well, maybe not "suddenly".  Seems the release pocket has this oddity too.
<infinity> vorlon: Oh.  That makes more sense.  And ick.
<infinity> vorlon: Was just going through c-m/c-m-p, didn't think to apply a "lol i386" filter to it.
<vorlon> :)
<infinity> vorlon: Plans to remove nova/i386 or resurrect netcat-openbsd/i386?
<vorlon> infinity: problem is, nova is *also* arch: all
<infinity> Oh.  More ick.
<vorlon> not sure if marking nova as seeded only on !i386 would help
<vorlon> or just make germinate grow a hand so it can hold the knife to stab me
<infinity> It won't.
<infinity> vorlon: Resurrecting netcat-openbsd/i386 doesn't seem like it'd be super awful.
<infinity> Only deps are libc6 and libbsd0 (which seems to still exist on i386 for now)
<vorlon> infinity: ok.  add it to the seed and resurrect?
<infinity> Will do.
<Kamilion> Busy testrolling my focal iso, went to install squid-deb-proxy-client, it wanted to pull in py2, so I threw half an hour at bringing it to py3. Patch sent to mvo@debian, I'll leave it here too. https://files.sllabs.com/files/storage/code/ubuntu/apt-avahi-discover.p3.patch
<rbasak> Nice, thanks!
<vorlon> infinity: oh also since netcat-openbsd had an upload after the filter went into effect, looks like the resurrect requires a manual packageset tweak plus a no-change rebuild :P
<infinity> vorlon: Yes to the first, no to the second (I have magic powers).
<vorlon> hngh ok
<vorlon> infinity: anyway I've addded it to the packageset for you
<infinity> vorlon: Shiny, then I shall magically power it.
<infinity> 2020-01-09 19:08:01 INFO    Considering netcat-openbsd 1.206-1 in focal
<infinity> 2020-01-09 19:08:01 INFO    Created 1 build(s)
<infinity> vorlon: And re-published the release pocket version in case the proposed one gets stuck.
<infinity> s/gets/stays/ ..
 * infinity removes linux-oem-osp1 with extreme prejudice now that the meta is transitioned.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added netcat-openbsd to i386-whitelist in focal
<Eickmeyer> I see nobody has taken a look at lv2vst in NEW yet? This is part of a backup plan in case Hydrogen doesn't release a 1.0 in time for Focal so that we can change our manual ISO QA tests if necessary.
<Eickmeyer> Basically, I need this ASAP as its a build-dep for another package we need (avldrums.lv2).
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sight [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.0.0-4] (no packageset)
<vorlon> I didn't get any specific updates from IS, but I see that the latest p-m run has cleared the swift problems of before
<RikMills> :)
<vorlon> infinity: I don't see your netcat-openbsd/i386 binaries in either pocket yet, do you know if there've been publisher problems?
<vorlon> first time I've ever had syncpackage -f fail complaining that it can't verify the gpg signature on the source package. :/ is that a question of out-of-date debian-keyring on the client OS?
<vorlon> and I see no option to skip verification
<vorlon> (package is libfastahack, client OS is eoan)
<vorlon> works if I run syncpackage from focal
<mfo> Question on apparent SRU corner case.  A package has a bug when running in the v5.3 kernel. Thus it needs fixing in Eoan and Bionic (for the HWE kernel).  Does Disco (regardless of time-to-EOL at this point) which runs the v5.0 kernel thus not affected, needs the patches too, for the only reason that they're being introduced in an earlier release (Bionic), and the rule is that all later releases should have the fixes too?
<mfo> Other question is obviously, now considering Disco time-to-EOL, must it get not-too-serious-impact fixes now (e.g, case above), given that -proposed takes 7+ days, and it has ~14 left?  Not a problem uploading it, just want to make not spending other reviewers/sru-team time.
<mfo> s/make not/make sure I'm not/
<infinity> vorlon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/i386/netcat-openbsd
<infinity> vorlon: Things are slow, but getting there.
<vorlon> yeah, was wondering about the "are slow" part
<infinity> Thu, 09 Jan 2020 18:07:13 +0000: Triggering archive.syncproxy.ubuntu.com:
<infinity> Thu, 09 Jan 2020 18:07:13 +0000: Triggering ports.syncproxy.ubuntu.com:
<infinity> Thu, 09 Jan 2020 20:40:33 +0000: Triggering archive.syncproxy.ubuntu.com:
<infinity> Thu, 09 Jan 2020 20:40:34 +0000: Triggering ports.syncproxy.ubuntu.com:
<vorlon> mfo: don't bother with disco
<infinity> Thu, 09 Jan 2020 21:54:02 +0000: Triggering archive.syncproxy.ubuntu.com:
<infinity> Thu, 09 Jan 2020 21:54:03 +0000: Triggering ports.syncproxy.ubuntu.com:
<infinity> There are a few very long runs in a row.  Current one's not super quick either.  Should be clearing up, I hope.
<vorlon> mfo: because of the timing.  This does make me wonder however what we do for users who have installed the HWE kernel on bionic, then configure do-release-upgrader for non-LTS upgrades and then upgrade to disco
<vorlon> since the linux-hwe metapackage doesn't exist at all in non-LTS releases currently
<mfo> vorlon, yeah, ddstreet and I were wondering about that too.
<vorlon> I guess this means a user who has installed the hwe kernel - which is the default for some install media starting with the .2 point release - wind up with no kernel support after upgrade
<vorlon> bdmurray: ^^ do you know of any release-upgrader handling to the contrary?
<mfo> vorlon, for now, I was most curious if there's anything set in stone that later releases should have the patches introduced in earlier releases, even if not affected, for whatever reason/policy.
<mfo> say, if a similar case pops up in the future.
<mfo> for a release that would take longer to EOL :)
<vorlon> mfo: the rule is that if you fix a bug in one release, it shouldn't regress for the user when they upgrade to a later release
<infinity> vorlon: I feel like Andy and I have discussed this in the past, and the plan was for LTS+1 and beyond to have the meta revert hwe-XX.XX to generic, but I'm not sure if that ever happened past discussion.
<infinity> vorlon: It absolutely is not the release upgrader's job to get that right, IMO.
<vorlon> infinity: well, linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 exists only in bionic and focal
<infinity> Right, so that never got past the discussion stage, apparently. :P
<infinity> Could still be fixed in eoan if we cared.  Or we could turn over a new leaf for 20.10 and beyond.
<apw> infinity, i believe that those transition to -generic in focal
<mfo> vorlon, right, that I know. but in this case (ignoring for a moment the possibility of ending up with a v5.3 kernel in Disco via Bionic upgrade), where there's no 'regression' possible bcz the supported configuration does not allow it to happen.   I guess the question is,  is this a rule based on 'make sure the code is applied, regardless'  or on 'avoid regressions where they can happen' (on the supported configurations).
<infinity> apw: They sure do.  But the point is that they should do so earlier as well, for people upgrading to interim releases from .2 through .4
<infinity> apw: And I thought we'd planned on that, but maybe it's all in my head.
<infinity> mfo: The rule is avoid regressions, not pointlessly copy and paste dead code.
<apw> infinity, hmm yes, we might have intended to do that
<mfo> infinity, alright, that phrases it pretty well.
<mfo> vorlon, infinity: thanks
<infinity> vorlon: Looks like all things Soyuz have been gummed up by chubby security releases.  I *think* the current cycle in progress should be the last long one.
<infinity> Maybe.
<wgrant> process-build-uploads is sluggish atm due to some KDE stuff
<infinity> Ahh, yes, there's also that.  Which was why my build took 37 years to "upload".
<infinity> But I was strictly looking at publisher timings here.
<infinity> Which is currently firefox security (and other misc).
<cjwatson> Also long backlog from network trouble I think
<infinity> The best solution is to stop watching the log and to start driving to the taco place.
<wgrant> Definitely.
<vorlon> doko: I've had a look now at the specifics of the gcc-9/i386 autopkgtest failures.  it's an interesting case, of course the autopkgtest wants to install the i386 gcc, but because my autopkgtest cross patch uses apt-get build-dep, we're stuck because apt-get also enforces that the build-essential package be installed despite this not being declared anywhere... and of course gcc-9:i386 conflicts with
<vorlon> a dependency of build-essential.  I wonder if juliank has thoughts on apt-get build-dep --without-build-essential
<infinity> vorlon: A cross apt-get build-dep should install the right cross-build-essential, ideally.  Not sure if it knows how to do that and, if so, not sure you'd be calling it in a way that would do so.
<infinity> I think last time we did mass cross-building, that hack was in sbuild, not apt.
<vorlon> infinity: we are calling apt-get build-dep -a arch
<vorlon> it still enforces build-essential in addition to crossbuild-essential-arch
<infinity> That doesn't seem right.  Should be one or the other, I'd think, not both.
<infinity> Or maybe it is right.  It's been a while since I walked those twisty cross-build roads.
<infinity> I guess cross does want HOSTCC and BUILDCC to both exist for $reasons, so maybe having both build-essentials is correct.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssh (eoan-proposed/main) [1:8.0p1-6build1 => 1:8.0p1-6ubuntu0.1] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssh (disco-proposed/main) [1:7.9p1-10 => 1:7.9p1-10ubuntu0.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssh (bionic-proposed/main) [1:7.6p1-4ubuntu0.3 => 1:7.6p1-4ubuntu0.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openssh (xenial-proposed/main) [1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.8 => 1:7.2p2-4ubuntu2.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sight [amd64] (focal-proposed) [19.0.0-4]
<cjwatson> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/ppc64el/d/dpdk/20200109_220544_e842a@/log.gz says:
<cjwatson>  dpdk-igb-uio-dkms : Depends: libdpdk-dev (= 19.11-2ubuntu1) but 18.11.5-1 is to be installed
<cjwatson> but this looks weird because those are both in -proposed for the architecture being tested and are both from the source package being tested
<cjwatson> oh I guess it's due to the maintainer script failures above maybe?
<cjwatson> ah, and I see people discussing that earlier too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastmap [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastmap [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-scitrack [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastmap [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastmap [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-fastmap [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed xorg from i386-whitelist in focal
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: dpdk-rte-kni-dkms is no more built in the new source
<cpaelzer> maybe that triggered some of the confusion in those tests?
<cpaelzer> the new debian/tests/control and debian/tests/test-dkms no more reference the old package
<cpaelzer> there also is my arm64 build hanging since 14h (see #ubuntu-devel) - maybe that stops publishing (actually needs to pass new queue as well) the new version
<jibel> is anyone fixing daily images?
<jibel> Laney, xnox ^
<Laney> jibel: We were looking into the problem with the Ubuntu daily, hoping tjaalton is going to get the OEM 5.4 kernel out of -proposed today ...
<Laney> as for the flavours, I haven't looked yet, do you want a hand?
<jibel> Laney, yeah I didn't look at all at the flavours. I thought you were. It could be due to the removal of transitional signed kernel packages in linux-meta 5.4.0.8.9 but didn't look further.
<jibel> Laney, can you have a look?
<Laney> did it start with 5.4 migrating?
<jibel> yes, last successful build of lubuntu for example has 5.3
<Laney> mmm
<jibel> just filed bug 1859146 to track the issue
<ubot5> bug 1859146 in linux-meta (Ubuntu Focal) "Ubuntu flavour images of focal fail to build with E: Unable to locate package linux-signed-generic " [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859146
<Laney> wonder what we're supposed to do
 * Laney invokes sforshee or apw for advice
<tjaalton> Laney: well, assuming the autopkgtest failure which isn't happy about python->python2 is fatal, it won't get out of testing today
<tjaalton> but needs a rebase with master
<Laney> is it fatal?
<tjaalton> I don't know
<tjaalton> but I guess it won't automatically move forward
<Laney> I guess we should just take this stuff out of livecd-rootfs
<tjaalton> systemd test seems to fail
<tjaalton> hasn't been run on master yet
<tjaalton> so don't have a reference if it's broken too or not
<tjaalton> but yes, take oem-5.4 out from the livecd
<tjaalton> for now
<apw> Laney, linux-signed-* packages have been transitional to linux-image-* for, i want to say, years.  whatever points at -signed- should now point at -image-
<Laney> apw: yeah, just want confirmation that we should drop it really
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GQ4zpwGHqk/
<Laney> xnox: ^- also want to review?
<Laney> apw: looks like you finally dropped the old transitional packages with 5.4 which broke this :-)
<Laney> but there is still a reference to linux-signed-image-generic in ubuntu-core:system-image https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/livecd-rootfs/tree/live-build/auto/build#n609 - should I fix that up too?
<Laney> if so, just s/-signed//?
<apw> Laney, yeah that indeed; the contents of l-s-i-g moved to l-i-g ... now you install l-i-<flavour> to get the preferred form signed/unsigned
<Laney> okey
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NhNKhM7GqR/ that's what I've got atm
<apw> Laney, looks entirely sane
<locutus__> vorlon, if possible NBS cleanup the numpy subpackage from boost-defaults? (on i386)
<locutus__> libboost-numpy-dev [i386]
<Laney> apw: merci pour le reviewez
 * Laney is just running the autopkgtests before uploading
 * apw hands Laney and official ack
<apw> s/offical/formal
 * Laney sticks it up on the wall
<Laney> a beautiful baby ack
<apw> they cry at night i am afraid
 * Laney shouldn't have used both of those images
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openkim-models [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190331-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openkim-models [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190331-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openkim-models [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190331-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openkim-models [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20190331-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ceph [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [14.2.5-3ubuntu1] (desktop-core, i386-whitelist, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ceph [amd64] (focal-proposed) [14.2.5-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openkim-models [arm64] (focal-proposed) [20190331-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openkim-models [s390x] (focal-proposed) [20190331-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastmap [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastmap [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastmap [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openkim-models [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20190331-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-scitrack [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastmap [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openkim-models [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [20190331-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-fastmap [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ovn (focal-proposed/primary) [2.12.90~git20200107.c80e014d4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openvswitch [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.12.90~git20200107.af683565b-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<Laney> jibel: uploaded it, should be able to check cd builds once this moves out to focal
<RikMills> nice :)
<locutus__> vorlon, hinting seqan2 and libgdf on i386 would be appreciated
<locutus__> and boost migrate ^^
<locutus__> oh and flightcrew on i386 too
<jibel> Laney, great, thank you
<jamespage> doko: I've uploaded openvswitch and ovn (NEW source) - ovn was part of the openvswitch source tree so the binary packages are pretty much a straight split out with the addition of a ovn-doc package
<jamespage> doko: ovn uses the new openvswitch-source package as part of its build process
<locutus__> infinity, FYI, garmin-plugin seems installable on my machine https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/garmin-plugin/0.3.23-4ubuntu1
<locutus__> so I syncd it
<locutus__> probably some apt changes made it smarter, or firefox got fixed in the meanwhile?
<locutus__> tested on bionic and focal, installation seems ok
<locutus__> plugin goes in firefox plugin directory+
<ginggs> locutus__: does it work?
<infinity> locutus__: You missed the point.  The build-dep made it NOT build on arches that don't have firefox.
<infinity> locutus__: Your sync will have created an uninst binary on s390x.
<ginggs> but that thing should just be removed https://adiesner.github.io/GarminPlugin/
<ginggs> "The plugin stopped working in Chrome 35+, and Firefox will follow sometime in the future. The support for the plugin interface NPAPI has been dropped"
<infinity> Oh, if it's an NPAPI plugin, removing it entirely and blacklisting it is also entirely valid.
<infinity> ginggs: Care to file a removal bug with justification and I'll action it?
<ginggs> infinity: ok
<infinity> ginggs: Actually, don't bother.
<infinity> ginggs: There's already a Debian RC bug I can reference.
<ginggs> infinity: ack
<xnox> Laney:  looks good
<locutus__> infinity, I couldn't parse the point by looking at changelog...
<locutus__> "Seems like ubuntu only change and needs to be carried forward as its uninstallable on my x86_64 VM)"
<locutus__> but meh, thanks for fixing it up
<infinity> locutus__: That wasn't my changelog entry. :P
<infinity> locutus__: He clearly didn't understand why either.  Oh well.  It's deleted now.
<locutus__> :)
<locutus__> and numpy migrated yeah
<locutus__> with some hints on i386 boost can migrate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: q2-feature-classifier [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openvswitch [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.12.90~git20200107.af683565b-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted q2-feature-classifier [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ovn [source] (focal-proposed) [2.12.90~git20200107.c80e014d4-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apache2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.4.29-1ubuntu4.11 => 2.4.29-1ubuntu4.12] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-39.43] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-39.43] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ovn [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.12.90~git20200107.c80e014d4-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-39.43] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ovn [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.12.90~git20200107.c80e014d4-0ubuntu1]
<vorlon> locutus__: boost-defaults: I don't see anything NBS, did someone else get this?
<locutus__> vorlon, not sure, probably yes
<vorlon> locutus__: or did you mean the binaries in the release pocket, which are not actually NBS
<locutus__> I mean, I would like to see boost1.67 migrate, and in order to do so, I had to upload boost-defaults without numpy-dev packages on i386
<locutus__> and I need some help to hint some i386 test failures, and probably that is all
<locutus__> (according to update_output_notest)
<locutus__> boost1.67 is all green
<locutus__> also python-nacl needs a kick on i386
<locutus__> and python-datrie
<locutus__> and pymssql
<xnox> vorlon:
<xnox> trying: boost1.67
<xnox> skipped: boost1.67 (86, 94, 28)
<xnox>     got: 38+0: a-8:a-5:a-4:i-10:p-5:s-6
<xnox>     * i386: libboost-all-dev, libboost-numpy-dev
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> so that possibly fixes when boost-defaults migrates
<xnox> true
<vorlon> locutus__: anyway, I've hinted away the i386 autopkgtest failures blocking boost-defaults, which appears to leave only cmake/armhf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
<locutus__> vorlon, cmake is already retried thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casacore [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-39.43]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-39.43]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-39.43]
<Laney> ok livecd-rootfs migrated, trying a couple of builds
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casacore [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.2.1-2]
<vorlon> doko: I fixed the libiptcdata autopkgtest, but the build regressed because now configure can't find 'python'; and debian/rules is cdbs hell which I'm not making any sense of
<vorlon> doko: so I'm punting this for now
<doko> vorlon: this is how I fix that: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/460008507/undertaker_1.6.1-4.2build1_1.6.1-4.2ubuntu1.diff.gz  (maybe needs a python-config script as well)
<Trevinho> apw: is it https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/ubuntu-archive-tools/sru-review-bileto-support/+merge/364193 good for merge now?
<Trevinho> SRU team also please land packages for bug   1756826
<ubot5> bug 1756826 in nautilus (Ubuntu Bionic) "hangs when remote search provider performs expensive operation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756826
<vorlon> doko: hah ouch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (bionic-proposed/main) [1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1~18.04.3 => 1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1~18.04.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: makedumpfile (eoan-proposed/main) [1:1.6.6-2ubuntu1 => 1:1.6.6-2ubuntu2] (core)
<vorlon> doko: "remove package depending on pygtk, no rdeps
<vorlon> doko: " - false, wmnut depended on nut
<vorlon> doko: and the only bug filed in Debian about nut python2 was fixed in the version of the package you just deleted from -proposed, so I think I'm going to restore that and move wmnut back to -proposed
<locutus__> vorlon, is it possible to have mercurial hint bumped on arm64 please?
<locutus__> timeout is happening
<vorlon> locutus__: done
<locutus__> <3
<locutus__> btw hints on what made llvm-toolchain-9 FTBFS in focal since two days is appreciated
<locutus__> I see new binutils, but the same binutils is in debian
<locutus__> we use gcc-8 and that didn't change
<doko> vorlon: please don't. let's remove wmnut
<vorlon> doko: why? neither of these are slated for removal in Debian
<vorlon> and I don't even know why the nut in -proposed was removed
<doko> vorlon: pygtk is going to be removed
<vorlon> doko: yes, and your bug report in Debian about the pygtk dep was /closed/ by the version of the package in -proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.3.0-1011.12~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: doxygen [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.16-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jigit [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22-3] (ubuntu-budgie, ubuntukylin, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: doxygen [i386] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.16-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jigit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22-3] (ubuntu-budgie, ubuntukylin, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jigit [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22-3] (ubuntu-budgie, ubuntukylin, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jigit [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22-3] (ubuntu-budgie, ubuntukylin, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: doxygen [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.16-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jigit [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.22-3] (ubuntu-budgie, ubuntukylin, ubuntustudio, xubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: doxygen [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.16-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: doxygen [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.16-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: doxygen [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.8.16-2] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted doxygen [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted doxygen [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.8.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted doxygen [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.8.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted doxygen [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.8.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted doxygen [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.8.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted doxygen [i386] (focal-proposed) [1.8.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jigit [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.22-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jigit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.22-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jigit [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.22-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jigit [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.22-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jigit [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.22-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1011.12~18.04.1]
<vorlon> doko: your "no rdeps" checks seem to be buggy.  libcec4 has 2 rdeps on s390x; sugar had 2 rdeps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atlas-ecmwf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atlas-ecmwf [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atlas-ecmwf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opencpn [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gecode [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [6.2.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: atlas-ecmwf [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atlas-ecmwf [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atlas-ecmwf [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opencpn [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atlas-ecmwf [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [s390x] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gecode [amd64] (focal-proposed) [6.2.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted atlas-ecmwf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.19.0-7]
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-addr2line [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-addr2line [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-addr2line [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-addr2line [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-addr2line [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-addr2line [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-addr2line [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-addr2line [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hex-literal [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hex-literal [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hex-literal [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hex-literal [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reqwest [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hex-literal [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reqwest [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hex-literal [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hex-literal [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-reqwest [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reqwest [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hex-literal [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-reqwest [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hex-literal [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hex-literal [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reqwest [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sniffglue [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-reqwest [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.19-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-derive-builder [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-audio [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-sniffglue [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-outdated [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-outdated [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-outdated [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sniffglue [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gstreamer-video [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.14.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-reqwest [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-reqwest [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.9.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-cargo-outdated [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-derive-builder [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sniffglue [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.10.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-audio [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-reqwest [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.9.19-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-outdated [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gstreamer-video [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.14.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-cargo-outdated [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.9.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-soft [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-soft [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-soft [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-soft [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-soft [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-soft [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-include-dir-impl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-include-dir-impl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-include-dir-impl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-flate2 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-flate2 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-include-dir-impl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-flate2 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-include-dir-impl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-include-dir-impl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-soft [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-soft [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-include-dir-impl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-flate2 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-include-dir-impl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-flate2 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-include-dir-impl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-flate2 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.0.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-include-dir-impl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-ctr [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-ctr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-process [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-ctr [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-process [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-ctr [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-process [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-process [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-tokio-process [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-aes-ctr [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-ctr [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-process [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-process [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-ctr [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-process [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-process [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-ctr [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-ctr [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-tokio-process [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes-ctr [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-aes [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.2-1]
<RikMills> looks like ISOs are building now, but not copying to destination/mirrors :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 40 entries have been added or removed
<RikMills> oh. not any mirror cdimage will give me at the moment. they must be on one at least, as some external mirrors have picked them up
<LocutusOfBorg> hello any AA please
<LocutusOfBorg>  libllvm9 | 1:9.0.1-4           | focal-proposed  | arm64
<LocutusOfBorg> can you kick it out? I presume it is the responsible for the llvm-toolchain-7 and llvm-toolchain-9 build failures on arm64
<LocutusOfBorg> I need to go with 1:9.0.1-2 in release, to build 1:9.0.1-6 in proposed, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I mostly confirmed with a build in my ppa https://launchpadlibrarian.net/460099159/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-arm64.llvm-toolchain-9_1%3A9.0.1-5ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> that was successful with 9.0.1-3
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^
<enyc> LocutusOfBorg: hrrm Virtualbox upstream dropped support for running without hardware virtualization, virtualbox 6.1  seemingly ...
<enyc> LocutusOfBorg: i'm wondering if desirable to support 6.0 installability in  20.04focal , hrrm!
<enyc> I prefer to see somewhat more mature/tested/debugged  versions in LTS,  just like  bionic has 5.2.34 etc
<LocutusOfBorg> enyc, can you please add verbosity and move to #-devel?
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, please cleanup libllvm9? apw?
 * LocutusOfBorg tries on silo
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Tidying.
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Will retry the -6 build when the binaries disappear from ftpmaster.
<enyc> LocutusOfBorg: have replied on other channel as requested
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> but please nvm
<LocutusOfBorg> I prefer to do them here https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3890/+packages
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Eh.  Why would you do it all over again if this build is going to work?
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, publish, and then sync from Debian
<LocutusOfBorg> because in any case, once the fix goes in testing, a no-change rebuild should be done in debian too
 * infinity shrugs.
<LocutusOfBorg> so better avoid doing many in ubuntu :/
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: The archive build will finish and publish before you can copy and publish the PPA build.  But do whatever you're going to do. :P
 * infinity washes his hands of the whole business.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, it doesn't matter too much anyway :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks for the help, its appreciated because $something else might have been using it too
<LocutusOfBorg> and that library is dragged in because of doxygen, not sure why its used and how, but meh
<LocutusOfBorg> hopefully the python3 move is complete now with -6
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20180308-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20180308-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20180308-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20180308-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gr-radar [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0.0.20180308-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0.20180308-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0.20180308-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0.20180308-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0.20180308-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gr-radar [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.0.20180308-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mako [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [1.1.0+ds1-1ubuntu1] (i386-whitelist, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mako [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.0+ds1-1ubuntu1]
 * vorlon looks blankly at the uninst report.  What the heck did britney do to rust?
<infinity> vorlon: That doesn't seem like the sort of thing britney would/could do without help (force hints, or bad removals...)
<infinity> vorlon: Hrm.  Looks like rust-cfg-if not migrating due to uninst makes most of that world explode, but the partial migration is still confusing.
<vorlon> infinity: in principle it's not something britney should be doing, but the logs show britney on its own deciding that various bits of rust are ok to go in, and then on the next subsequent run, noticing that the uninstallable count is higher
<vorlon> so I'm sure this is a britney bug :/
<vorlon> infinity: other explanation would be I managed to remove something from the release pocket that had revdeps that I failed to see using reverse-depends...
<doko> vorlon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libiptcdata/1.0.5-2.1ubuntu2
<vorlon> missing build dep> sigh
 * vorlon pokes the archive
<vorlon> infinity: right, so I had removed rust-cfg-if from the release pocket because reverse-depends assured me it had none
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libre-engine-re2-perl to i386-whitelist in focal
<infinity> vorlon: That would do it.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libffi [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [3.3-2.3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libffi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [3.3-2.3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libffi [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.3-2.3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libffi [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [3.3-2.3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libffi [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [3.3-2.3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libffi [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [3.3-2.3] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libffi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.3-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libffi [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.3-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libffi [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.3-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libffi [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.3-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libffi [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.3-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libffi [i386] (focal-proposed) [3.3-2.3]
<Eickmeyer[m]> infinity: There appears to be an issue with the cdimage.ubuntu.com upload mechanism. The CD images haven't been syncing, and (for Studio) the most recent available is 20200108. Additionally, I'm unable to zsync any ISO, so there's clearly something wrong. Should we poke #canonical-sysadmin about this too?
<Eickmeyer[m]> Nm, zsync is working again, but the old ISO issue persists.
<RikMills> I mentioned this in here yesterday. ubuntu mirrors seem to mostly not syncing. external ones do e.g. https://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added libextutils-cppguess-perl to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-sloppy-rfc4880 (focal-release/primary) [0.1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-sleef-sys (focal-proposed/primary) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-rustfix (focal-proposed/primary) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-pem (focal-proposed/primary) [0.6.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: rust-include-dir-impl (focal-proposed/primary) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sleef-sys [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-include-dir-impl [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustfix [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.4.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pem [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.6.1-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added cvs to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added cvsps to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added subversion to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coinor-vol [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcbasic [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-cascadia-code [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1910.04-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsvm [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.24+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coinor-vol [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.20-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coinor-vol [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-gumdrop [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kim-api [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.20-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: indigo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.20-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: faust [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.20.2~ds0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xoreos-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: faust [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.20.2~ds0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xoreos-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xoreos-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.20-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: faust [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.20.2~ds0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gpsd [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.20-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xoreos-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xoreos-tools [armhf] (focal-proposed/multiverse) [0.0.5-1] (no packageset)
